# Australian Citizenship 2019 and onward applications



## Jayson

Hi guys

starting new thread for citizenship application applied or applying in 2019 and onword. 

My eligibility date is 19 April 2019 not long to go. please share your date and expertise here for everyone help. cheers


----------



## jaydenj

Eligible 13 Feb 2019.
Applied 15 Feb 2019
Test Date received 18th June 2019
Test Date - 18th of October 2019.


----------



## hnphuong

Eligible: 28 Dec 2018
Applied: 28 Dec 2018
Appointment: 19 Nov 2019


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Office: Brisbane.
Eligibility date: 03/05/2019.
Applied on 03/05/2019
Acknowledgement: 15/05/2019
Test: Not yet.
Approval: nothing
Ceremony: Nothing.


----------



## millski3000

Date Eligible: 14/06/2019
Date Applied: 16/06/2019 
City﻿﻿﻿/Council Area: Moreland City (VIC) 
﻿Online/Paper: Online 
Date of Citizenship Test: TBC
Date of Approval: TBC
﻿Country: UK


Happy to share my experience, although ours was not a complex case.


----------



## diplomat

Applied 1/5/19, (Paper application was invalid due to not having birth certificate)

Reapplied and got confirmation on 30/5/19


----------



## Hassali.abdi

diplomat said:


> Applied 1/5/19, (Paper application was invalid due to not having birth certificate)
> 
> Reapplied and got confirmation on 30/5/19


Hi Diplomat,

what do you mean by "paper application was invalid"?

Do you mean they rejected the paper application due to the lack of your birth certificate?

I have applied on 3rd May 2019, 2 days after your initial application by paper form and they accepted. There was a certified copy of my birth certificate though.

Please clarify for us here .

Thanks
Hassan


----------



## diplomat

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi Diplomat,
> 
> what do you mean by "paper application was invalid"?
> 
> Do you mean they rejected the paper application due to the lack of your birth certificate?
> 
> I have applied on 3rd May 2019, 2 days after your initial application by paper form and they accepted. There was a certified copy of my birth certificate though.
> 
> Please clarify for us here .
> 
> Thanks
> Hassan


Yes my application was invalid because i did not include a birth certificate, so i got a birth certificate from my country and reapplied with a certified copy then all was good, Got an acknowledgement.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

diplomat said:


> Hassali.abdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Diplomat,
> 
> what do you mean by "paper application was invalid"?
> 
> Do you mean they rejected the paper application due to the lack of your birth certificate?
> 
> I have applied on 3rd May 2019, 2 days after your initial application by paper form and they accepted. There was a certified copy of my birth certificate though.
> 
> Please clarify for us here .
> 
> Thanks
> Hassan
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my application was invalid because i did not include a birth certificate, so i got a birth certificate from my country and reapplied with a certified copy then all was good, Got an acknowledgement.
Click to expand...

Did they return the application to you?


----------



## diplomat

Hassali.abdi said:


> Did they return the application to you?


Yes it was returned, but i already called to confirm the status and was told it was invalid due to not including birth certificate. so i reposted when my birth certificate arrived from my home country and all was good after. You should be alright once you ve got acknowledgement .


----------



## Hassali.abdi

diplomat said:


> Hassali.abdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they return the application to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was returned, but i already called to confirm the status and was told it was invalid due to not including birth certificate. so i reposted when my birth certificate arrived from my home country and all was good after. You should be alright once you ve got acknowledgement .
Click to expand...

We are all set then and on the same boat. Almost 2 months now and the wait is long. Lets see what happens. I am so happy for the guys who applied in December 2018 and feb 2019. And they already got the test appointment. Imagine people I know waiting for 20 months now.


----------



## John93

*Applying for citizenship*

Hi

Just a quick question around when I can apply for my citizenship

I got 309 visa on 24th of November 2016 and entered to Australia on 17th Dec 2016

Got subclass 100 PR on 28th Aug 2018

When can I apply for my citizenship ??? Thank You


----------



## JandE

John93 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick question around when I can apply for my citizenship
> 
> I got 309 visa on 24th of November 2016 and entered to Australia on 17th Dec 2016
> 
> Got subclass 100 PR on 28th Aug 2018
> 
> When can I apply for my citizenship ??? Thank You


Entered Australia 17/12/16 + 4 years = 17/12/2020
PR on 28/8/18 + 1 year = 28/8/2019

Latest date of the two = 17/12/2020
That's the date you can apply for Citizenship, after 4 years residence in Australia.


----------



## Jayson

Hello every one
good news here

Eligibility date: 18 April 2019
Applied for citizenship: 27 April
received test schedule: today 23 June 2019
Test date: 23rd July 2019

thank you every one, hope you all get urs soon.


----------



## JandE

Jayson said:


> Hello every one
> good news here
> 
> Eligibility date: 18 April 2019
> Applied for citizenship: 27 April
> received test schedule: today 23 June 2019
> Test date: 23rd July 2019
> 
> thank you every one, hope you all get urs soon.


What location?

The location of the applicant can make a massive difference.

Especially so for the eventual ceremony. Our area only does two per year.

Citizenship Eligibility: 20 Feb 2020


----------



## Jayson

jande said:


> what location?
> 
> The location of the applicant can make a massive difference.
> 
> Especially so for the eventual ceremony. Our area only does two per year.
> 
> citizenship eligibility: 20 feb 2020


albury, nsw


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Jayson said:


> Hello every one
> good news here
> 
> Eligibility date: 18 April 2019
> Applied for citizenship: 27 April
> received test schedule: today 23 June 2019
> Test date: 23rd July 2019
> 
> thank you every one, hope you all get urs soon.


Hi Jayson,

That is extremely marvelous. My eligibility was just 10 days after yours. And I applied 5 days after you applied. Are you sure it is April 2019?

You are so lucky.

Congratulations for that.

Wish you the best.

Which country are you from?

Hassan


----------



## Proudest_Monkey

Figured I'd put my info in this thread:

Eligible: 21 December 2018
Applied and acknowledged: 6 January 2019
Interview/test appointment e-mail: 6 May 2019 (appointment originally scheduled for 24 June 2019 but rescheduled)
Interview/Test appointment: 10 May 2019 (Adelaide office; passed test)
Approval: TBD
Ceremony: TBD

From United States of America
Applied online
Applied in South Australia


----------



## millski3000

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi Jayson,
> 
> That is extremely marvelous. My eligibility was just 10 days after yours. And I applied 5 days after you applied. Are you sure it is April 2019?
> 
> You are so lucky.
> 
> Congratulations for that.
> 
> Wish you the best.
> 
> Which country are you from?
> 
> Hassan


That does seem very quick! Maybe 2018?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

millski3000 said:


> Hassali.abdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jayson,
> 
> That is extremely marvelous. My eligibility was just 10 days after yours. And I applied 5 days after you applied. Are you sure it is April 2019?
> 
> You are so lucky.
> 
> Congratulations for that.
> 
> Wish you the best.
> 
> Which country are you from?
> 
> Hassan
> 
> 
> 
> That does seem very quick! Maybe 2018?
Click to expand...

That is why I am seeking clarification from Jayson.

I thought Jayson wanted to write "2019".

Jayson could clarify for us.


----------



## Johnykitong

*Exam...Finally*

Hi All,

I don't really know if I'm relevant here but I just want to share that I finally got the email for the exam date. I am scheduled next week.
Mine took a year and a half of wait.

Location: Brisbane Office.I live in rural though.
Citizenship Lodged(Online): January 25, 2018
Citizenship Acknowledged: January 25, 2018
Email Received: June 7, 2019
Test Schedule: July 3, 2019

You guys are being processed way too fast! Congrats! I hope the rest get theirs soon.


----------



## JandE

Johnykitong said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I don't really know if I'm relevant here but I just want to share that I finally got the email for the exam date. I am scheduled next week.
> Mine took a year and a half of wait.
> 
> Location: Brisbane Office.I live in rural though.
> Citizenship Lodged(Online): January 25, 2018
> Citizenship Acknowledged: January 25, 2018
> Email Received: June 7, 2019
> Test Schedule: July 3, 2019
> 
> You guys are being processed way too fast! Congrats! I hope the rest get theirs soon.


When you say rural, what part?

We will be looking at either Brisbane or Toowoomba, when the time comes for my wife.


----------



## Johnykitong

JandE said:


> When you say rural, what part?
> 
> We will be looking at either Brisbane or Toowoomba, when the time comes for my wife.


I live in Roma QLD, approx 6 hours away from Brissy.


----------



## JandE

Johnykitong said:


> I live in Roma QLD, approx 6 hours away from Brissy.


That's a pain for travel. I thought one hour was bad. 
They don't have any closer options?


----------



## jaydenj

I was able to change my date online from 18th of OCT to 8th of July!

New timeline:
Applied - 14th of Feb
Test: 9th of July.


----------



## Mk83

Hi everyone.
Can i ask if anyone has applied for citizenship in 2017 and still waiting for test invitation.
If any ,plz share your timeline cause im still waiting from October 2017 and havent received test invitation yet.
Is there any place to complaint about that long process that ruins all your future plans ,especially when you see it is unfair at all between case and case .
So disappointed of that process.
Opinions appreciated .
Thanks.


----------



## MrStocks80

jaydenj said:


> Eligible 13 Feb 2019.
> Applied 15 Feb 2019
> Test Date received 18th June 2019
> Test Date - 18th of October 2019.


This is a great result for you jaydenj, I wish you the best for your upcoming test in October.

On the other hand, it does baffle me, and probably others who have had simple applications in the system since the first half of 2018. This has to be one of THE most inefficient departments in all of government, with no accountability to anyone.


----------



## jaydenj

MrStocks80 said:


> This is a great result for you jaydenj, I wish you the best for your upcoming test in October.
> 
> On the other hand, it does baffle me, and probably others who have had simple applications in the system since the first half of 2018. This has to be one of THE most inefficient departments in all of government, with no accountability to anyone.


I am sure not how they work to be honest. I did include a lot of documents in my application. All the police checks. This includes AFP and overseas. I just didn't want to take a chance.

Was able to bring my test date forward to 9th of July using the online system.

I still don't know how long the approval takes after the test. I am not holding my breath but I have seen a few cases getting updated with approval the very next day or within a week.

Regardless, it's a very tiring process but the one that we have no control over; Whatsoever.

Pity we are treated as commodities while all we seek is better opportunities but that's how the world works.


----------



## Mish

JandE said:


> When you say rural, what part?
> 
> We will be looking at either Brisbane or Toowoomba, when the time comes for my wife.


Brisbane is ridiculously slow! Not sure if Toowoomba is much better.


----------



## JandE

Mish said:


> Brisbane is ridiculously slow! Not sure if Toowoomba is much better.


Brisbane was good 10 years ago.. Did my Citizenship application to Ceremony in 2 months. But times have changed...

I'll have to check Toowoomba for my wife next year.


----------



## Mish

JandE said:


> Brisbane was good 10 years ago.. Did my Citizenship application to Ceremony in 2 months. But times have changed...
> 
> I'll have to check Toowoomba for my wife next year.


I thought MrStokes80 applied in Toowoomba. Maybe they will reply and say how long it is for Toowoomba. I believe they are over 12 months waiting for an invite.


----------



## Duszek

Hello Again!

I am back after probably couple of years or more.

I want to share my details with you guys.

Eligible to apply for citizenship on 18th June 2019
Applied: 27th June 2019 
Acknowledged: 27th June 2019 

Waiting game begins again!


----------



## JandE

Duszek said:


> Hello Again!
> 
> I am back after probably couple of years or more.
> 
> I want to share my details with you guys.
> 
> Eligible to apply for citizenship on 18th June 2019
> Applied: 27th June 2019
> Acknowledged: 27th June 2019
> 
> Waiting game begins again!


Does that eligibility date mean you got your PR grant on 18/6/18?

Keep us updated with the Citizenship process, ours is early next year.

What council area will your citizenship be in?


----------



## Duszek

Hey. Yes I got my PR on the 18th June 2018. And I first arrived to Australia on the 9th April 2015. 

And I am in Brisbane. Unfortunately, it seems like most of people in this council area have to wait a very long time.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Duszek said:


> Hello Again!
> 
> I am back after probably couple of years or more.
> 
> I want to share my details with you guys.
> 
> Eligible to apply for citizenship on 18th June 2019
> Applied: 27th June 2019
> Acknowledged: 27th June 2019
> 
> Waiting game begins again!


Good luck! Keep us posted on your timeline as it changes, which hopefully won't be too long.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Duszek said:


> Hey. Yes I got my PR on the 18th June 2018. And I first arrived to Australia on the 9th April 2015.
> 
> And I am in Brisbane. Unfortunately, it seems like most of people in this council area have to wait a very long time.


Interesting, so the wait times vary by location?


----------



## jaydenj

Hi everyone, 

Just to provide futher information, I am going to include the documents I am taking with me to assist other through their journey. 

- Identity confirming name, gender, parents and place of birth : Birth Certificate issued by the Indian consulate in Melbourne. 
- Proof of First arrival in Australia: My old passport with arrival stamps in it. 
- Identity proof: My current passport and Australian Driving License. 
- Address Proof: Water Bill & My current Lease. 
- Additional documentation: AFP Police check. It doesn't specifically ask for it but I thought, might as well. 8 days to my interview and test. 

Hopefully approval comes soon after followed by the ceremony. Hoping to get it all sorted before 2020 kicks in but not holding my breath.


----------



## Mish

Skybluebrewer said:


> Interesting, so the wait times vary by location?


Yes. I believe Tasmania is the quickest from what I have seen. Brisbane is insanely slow.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

jaydenj said:


> Hopefully approval comes soon after followed by the ceremony. Hoping to get it all sorted before 2020 kicks in but not holding my breath.


Thanks! I bet you will!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Mish said:


> Yes. I believe Tasmania is the quickest from what I have seen. Brisbane is insanely slow.


Hmm, that kind of sucks. Well, if it goes off of what other people in my area have waited, then that's well over a year.


----------



## Mish

Skybluebrewer said:


> Hmm, that kind of sucks. Well, if it goes off of what other people in my area have waited, then that's well over a year.


It took my husband about 13.5 months to get an email with a test date that was almost 3 months after the email date. We have been lucky enough to reschedule it to just over 1 month from when the email was received.

It makes me wonder how they will adhere to the processing times when it takes that long to get a test date considering application to ceremony is 20 months for 90% of applicants.


----------



## mcdodong

Hi everyone.

I just have a question.

I applied for my citizenship on the 8th of March 2019. I’m pretty lucky to hear from them again confirming my exam on the 20th of June 2019.

My exam based on their schedule is on the 29th of July. I unfortunately will not be free on this date. I tried rescheduling my exam but the dates are only available sometime end of the year - December. Is there a chance I can get an earlier schedule? Just asking to see and know what people’s experiences are.

Appreciate all the help.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

mcdodong said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I just have a question.
> 
> I applied for my citizenship on the 8th of March 2019. I'm pretty lucky to hear from them again confirming my exam on the 20th of June 2019.
> 
> My exam based on their schedule is on the 29th of July. I unfortunately will not be free on this date. I tried rescheduling my exam but the dates are only available sometime end of the year - December. Is there a chance I can get an earlier schedule? Just asking to see and know what people's experiences are.
> 
> Appreciate all the help.


You are among the lucky applicatlnts Ibhave seen.

Keep on checking the exam dates available. You might get someone else's chance wjo dropped his/her schedule.


----------



## syd

Hi everyone,


I applied for citizenship June 22, 2019 and received test invitation on July 24!!!

Test date September 23, 2019

I really didn't expect to get a test date so soon!


----------



## Hassali.abdi

syd said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for citizenship June 22 and received test invitation on July 24!!!
> 
> Test date September 23!
> 
> I really didn't expect to get a test date so soon!


Which June? 2019, 2018, 2017, 2016?

Please be specific for our benefit.

Thanks


----------



## syd

Hassali.abdi said:


> Which June? 2019, 2018, 2017, 2016?
> 
> Please be specific for our benefit.
> 
> Thanks


I've edited my post. June 2019


----------



## Hassali.abdi

syd said:


> Hassali.abdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which June? 2019, 2018, 2017, 2016?
> 
> Please be specific for our benefit.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I've edited my post. June 2019
Click to expand...

Thanks Syd.

Congratulations for the supper luck. You must be on the moon, given the longwait associated with the citizenship amd your outstanding luck. Happy for you.

I applied on 3rd of May 2019. Not expecting anything soo either.

Such luck gives us hope.

Thanks for sharing your good news and joy with us.

Try to schedule the test date if you want.

Hassan


----------



## syd

Hassali.abdi said:


> Thanks Syd.
> 
> Congratulations for the supper luck. You must be on the moon, given the longwait associated with the citizenship amd your outstanding luck. Happy for you.
> 
> I applied on 3rd of May 2019. Not expecting anything soo either.
> 
> Such luck gives us hope.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your good news and joy with us.
> 
> Try to schedule the test date if you want.
> 
> Hassan


Thank you!

I was extremely shocked when I received the test date so quickly as I was prepared for a very long wait. I've had a smooth ride with immigration so far so I feel very lucky indeed.

Hopefully you'll receive your test date soon


----------



## azimvs

Applied 14 June 2019 online.
Acknowledged 14 June 2019
Location: Brisbane
Waiting waiting.....


----------



## Hassali.abdi

azimvs said:


> Applied 14 June 2019 online.
> Acknowledged 14 June 2019
> Location: Brisbane
> Waiting waiting.....


Hi Azimvs

We are on the same boat. May and June are just the same time.I applied in May 2019.

Let's sit back and endure with the hectic wait of the immigration. Finally the wait will be worth.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

syd said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for citizenship June 22, 2019 and received test invitation on July 24!!!
> 
> Test date September 23, 2019
> 
> I really didn't expect to get a test date so soon!


Whoa! That's awesome, congrats.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Awesome news! Congrats!


----------



## Jazz84

Applied 19/03/2019
Invited on 26/05/2019 to attend the interview on 24/10/2019 changed the date to 27/05/2019
Ceremony 14/08/2019


----------



## JandE

Jazz84 said:


> Applied 19/03/2019
> Invited on 26/05/2019 to attend the interview on 24/10/2019 changed the date to 27/05/2019
> Ceremony 14/08/2019


That's better timing than many get.

What is your location? Some areas are faster/slower than others.


----------



## Jazz84

I'm in Perth. Yes i was surprised too


----------



## eagereagle

Hi guys, i am eligible to apply for citizenship after 2nd of Aug,2019 (4years as PR) , should i apply straight away ?

i have to leave Aus for 3 months by end of this year, will it be better idea to lodge citizenship application after returning to Aus ? does delay in applying Citizenship impacts your chances/or gives bad impression ?


----------



## JandE

eagereagle said:


> does delay in applying Citizenship impacts your chances/or gives bad impression ?


No. I am pretty sure a delay in applying does not give a bad impression.

I delayed my application by 23 years, and got my citizenship pretty quickly, when I finally decided to go through with it.

I am interested however in any time outside Australia, after applying, will have any effect on the decision, for my wife who becomes eligible in February.


----------



## azimvs

Eligible 2013
Applied 14 June 2019 online
Acknowledged 14 June 2019
Location Brisbane QLD
Waiting waiting....


----------



## eagereagle

azimvs said:


> Eligible 2013
> Applied 14 June 2019 online
> Acknowledged 14 June 2019
> Location Brisbane QLD
> Waiting waiting....


did you have to apply RRV only once after your PR visa expired, or yearly?


----------



## Mish

JandE said:


> I am interested however in any time outside Australia, after applying, will have any effect on the decision, for my wife who becomes eligible in February.


It usually wouldn't make any difference especially if it is a small amount and they have an Australian spouse.

There was a news article about someone who was rejected due to time spent outside of Australia after they submitted their application. It was a considerable amount of time from memory.


----------



## mariao

Applied: 14 January 2019 online
Test email: 31 July 2019 
Test date: 01/08/2019 (rescheduled from 25/10/2019)
Approval date: 07/08/2019
Location: Brisbane

Just waiting for Ceremony date now!


----------



## Hassali.abdi

mariao said:


> Applied: 14 January 2019 online
> Test email: 31 July 2019
> Test date: 01/08/2019 (rescheduled from 25/10/2019)
> Approval date: 07/08/2019
> Location: Brisbane
> 
> Just waiting for Ceremony date now!


Hi did u get the approval by mailbox or the immiaccount changed from 'received' to 'approve' ?


----------



## mariao

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi did u get the approval by mailbox or the immiaccount changed from 'received' to 'approve' ?


My immiaccount changed from Received to Approved.


----------



## datapusher

Jazz84 said:


> Applied 19/03/2019
> Invited on 26/05/2019 to attend the interview on 24/10/2019 changed the date to 27/05/2019
> Ceremony 14/08/2019


If you don't mind me asking, what is your original country of origin? Congrats btw!


----------



## Hassali.abdi

mariao said:


> My immiaccount changed from Received to Approved.


Mario

Thanks for your response and congratulations for the approval. Hope your ceremony will take no long time.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

datapusher said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is your original country of origin? Congrats btw!


Sweden based on the flag and name on the poster,s profile on the Australian Forum.


----------



## Mk83

Hi everyone.
I got this message from immigration today.

Please provide the following documentation, information or action to process your citizenship application. Request Checklist: 
-Form 1399 Declaration of Service.
-Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment.
-Request for Documents in Support of your Identity, Please refer to the attachment Request for Documents in Support of your Identity. This includes a list of documents you may be able to provide in support of your identity prior to your arrival in Australia.
my timeline is :
Applied :30 Oct 2017.
Acknowledgement message:15 Dec 2017.
Since then i havent heard anything till today, and whenever i call immi and ask them ,they reply nothing wrong ,under process.

If anyone has similar request let me know about the coming process, whats gonna happen after that request ?. Is it a good sign ?
What about if i have booking to go averseas after 3 Weeks ,is it better to cancel it .
I am wondering what to do .
Any info and advices are appreciated .
Thanks.


----------



## JCMH

Hi guys,

My citizenship application has been approved but now I wish to change my postal address from my home address to my work address. Do I do it on immi account > update details > change of address?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

JCMH said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My citizenship application has been approved but now I wish to change my postal address from my home address to my work address. Do I do it on immi account > update details > change of address?


If you applied online or imported your paper application, then you can update your postal and residential address online your immiaccount. Go to "update details" button and select the "Change of address details".


----------



## Ejona

I am a citizen of Canada and an Eastern European country (by birth). I am now an Australian PR, eligible to apply for citizenship next year. Will I be allowed to have three citizenships, or how does this work?


----------



## Jazz84

datapusher said:


> Jazz84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied 19/03/2019
> Invited on 26/05/2019 to attend the interview on 24/10/2019 changed the date to 27/05/2019
> Ceremony 14/08/2019
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what is your original country of origin? Congrats btw!
Click to expand...

All good I'm from India


----------



## jaydenj

Timeline update

Application 15th of Feb (Online)
Acknowledgement : 15th of Feb 
Interview 9th of July
Approval 10th of August
Waiting for Ceremony now. 

Anyone here from Darebin or Yarra council in Victoria?


----------



## ravikiran.7070

*Help needed for Citizenship application*

Hi All,
I need some clarification for the Aussie Citizenship. I am an Indian National.

Is it mandatory to produce a birth certificate for the citizenship? My birth certificate can be generated online and it has the same details as the original one which was issued when i was born.

There is one issue in the Original Birth Certificate.

My name in the Birth Certificate is S John - We all know how Indian authorities can play with your happiness by messing up your name or shortening it.

My name in the passport for example is John Smith. It is fully expanded. So no issues here. I got my PR using my passport, 10th and 12th Marksheet which has John S.

I have also got the Birth certificate from the VFS in Sydney on the basis of passport.

Should i submit the Birth Certificate issues by the VFS or the original Birth certificate where my name is S John? Please guide if anyone has experienced the same.

Getting my name changed to John Smith in my original birth certificate is close to impossible.

Regards
RK


----------



## John Clip

jaydenj said:


> Eligible 13 Feb 2019.
> Applied 15 Feb 2019
> Test Date received 18th June 2019
> Test Date - 18th of October 2019.


Thank you for sharing your information.
There are huge variations, do you mind sharing which office, eg Brisbane, Sydney, Melbourne and if you can, which council for the ceremony.


----------



## John Clip

Johnykitong said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I don't really know if I'm relevant here but I just want to share that I finally got the email for the exam date. I am scheduled next week.
> Mine took a year and a half of wait.
> 
> Location: Brisbane Office.I live in rural though.
> Citizenship Lodged(Online): January 25, 2018
> Citizenship Acknowledged: January 25, 2018
> Email Received: June 7, 2019
> Test Schedule: July 3, 2019
> 
> You guys are being processed way too fast! Congrats! I hope the rest get theirs soon.


Spoken to 8 folks who applied through Brisbane and slowly getting through it. Seems to be a 18 month at best their now with many taking 2 years for the whole process living in South East Qld. 18 Months wait for a test seems the norm in Brizy now. Pretty much half that in NSW it seems with some folks


----------



## CPMaverick

Date Eligible: 23/08/2019
Date Applied: 23/08/2019 
City﻿﻿﻿/Council Area: Melbourne City (VIC) 
﻿Online/Paper: Online 
Acknowledgement: 23/08/2019 
Date of Citizenship Test: TBC
Date of Approval: TBC
﻿Country: USA
Special circumstances: I have made many trips outside Australia (mostly for business) in the last 4 years, and just barely made the requirements for residing in Australia. Hope that doesn't affect my application too much.

Let the wait begin! 



ravikiran.7070 said:


> Hi All,
> I need some clarification for the Aussie Citizenship.


This thread is for posting timelines. For other questions try starting a new post. Good luck.


----------



## pinkpony

Date Applied: 26/08/2019 (Online)
Acknowledgement: 26/08/2019
City﻿﻿﻿/Council Area: Sydney NSW

and the waiting game begins!


----------



## mk003

pinkpony said:


> Date Applied: 26/08/2019 (Online)
> Acknowledgement: 26/08/2019
> City﻿﻿﻿/Council Area: Sydney NSW
> 
> and the waiting game begins!


All the best pinkypony! I think the processing has become better and much faster, hopefully your citizenship application will be smoother.

I applied last year in December 2018, got a test invite in June 2019 for November 19. Rescheduled the test for last week Friday, did the test,and passed it, got my approval on the same day. Got a letter confirming approval yesterday, now I'm just waiting for the ceremony date.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## Hassali.abdi

mk003 said:


> pinkpony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Date Applied: 26/08/2019 (Online)
> Acknowledgement: 26/08/2019
> City﻿﻿﻿/Council Area: Sydney NSW
> 
> and the waiting game begins!
> 
> 
> 
> All the best pinkypony! I think the processing has become better and much faster, hopefully your citizenship application will be smoother.
> 
> I applied last year in December 2018, got a test invite in June 2019 for November 19. Rescheduled the test for last week Friday, did the test,and passed it, got my approval on the same day. Got a letter confirming approval yesterday, now I'm just waiting for the ceremony date.
> 
> Best of luck!!!
Click to expand...

Congratulation Mk003 for the test and the approval.

You mentione receiving an approval letter. Did you receive by mail and immiaccount as well?

Hassan


----------



## mk003

Hassali.abdi said:


> Congratulation Mk003 for the test and the approval.
> 
> You mentione receiving an approval letter. Did you receive by mail and immiaccount as well?
> 
> Hassan


Thanks Hassan, I got the approval letter first in my immi account an hour or two after doing my test and interview, then I received a letter via post last week on Friday confirming the approval.

So even if you get your approval online (immi account), you will still get the official letter of confirmation via post.


----------



## Staycool

Hi to all,

my timeline (including our kids) is:
Applied 9 April 2019
Test Date 22 July 2019
status Received

my wife Timeline:
Applied 28 May 2019
Test Date 2 September 2019
Approved 2 September 2019
Status waiting for Ceremony


----------



## Nobody00

Hello everyone  

Eligible 10/09/2019 
Applied 10/09/2019 
Acknowledged 10/09/2019
Perth WA 

What are waiting times for Perth like? My app is very straight forward 
Let the wait begin


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Nobody00 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eligible 10/09/2019
> Applied 10/09/2019
> Acknowledged 10/09/2019
> Perth WA
> 
> What are waiting times for Perth like? My app is very straight forward
> Let the wait begin


Hi Noboday, goodluck with your application.

Recently, straightforwardness of an immigration application in Australia does not make any difference But luck makes it.

A lot of applicants are waiting or have been waiting for an outcome of apps that were considered to be straightforward.

We have seen pple waiting for more than 2 yrs and also pple just less than 6 months. I mean citizenship apps.

Lets wait for our luck.


----------



## deuterreds

Applied 29 MAR 2019 (online)
Acknowledged 29 MAR 2019
Interview 26 NOV 2019
Approval: TBD
Ceremony: TBD

Council: Wyndham City (Vic)
Applicant: Malaysian


----------



## millski3000

Hi all

Haven't checked in here for a while. We got our test appointment emails a couple of weeks ago. Much quicker turnaround than i'd expected. My details updated below:

2x applicants
UK citizens
Melbourne (Moreland Council)

Submitted 16/06/19 
Test email 02/09/19
Test date *17/10/19* *waiting*

(Test brought forward from mid-december)


----------



## Proudest_Monkey

Proudest_Monkey said:


> Figured I'd put my info in this thread:
> 
> Eligible: 21 December 2018
> Applied and acknowledged: 6 January 2019
> Interview/test appointment e-mail: 6 May 2019 (appointment originally scheduled for 24 June 2019 but rescheduled)
> Interview/Test appointment: 10 May 2019 (Adelaide office; passed test)
> Approval: TBD
> Ceremony: TBD
> 
> From United States of America
> Applied online
> Applied in South Australia


Update:
Approval: 10 September 2019
Ceremony: TBD

District Council of Mount Remarkable, South Australia

It shows "Approved" on my ImmiAccount but I haven't received an e-mail or posted letter confirming it yet. How long have other people had to wait before they get the letter in the post regarding approval?


----------



## Mish

Proudest_Monkey said:


> Update:
> Approval: 10 September 2019
> Ceremony: TBD
> 
> District Council of Mount Remarkable, South Australia
> 
> It shows "Approved" on my ImmiAccount but I haven't received an e-mail or posted letter confirming it yet. How long have other people had to wait before they get the letter in the post regarding approval?


You get the letter by post and it takes about 5 working days. Honestly it doesn't matter if you get it or not as it just says you have been approved and you will get a letter from the council in regards to your ceremony.


----------



## deuterreds

Proudest_Monkey said:


> Update:
> Approval: 10 September 2019
> Ceremony: TBD
> 
> District Council of Mount Remarkable, South Australia
> 
> It shows "Approved" on my ImmiAccount but I haven't received an e-mail or posted letter confirming it yet. How long have other people had to wait before they get the letter in the post regarding approval?


Hi, may I know your test date was 10 MAY 2019, and the system takes 4 months to change from 'pending' to 'approved' on 10 SEP 2019?  Thanks!


----------



## JandE

deuterreds said:


> Hi, may I know your test date was 10 MAY 2019, and the system takes 4 months to change from 'pending' to 'approved' on 10 SEP 2019?  Thanks!


Time from Test to Approval seems to vary dramatically.

Many get done the same day, while others are showing 2 days, 30 days, 203 days and the highest I have seen, so far, is 244 days.

From 17 that I have looked at; 30% took over 3 months to get the approval. 
Almost half were done in under 1 week, with three quarters, of those ones, done the same or next day.


----------



## Proudest_Monkey

deuterreds said:


> Hi, may I know your test date was 10 MAY 2019, and the system takes 4 months to change from 'pending' to 'approved' on 10 SEP 2019?  Thanks!


Yes, and as JandE said, it seems to vary based on the person. When I had my test and interview, they told me that they still needed to complete all of the security checks/background checks/etc. before my application would be approved so I assume it took about four months for all of that to be done and for them to approve my application. With some people, the checks may already be completed by the time they have their test and interview so it can be approved right away.


----------



## Becky26

Hello Everyone! 

Hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend.

Just wanted to share that my Citizenship application has been approved by the grace of God   I applied via paper application at Brisbane's Immigration Office.

My immigration journey is in my signature  

My apologies I haven't posted in a very long time 

Just wanted to say a massive thank you to all the seniors and experts on this forum who have been a huge source of information for me during our long immigration journey which originally started in November 2008. 

In addition to being a rich source of information, this forum gave me a lot of support when the wait felt like was going to be never ending and light at the end of the tunnel felt like was far out of sight.
Thank you so much!! 

Wishing all applicants all the very best, I hope your good news is just around the corner 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Congratulations! Enjoy a beautiful life ahead.


----------



## abs898

Hi all

I reckon this will help everyone. I don't have a birth certificate and I never uploaded it either. As a supporting document, I uploaded my Year 10 and 12 certificates and a combination of them showed my parents name and my DOB.

I had my citizenship interview today, the case officer told me what documents to show and she asked for my passport, medicare care, driver's licence and she herself said just your Year 10 and 12 certificates, please.

**No birth certificate was asked for. I asked her again, is that sufficient? She said, yes I am happy with these documents.

Also, I would highly recommend keeping checking the appointments as I moved mine - see signature.

__________________
Citizenship Application
Application Date: 09 July 2019
Test invite received: 23 September 2019
Initial test date: 12 February 2020
Rescheduled test date: 26 September 2019
Application status: Approved
Council: Stonnington City
Ceremony: Waiting


----------



## Hassali.abdi

abs898 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I reckon this will help everyone. I don't have a birth certificate and I never uploaded it either. As a supporting document, I uploaded my Year 10 and 12 certificates and a combination of them showed my parents name and my DOB.
> 
> I had my citizenship interview today, the case officer told me what documents to show and she asked for my passport, medicare care, driver's licence and she herself said just your Year 10 and 12 certificates, please.
> 
> **No birth certificate was asked for. I asked her again, is that sufficient? She said, yes I am happy with these documents.
> 
> Also, I would highly recommend keeping checking the appointments as I moved mine - see signature.
> 
> __________________
> Citizenship Application
> Application Date: 09 July 2019
> Test invite received: 23 September 2019
> Initial test date: 12 February 2020
> Rescheduled test date: 26 September 2019
> Application status: Approved
> Council: Stonnington City
> Ceremony: Waiting


Congratulations Abs.

That was wonderful news. Very short period indeed. You applied in July 2019 and your app is approved.

I have applied on 3rd of May 2019.
Still no news.

If you don't mind, what is your nationality?
I am from Kenya.

HASSAN


----------



## abs898

Hi Hassan

I am from India. I reckon it is on a case by case basis, one of my mates, applied a week before me and he hasn't heard anything yet.

You will her soon! Good luck 

Once they send you an appointment, just keep checking online and you will get something sooner. That's exactly what I did.

CHeers



Hassali.abdi said:


> Congratulations Abs.
> 
> That was wonderful news. Very short period indeed. You applied in July 2019 and your app is approved.
> 
> I have applied on 3rd of May 2019.
> Still no news.
> 
> If you don't mind, what is your nationality?
> I am from Kenya.
> 
> HASSAN


----------



## Hassali.abdi

abs898 said:


> Hi Hassan
> 
> I am from India. I reckon it is on a case by case basis, one of my mates, applied a week before me and he hasn't heard anything yet.
> 
> You will her soon! Good luck
> 
> Once they send you an appointment, just keep checking online and you will get something sooner. That's exactly what I did.
> 
> CHeers


Thanks abs for the reply.

Hope your ceremony will be soon.

Thank you for the courage and enjoy in Australia as Ausy


----------



## mhyx4576

Congrats to you.

Just have a question.
I am on the process of attaching documents to my citizenship application through ImmiAccount. I am just wondering how did you attach other documents such as the AFP police check since in the "Recommended" part, I cant attach other docs aside only the Form 1195. Even if I want to attach my utilities bill and current lease, the online system just asked me to attach one (1) document only.

Hope you can enlighten me on this. Thanks for your reply in advance.



jaydenj said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to provide futher information, I am going to include the documents I am taking with me to assist other through their journey.
> 
> - Identity confirming name, gender, parents and place of birth : Birth Certificate issued by the Indian consulate in Melbourne.
> - Proof of First arrival in Australia: My old passport with arrival stamps in it.
> - Identity proof: My current passport and Australian Driving License.
> - Address Proof: Water Bill & My current Lease.
> - Additional documentation: AFP Police check. It doesn't specifically ask for it but I thought, might as well. 8 days to my interview and test.
> 
> Hopefully approval comes soon after followed by the ceremony. Hoping to get it all sorted before 2020 kicks in but not holding my breath.


----------



## abs898

You can upload one document at a time but you can do that multiple times.

For anything that's not listed, use the 'other' tab.

I don't think AFP check is needed as they do it. I didn't upload and got approved.

Hope this helps.

Cheers



mhyx4576 said:


> Congrats to you.
> 
> Just have a question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the process of attaching documents to my citizenship application through ImmiAccount. I am just wondering how did you attach other documents such as the AFP police check since in the "Recommended" part, I cant attach other docs aside only the Form 1195. Even if I want to attach my utilities bill and current lease, the online system just asked me to attach one (1) document only.
> 
> Hope you can enlighten me on this. Thanks for your reply in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> jaydenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to provide futher information, I am going to include the documents I am taking with me to assist other through their journey.
> 
> - Identity confirming name, gender, parents and place of birth : Birth Certificate issued by the Indian consulate in Melbourne.
> - Proof of First arrival in Australia: My old passport with arrival stamps in it.
> - Identity proof: My current passport and Australian Driving License.
> - Address Proof: Water Bill & My current Lease.
> - Additional documentation: AFP Police check. It doesn't specifically ask for it but I thought, might as well. 8 days to my interview and test.
> 
> Hopefully approval comes soon after followed by the ceremony. Hoping to get it all sorted before 2020 kicks in but not holding my breath.
Click to expand...


----------



## pduncan001

My Partner applied for citizenship 9th Sept 2019 interview today status updated immediately to approved after interview/test. We were expecting wait of up to 23 months! She is from Philippines.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

pduncan001 said:


> My Partner applied for citizenship 9th Sept 2019 interview today status updated immediately to approved after interview/test. We were expecting wait of up to 23 months! She is from Philippines.


Congratulations for the test and the approval for your partner. And your partner is from high risk country. This is outstandingly lucky case. As you mentioned, some people are waiting for more than 20 months currently.

I have applied in early May 2019. Didn't hear anything so far.

Enjoy,


----------



## JandE

pduncan001 said:


> My Partner applied for citizenship 9th Sept 2019 interview today status updated immediately to approved after interview/test. We were expecting wait of up to 23 months! She is from Philippines.


That's about the same time frame as mine, when I did it in 2011.!!
What location are you in? My wife will be applying in February, hope hers is just as fast.


----------



## pduncan001

JandE said:


> That's about the same time frame as mine, when I did it in 2011.!!
> What location are you in? My wife will be applying in February, hope hers is just as fast.


We live in Cairns which may have made a difference


----------



## JandE

pduncan001 said:


> We live in Cairns which may have made a difference


Maybe we should move 

I just saw that Cairns also has 12 Citizenship ceremonies each year. Ours has 4...

It will be interesting to see how fast you get the Citizenship ceremony.

When was her 100 granted?


----------



## pduncan001

JandE said:


> Maybe we should move
> 
> I just saw that Cairns also has 12 Citizenship ceremonies each year. Ours has 4...
> 
> It will be interesting to see how fast you get the Citizenship ceremony.
> 
> When was her 100 granted?


Granted 309 Aug 15
Granted 100 Nov 17

We go on holiday in Feb 20 so hope ceremony doesn't take too long as will need Aussie passport after attending ceremony


----------



## Hassali.abdi

pduncan001 said:


> Granted 309 Aug 15
> Granted 100 Nov 17
> 
> We go on holiday in Feb 20 so hope ceremony doesn't take too long as will need Aussie passport after attending ceremony


My immigration timeline is similar to that of your partner.

My 309 was granted in April 2015.
PR 100 was granted in September 2017.

I was eligible to apply the citizenship in early May 2019 and applied on the eligibility date.


----------



## Mish

JandE said:


> Maybe we should move
> 
> I just saw that Cairns also has 12 Citizenship ceremonies each year. Ours has 4...
> 
> It will be interesting to see how fast you get the Citizenship ceremony.
> 
> When was her 100 granted?


What council are you?

I heard the last Brisbane City Council ceremony had about 650 new citizens ... that is insane!!

There is still a huge backlog in Brisbane too for ceremonies.


----------



## JandE

Mish said:


> What council are you?
> 
> I heard the last Brisbane City Council ceremony had about 650 new citizens ... that is insane!!
> 
> There is still a huge backlog in Brisbane too for ceremonies.


Lockyer Valley.

I actually did mine in Brisbane, in 2011, even though I lived in a different council area.

I am probably thinking too soon about this, as she can't apply until February, and some of these backlogs may be cleared by the time she gets to hers.

It is like the visa process though, just can't stop thinking about it now.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

JandE said:


> Lockyer Valley.
> 
> I actually did mine in Brisbane, in 2011, even though I lived in a different council area.
> 
> I am probably thinking too soon about this, as she can't apply until February, and some of these backlogs may be cleared by the time she gets to hers.
> 
> It is like the visa process though, just can't stop thinking about it now.


I think the backlog will be reduced by February.

they approx process 30,000 per month. and They are getting around 12,000 new apps every month. According to their monthly processing updates, they indicated in August, 180,000 apps in hand including 11000 news apps in August. And now they updated for September on 16/10/2019. They say roughly 160,000 apps in hand, and the new apps in Sept were roughly 11,000.

This is a big change compare to the backlog of 225,000 in the first quarter of this year.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/citizenship-processing-times

So my hope is that the trend goes the same or even better, so that the backlog goes to 80,000 or lower by February, 2020.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Hello Gusy,

An update on my application.

Test has been booked for me on in the middle of december Decemeber 2019.

I did not received the email about the test. I only opened today my immiaccount, and saw the unexpected letter issued on 19 October 2019. I was able reschedule to next Week. The appointment letter regarding the new date came through to both my immiaccount and email address. 

If I were not having an online immiaccount, I would be very unlucky that I would miss the appointment.

Reminder of my Timeline:

Eligiblity date: 03/05/2019.
Application date: 03/05/2019.
Test Appointment Date: 09/10/2019.
Rescheduled to : 31/10/2019.

Time taken between lodgement and test date: 5 Months, 16days

Good luck to everyone.
Hassan


----------



## Mk83

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hello Gusy,
> 
> An update on my application.
> 
> Test has been booked for me on in the middle of december Decemeber 2019.
> 
> I did not received the email about the test. I only opened today my immiaccount, and saw the unexpected letter issued on 19 October 2019. I was able reschedule to next Week. The appointment letter regarding the new date came through to both my immiaccount and email address.
> 
> If I were not having an online immiaccount, I would be very unlucky that I would miss the appointment.
> 
> Reminder of my Timeline:
> 
> Eligiblity date: 03/05/2019.
> Application date: 03/05/2019.
> Test Appointment Date: 09/10/2019.
> Rescheduled to : 31/10/2019.
> 
> Time taken between lodgement and test date: 5 Months, 16days
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> Hassan


Congrats Hassan
It was so.quick ,you were expecting a long wait ,you are lucky man
You deserve it .
Hopefully you get your ceremony as quick as test .
I am still waiting for ceremony also.it is been 5 weeks now.
Good luck for the rest of process.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mk83 said:


> Congrats Hassan
> It was so.quick ,you were expecting a long wait ,you are lucky man
> You deserve it .
> Hopefully you get your ceremony as quick as test .
> I am still waiting for ceremony also.it is been 5 weeks now.
> Good luck for the rest of process.


Hi Mk83,

Thank you so much for your kind words. Yes I was looking at 18 months and more based on the trend we have been seeing. 5.5 months was not expected. It was an utterly shock for me to see the letter in the appointment letter.

I will keep on checking for closer date, ie this week. I am well prepared for the test.
I hope your ceremony comes soon.

will update you


----------



## Martino

*Help*

Hi Everyone, I will be eligible to apply for my citizenship next month and I have a question to ask: Do I need a National police Clearance or not? I read some people didn't need it... If I need one does a copy of the original less than 3 months old (Scan copy) is enough or do I need the original to take with me at some stage? (I don't have it anymore). Thanks for your help. Martin.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hello Gusy,
> 
> An update on my application.
> 
> Test has been booked for me on in the middle of december Decemeber 2019.
> 
> I did not received the email about the test. I only opened today my immiaccount, and saw the unexpected letter issued on 19 October 2019. I was able reschedule to next Week. The appointment letter regarding the new date came through to both my immiaccount and email address.
> 
> If I were not having an online immiaccount, I would be very unlucky that I would miss the appointment.
> 
> Reminder of my Timeline:
> 
> Eligiblity date: 03/05/2019.
> Application date: 03/05/2019.
> Test Appointment Date: 09/10/2019.
> Rescheduled to : 31/10/2019.
> 
> Time taken between lodgement and test date: 5 Months, 16days
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> Hassan


Update.

I was able to schedule my test from 11 December to today. Passed with 100%.

They said waiting for police check from Australia to come back and approval will follow.

I thought they already did the police check.

Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Hi Everyone,


Before and after the test yesterday, according what the officer told me, the officer was satisfied with the documents and happy to approve my application as soon as the police check comes back. The officer also said that they request it online, it can take seconds, days or weeks to hear back from the Australian Police. I even asked if they police check is from Australia. The officer said yes only Australia.

What do you think this comments were, is it normal for everyone ? how long do you think the police check can take?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Martino said:


> Hi Everyone, I will be eligible to apply for my citizenship next month and I have a question to ask: Do I need a National police Clearance or not? I read some people didn't need it... If I need one does a copy of the original less than 3 months old (Scan copy) is enough or do I need the original to take with me at some stage? (I don't have it anymore). Thanks for your help. Martin.


You do not need to provide police clearance. I did my test yesterday, I didn't prove any police check. They told me they do it by themselves.

Also, a friend of my mine has offered to apply the police check by himself after he completed the test., but they said big 'NO'. They told him not to worry they do it on his behalf online.


----------



## Martino

Thanks mate, could you just confirm what documents do I need? Birth certificates, Passport copies and utilities bills? Cheers.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Martino said:


> Thanks mate, could you just confirm what documents do I need? Birth certificates, Passport copies and utilities bills? Cheers.


Depends on the documents you provided during application.

I provided:
1- Passport original.
2- Drivers license- Original (Australia)
3- Birth certificate- original (English)
4- Internet bill letter (Residential address purpose).

those are the docs presented and the officer was satisfied with the documents. Took my photo with their camera, and allowed to proceed to the testing computer.


----------



## Martino

Ok Thank you!


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Before and after the test yesterday, according what the officer told me, the officer was satisfied with the documents and happy to approve my application as soon as the police check comes back. The officer also said that they request it online, it can take seconds, days or weeks to hear back from the Australian Police. I even asked if they police check is from Australia. The officer said yes only Australia.
> 
> What do you think this comments were, is it normal for everyone ? how long do you think the police check can take?


How long it will take is the million dollar question. I have seen people from UK and USA take longer than those from Ghana and Egypt, so who really knows.

I thought they did security checks too as those who do FOI's usually have biometrics outstanding for x countries.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> How long it will take is the million dollar question. I have seen people from UK and USA take longer than those from Ghana and Egypt, so who really knows.
> 
> I thought they did security checks too as those who do FOI's usually have biometrics outstanding for x countries.


Hi Mish,

Thanks for your opinion. I have seen a friend who was told the same, and has been waiting for more than 12 months and still counting.

We will see what happens and will let everyone know

Hassan


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> Thanks for your opinion. I have seen a friend who was told the same, and has been waiting for more than 12 months and still counting.
> 
> We will see what happens and will let everyone know
> 
> Hassan


Unfortunately every case is different. I know someone who was told the same and they had their approval by the time they got home from the test.

What country is your friend from?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> Unfortunately every case is different. I know someone who was told the same and they had their approval by the time they got home from the test.
> 
> What country is your friend from?


He is from Somalia. And has been waiting more than 12 months now after the test.No approval yet.

And that is right, all cases are not the same. the other day, someone from Philippine said the approval came immediately after the test and Philipine is among the high risk countries, like my country Kenya.


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> He is from Somalia. And has been waiting more than 12 months now after the test.No approval yet.
> 
> And that is right, all cases are not the same. the other day, someone from Philippine said the approval came immediately after the test and Philipine is among the high risk countries, like my country Kenya.


Unfortunately I haven't heard anything about Somalia.

My husband's approval took less than time people from the UK and USA that I know of. It even took less time then all of his Egyptian friends so who knows. He did however have to wait longer for a test as well, so maybe that has something to do with it, I really don't know. It is all a guessing game. In all honesty I expected the approval to take longer than it did.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> Unfortunately I haven't heard anything about Somalia.
> 
> My husband's approval took less than time people from the UK and USA that I know of. It even took less time then all of his Egyptian friends so who knows. He did however have to wait longer for a test as well, so maybe that has something to do with it, I really don't know. It is all a guessing game. In all honesty I expected the approval to take longer than it did.


Yeah Mish.
Somalia is in Africa, a high risk country according to their list. It used to be quick for Somalis as any other people pre-2017.

I am not expecting it sooner, I am happy if I get it within the next 6 months. It can even take longer. We have to expect everything.

Thanks Mish.


----------



## Duszek

Hey! 

Here is an update to my timeline:

Eligible to apply for citizenship on 18th June 2019
Applied: 27th June 2019
Acknowledged: 27th June 2019
Interview and test appointment invitation received: 15th October 2019

City: Brisbane 
Citizenship test date: 1st November 2019


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Duszek said:


> Hey!
> 
> Here is an update to my timeline:
> 
> Eligible to apply for citizenship on 18th June 2019
> Applied: 27th June 2019
> Acknowledged: 27th June 2019
> Interview and test appointment invitation received: 15th October 2019
> 
> City: Brisbane
> Citizenship test date: 1st November 2019


Congratulations for the test Duszek,

You know it looks Brisbane office doing something faster than before. May be part of the Home affairs plan to reduce the backlog caused by the proposal of citizenship legislation changes.

My application is at Brisbane too and did the test on 22 October, roughly 5.5 months after application date- 3/05/2019.

Good luck with your test mate.


----------



## Johnykitong

Hi Guys, 
I finally got a ceremony date on Nov 18(Monday) 2019. 
My problem is that I have an overseas trip on Nov 22(Friday) 2019. 

Is there a chance that I can get my Aussie passport sorted in 3 business days? I know in the website they said Rapid service is available but would my Citizenship appear in the system after 1 day of the ceremony? 
I also know that it is advised to apply for a passport after 10 days but my overseas trip has been booked way earlier in the year. 

Any help and advise would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## JandE

Johnykitong said:


> Hi Guys,
> I finally got a ceremony date on Nov 18(Monday) 2019.
> My problem is that I have an overseas trip on Nov 22(Friday) 2019.
> 
> Is there a chance that I can get my Aussie passport sorted in 3 business days? I know in the website they said Rapid service is available but would my Citizenship appear in the system after 1 day of the ceremony?
> I also know that it is advised to apply for a passport after 10 days but my overseas trip has been booked way earlier in the year.
> 
> Any help and advise would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hmm, second today with similar, so the same answer..

When I did mine, I had the citizenship ceremony first thing in the morning, and applied for the passport by about noon. It was ready for collection by 4pm. But I did pay extra for a fast passport process, and I lodged personally at a passport office.

Best to ring, before the date, for an appointment.
See bottom of this page:
Need a passport in less than two business days?
https://www.passports.gov.au/urgent-applications

I did mine a few years ago, but they can still do them quickly. My daughter got a renewal done fast, the same day, just last year.

Where is your ceremony being held?


----------



## Johnykitong

JandE said:


> Hmm, second today with similar, so the same answer..
> 
> When I did mine, I had the citizenship ceremony first thing in the morning, and applied for the passport by about noon. It was ready for collection by 4pm. But I did pay extra for a fast passport process, and I lodged personally at a passport office.
> 
> Best to ring, before the date, for an appointment.
> See bottom of this page:
> Need a passport in less than two business days?
> https://www.passports.gov.au/urgent-applications
> 
> I did mine a few years ago, but they can still do them quickly. My daughter got a renewal done fast, the same day, just last year.
> 
> Where is your ceremony being held?


Hi JandE,

Thank you for your response. 
My ceremony will be held in rural QLD(Roma), 6hr drive from Brisbane.

If I can apply for it the next day, I need to do it in Brissy. As long as they can accept my passport application, I should be good.

Hearing from your story, I think I have enough time to organise it before my overseas trip. Thank you so much!


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Johnykitong said:


> JandE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, second today with similar, so the same answer..
> 
> When I did mine, I had the citizenship ceremony first thing in the morning, and applied for the passport by about noon. It was ready for collection by 4pm. But I did pay extra for a fast passport process, and I lodged personally at a passport office.
> 
> Best to ring, before the date, for an appointment.
> See bottom of this page:
> Need a passport in less than two business days?
> https://www.passports.gov.au/urgent-applications
> 
> I did mine a few years ago, but they can still do them quickly. My daughter got a renewal done fast, the same day, just last year.
> 
> Where is your ceremony being held?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JandE,
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> My ceremony will be held in rural QLD(Roma), 6hr drive from Brisbane.
> 
> If I can apply for it the next day, I need to do it in Brissy. As long as they can accept my passport application, I should be good.
> 
> Hearing from your story, I think I have enough time to organise it before my overseas trip. Thank you so much!
Click to expand...

A friend had his passport processed within one day in June 2019. He sumbitted at 11 and collected at 4 pm. Even they had to called him for collection. 
He paid around double the normal price. Not sure the amount.

He had the citizenship more 12 months though. Just replying to whether there is quick process or not.

Good luck


----------



## Johnykitong

Hassali.abdi said:


> A friend had his passport processed within one day in June 2019. He sumbitted at 11 and collected at 4 pm. Even they had to called him for collection.
> He paid around double the normal price. Not sure the amount.
> 
> He had the citizenship more 12 months though. Just replying to whether there is quick process or not.
> 
> Good luck


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I would not be able to use my Overseas passport after I take the oath right? 
So I am left with no choice but to get the Aussie Passport. Is this correct?


----------



## JandE

Hassali.abdi said:


> A friend had his passport processed within one day in June 2019. He sumbitted at 11 and collected at 4 pm. Even they had to called him for collection.
> He paid around double the normal price. Not sure the amount.
> 
> He had the citizenship more 12 months though. Just replying to whether there is quick process or not.
> 
> Good luck


Did they need to make an appointment in advance, at the passport office, for the urgent passport, or just turn up.

It says to make an appointment, but I just turned up when I did mine. I think I waited about 30-45 minutes to be seen.

That reminds me, the person next to me was turned away as their passport photo was the wrong size. Not sure passport photos are done the same way now though. I'll have to check with my daughter, she did hers last year.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

JandE said:


> Hassali.abdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had his passport processed within one day in June 2019. He sumbitted at 11 and collected at 4 pm. Even they had to called him for collection.
> He paid around double the normal price. Not sure the amount.
> 
> He had the citizenship more 12 months though. Just replying to whether there is quick process or not.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Did they need to make an appointment in advance, at the passport office, for the urgent passport, or just turn up.
> 
> It says to make an appointment, but I just turned up when I did mine. I think I waited about 30-45 minutes to be seen.
> 
> That reminds me, the person next to me was turned away as their passport photo was the wrong size. Not sure passport photos are done the same way now though. I'll have to check with my daughter, she did hers last year.
Click to expand...

Hi JanE,

H3 called them before going there. They told him to come with application and the price. Because there was an emergency, his Mum passed away at the time. So he explained to them.

I hope they still do if one can pay the hefty price regardless.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

JandE said:


> Hassali.abdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had his passport processed within one day in June 2019. He sumbitted at 11 and collected at 4 pm. Even they had to called him for collection.
> He paid around double the normal price. Not sure the amount.
> 
> He had the citizenship more 12 months though. Just replying to whether there is quick process or not.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Did they need to make an appointment in advance, at the passport office, for the urgent passport, or just turn up.
> 
> It says to make an appointment, but I just turned up when I did mine. I think I waited about 30-45 minutes to be seen.
> 
> That reminds me, the person next to me was turned away as their passport photo was the wrong size. Not sure passport photos are done the same way now though. I'll have to check with my daughter, she did hers last year.
Click to expand...

I think post office is always upto date with any new passport size photo requirement.

I am waiting for approval. If I am done with twi remaining 
steps(Approval&ceremony), I will straight away apply for passport.


----------



## pikachufan

hi anyone from city of port phillip in victoria?

Please share your timelines even if you have finished with your ceremonies.
Since approval, I have missed two ceremonies as they didnt invite me for either.

Thanks


----------



## Rochy

Hello everyone, I need some clarification. Is it true that time spent on a tourist visa counts towards the 4 years needed to apply for citizenship. Is this correct?

Thanks


----------



## JandE

Rochy said:


> Hello everyone, I need some clarification. Is it true that time spent on a tourist visa counts towards the 4 years needed to apply for citizenship. Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks


As long as it is all consecutive valid visa periods, with other visas.

We are counting visitor visa, followed by immediate PMV, then 820 and 801.


----------



## Rochy

JandE said:


> Rochy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I need some clarification. Is it true that time spent on a tourist visa counts towards the 4 years needed to apply for citizenship. Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it is all consecutive valid visa periods, with other visas.
> 
> We are counting visitor visa, followed by immediate PMV, then 820 and 801.
Click to expand...

Hi, thank you for reply.
I arrived in Australia in August 2015 under tourist visa, multiple entry, exit every 3 months. (maximum 1 week outside AU). Then I was on bridging visa (application for partner visa) in May 2016. Then PR approved in December 2018. Am I eligible to apply for citizenship this December?


----------



## JandE

Rochy said:


> Hi, thank you for reply.
> I arrived in Australia in August 2015 under tourist visa, multiple entry, exit every 3 months. (maximum 1 week outside AU). Then I was on bridging visa (application for partner visa) in May 2016. Then PR approved in December 2018. Am I eligible to apply for citizenship this December?


From I have seen, that sounds OK. It is actually quite similar to my wife's timeline for this:

6th October 2015: Arrived in Australia on visitor visa valid to 6 Oct 2016.
14th March 2016: PMV granted (_no need for bridging visa though_)
18th August 2016: 820 granted
20th February 2019: 801 granted

4 Years residence covered between 6/10/15 and 6/10/19
1 year PR covered between 20/2/19 and 20/2/20

The later date of the two is therefore: 20th February 2020, ie: the Citizenship Eligibility date.

I understand the rules to be:
_The last 4 years, on any temporary, permanent or bridging visa, with a maximum of 12 months overseas; and
The last 12 months, on a permanent visa, with a maximum of 3 months overseas
_


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Johnykitong said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I would not be able to use my Overseas passport after I take the oath right?
> So I am left with no choice but to get the Aussie Passport. Is this correct?


That is right.

Once you take the oath, you became an Australian citizen. Hence no visa for your and you can't use overseas passport without a visa. By law, you need to have an Australian passport for you to enter/depart Australia after the oath.


----------



## JandE

Hassali.abdi said:


> That is right.
> 
> Once you take the oath, you became an Australian citizen. Hence no visa for your and you can't use overseas passport without a visa. By law, you need to have an Australian passport for you to enter/depart Australia after the oath.


It is actually OK to depart Australia on a foreign passport, but coming back would be the issue... 

Even if you got back in, the immigration officers would keep you for a while, as they would need to discuss how you were coming in, when you hadn't left... according to the records..


----------



## Hassali.abdi

JandE said:


> It is actually OK to depart Australia on a foreign passport, but coming back would be the issue...
> 
> Even if you got back in, the immigration officers would keep you for a while, as they would need to discuss how you were coming in, when you hadn't left... according to the records..


Thanks for correcting. You are right. you can depart. Airlines may not even allow you to board planes that going to Australia if you don't have a visa or Australian passport. That is thing


----------



## hnphuong

Hi guys, I submitted my application in Jan and my interview will be on 19 Nov. At the time of submission, at spent less than 90 days in my home country in the previous year so according to the rule I do not need to provide police clearance. However, after submission, I traveled 2 more times and the number of days in total exceeds 90 days, would you think the case officer would as for police clearance.
Thanks,
Phuong


----------



## Nobody00

Well... another update

Eligible and applied: 10/09/19
Email with test date 15/10/19, test 06/01
Changed test date to 30/10/19
Got home to application status: Approved
Processing in Perth


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Nobody00 said:


> Well... another update
> 
> Eligible and applied: 10/09/19
> Email with test date 15/10/19, test 06/01
> Changed test date to 30/10/19
> Got home to application status: Approved
> Processing in Perth


Congratulations for the approval. It is miraculously quick.

I did my test on 22 October. Status: Received.

Enjoy


----------



## CPMaverick

Hi, I just saw that every available time on Nov 6 for Melbourne citizenship appointments is open on the site. I was able to get 9 am 😊 

Not sure why but maybe they had blocked this day until now. Go get your appointment!!


----------



## CPMaverick

UPDATE: So excited to see progress and I got really lucky when 6 Nov interviews opened up and I snagged one. 

Date Eligible: 23/08/2019
Date Applied: 23/08/2019
City﻿﻿﻿/Council Area: Melbourne City (VIC)
﻿Online/Paper: Online
Acknowledgement: 23/08/2019
Date of Citizenship Appointment Letter: 31/10/2019
Initial Date of Citizenship Test: 4/3/2020
Rescheduled Citizenship Test: 6/11/2019
Date of Approval: TBC
﻿Country: USA
Special circumstances: I have made many trips outside Australia (mostly for business) in the last 4 years, and just barely made the requirements for residing in Australia.


----------



## Groudon

Hi All,

Here's my Timeline:
Location: Victoria
Eligibility: 10 Nov 2018
Citizenship Applied: 14 Feb 2019
Citizenship Application Acknowledgement: 14 Feb 2019
Citizenship Appointment Letter: 15 Jun 2019
Citizenship Interview/Test: 13 Sep 2019
Citizenship Approval: 13 Sep 2019
Citizenship Ceremony: Waiting

Regards,
Groudon


----------



## stephen123

hello everyone, i will like to thank everyone that has posted previously as i have always benefited from the information i read on this forum. At last i am an aussie, my migration journey that started in 2014 is over, my timeline
citizenship application april 2018
test date july 2019
approval august 2019
ceremony date october 2019
i only had to wait long for test date but i can see that application for 2019 are getting early test date. it took 3 months from test to ceremony,which was good and fast, i am from nigeria. i wish everyone all the best as you wait for the end of the tunnel


----------



## Hassali.abdi

stephen123 said:


> hello everyone, i will like to thank everyone that has posted previously as i have always benefited from the information i read on this forum. At last i am an aussie, my migration journey that started in 2014 is over, my timeline
> citizenship application april 2018
> test date july 2019
> approval august 2019
> ceremony date october 2019
> i only had to wait long for test date but i can see that application for 2019 are getting early test date. it took 3 months from test to ceremony,which was good and fast, i am from nigeria. i wish everyone all the best as you wait for the end of the tunnel


Congratulations Ausie.


----------



## JandE

stephen123 said:


> hello everyone, i will like to thank everyone that has posted previously as i have always benefited from the information i read on this forum. At last i am an aussie, my migration journey that started in 2014 is over, my timeline
> citizenship application april 2018
> test date july 2019
> approval august 2019
> ceremony date october 2019
> i only had to wait long for test date but i can see that application for 2019 are getting early test date. it took 3 months from test to ceremony,which was good and fast, i am from nigeria. i wish everyone all the best as you wait for the end of the tunnel


What council area did your ceremony?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

I am in my third week after the citizenship test/interview. While others get their applications approved within the same day of the test/interview.

The officer plainly advised me twice that police check only is needed for my citizenship approval. Does the AFP check takes 3 weeks?

During my stay in Australia, I applied for AFP check three times (2 for PR process, 1 for work related ). Each of them took only 10 working days to arrive. Going by what the officer said, they do apply online. The officer did not mention though how they get the result i.e by online or postal.

Learning lessons and disparities in cases.


----------



## stephen123

JandE said:


> What council area did your ceremony?


blacktown council


----------



## Duszek

Here is another update to my timeline:

Eligible to apply for citizenship on 18th June 2019
Applied: 27th June 2019
Acknowledged: 27th June 2019
Interview and test appointment invitation received: 15th October 2019

Citizenship test date: 1st November 2019
Approved: 1st Nov 2019, 30min after test.

Ceremony: waiting for invitation.

City: Brisbane


----------



## cecvg2725

*documents for birth country family*

Hi Guys,

I have just started the process to apply for citizenship. I have filled the form and I am now looking at the list of documents to attach.
Do I need to provide a copy of my parents and siblings birth certificates? I had to fill their details in in the form but there is nowhere I can attach anything to prove who they are. I am very confused as a friend of mine did her application a couple of years ago and told me she had to attach her parents' passports.

Thanks for your help,
Cecile


----------



## Hassali.abdi

cecvg2725 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just started the process to apply for citizenship. I have filled the form and I am now looking at the list of documents to attach.
> Do I need to provide a copy of my parents and siblings birth certificates? I had to fill their details in in the form but there is nowhere I can attach anything to prove who they are. I am very confused as a friend of mine did her application a couple of years ago and told me she had to attach her parents' passports.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Cecile


I applied by paper application. I did the test. I did not include any of such documents. I only submitted my documents. Not parents no siblings documents.


----------



## Dayna

*Curious on wait times*

I've applied for citizenship 13.11.2019,
I'm curious how long it took from application to ceremony?

How long did it take from
-application
-application acknowledgement 
-Test date recieved
-Test date
-outcome
-ceremony

- any help is a big help


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Dayna said:


> I've applied for citizenship 13.11.2019,
> I'm curious how long it took from application to ceremony?
> 
> How long did it take from
> -application
> -application acknowledgement
> -Test date recieved
> -Test date
> -outcome
> -ceremony
> 
> - any help is a big help


Hi Dayna

Welcome to the waiting time. No one really has the accurate timeline of the applications. You can read all the comments in this thread for more clues. Also, you can check the immigration website about the processing times at this link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/citizenship-processing-times


----------



## JandE

Dayna said:


> I've applied for citizenship 13.11.2019,
> I'm curious how long it took from application to ceremony?
> 
> How long did it take from
> -application
> -application acknowledgement
> -Test date recieved
> -Test date
> -outcome
> -ceremony
> 
> - any help is a big help


Some locations are faster than others. What location did you apply in?

Some examples, from those I have seen on this forum, where relevant dates are shown.

Application to Ceremony - 7.5 to 24.4 months.
Test to Ceremony - 1.1 to 11.2 Months
Test Approval to Ceremony - 1.0 to 4.8 Months 
Application to Test - 1.2 to 22.6 Months


----------



## Kamalkhalil

JandE said:


> What council area did your ceremony?


Hi Hassan
My experience is similar to yours.
My timeline 
Eligibility date 20 Oct 2019
Application submitted on 21 Oct 2019
Test / interview letter 30 Oct / very quick!!!&#128512;
Test date 31 Oct 2019/ rescheduled from 2 Dec as I will heading overseas on that day.
Approval awaiting.
I asked the officer what to expect, she mentioned police check that she will do it online and then approval letter will be sent.
I told her about my travel plans on 2nd of Dec, she reassured me it will take less than a month. Now 2 weeks passed.
Do you advise me to travel for a month if I don't get my approval ?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Kamalkhalil said:


> JandE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What council area did your ceremony?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hassan
> My experience is similar to yours.
> My timeline
> Eligibility date 20 Oct 2019
> Application submitted on 21 Oct 2019
> Test / interview letter 30 Oct / very quick!!!&#128512;
> Test date 31 Oct 2019/ rescheduled from 2 Dec as I will heading overseas on that day.
> Approval awaiting.
> I asked the officer what to expect, she mentioned police check that she will do it online and then approval letter will be sent.
> I told her about my travel plans on 2nd of Dec, she reassured me it will take less than a month. Now 2 weeks passed.
> Do you advise me to travel for a month if I don't get my approval ?
Click to expand...

Hi Kamal,

So far you had a wonderful ride with the Home Affairs. From lodgement to test took only 10 days. That is the quickest I have seen from lodge to test.

I did my test on 22nd October 2019. The officer assured me that approval won't take long as ONLY Australian police clearance was the remaining task which the officer promised to do online.

Almost 4 weeks now and no update yet.

Travel plan:

This depends on you. I would not have travel considering all this delay in citizenship. I was also planning to go overseas but I àbandoned it altogether as this will buy them more time to drag my application longer. "Once and for all" is my view.

If you have more pressing issue, then let them know and go. Otherwise wait for the approval.
For the ceremony contact your council after the approval and ask them any possible arrangement.

Hassan


----------



## Rach001

Hey buddy, I had my test on 1st November and test office said same thing that my record is not coming clean so she has to put in a police check and will take couple of days or a week. I was stressed for few days as I never did anything wrong. Fortunately it got approved on 13th. Hopefully your will get approved soon.


----------



## Rach001

Officer said same thing to me, I got my approval online after 12 days of test. I was really stressed though as I have never done anything wrong.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Rach001 said:


> Officer said same thing to me, I got my approval online after 12 days of test. I was really stressed though as I have never done anything wrong.


Hi Rach001,

Congratulations.

Mine is 4 weeks on now since test and said waiting police check. I have never done wrong in Aus and overseas. Even I don't have a traffic offence. No demerit point for speed.

Did you call them at any point?

How online? You mean status changed from received to approved?


----------



## Arzak

Hi, I have applied for Citizenship in April 2019.
I have been 3 months overseas and logged that in my immi account but I haven't heard anything from them and status is still on recieved.
Now I would like to travel a bit in Australia and do some tour guiding jobs...Only thing is I am scared that changing residence every 6 months might affect the process.I've read somewhere here that is possible to send a FOI(not sure what that is) if there's no news for a while, would this be the case?
Any advice?
Thank you


----------



## Rach001

Hey bro, I never called them even I didn’t login for like 10 days. I logged it on 15th nov and it was already updated on 13th to approve. I would suggest don’t check for like a week. Try log in on Friday around 4 pm.


----------



## Rach001

Hey Arzak, if you have traveled overseas, it means you would have to provide oversight police clearance now. Also, changing many addresses are going to delay.


----------



## Arzak

Damn really? They just specified they needed to be notified on the immi account on the website.
That means that I have to get police clearance from overseas, get a naati transaltion for it every time I want to go on holiday while I wait for the citizenship?
That's bad news but thanks heaps for the heads-up man.


----------



## Rach001

That’s alright arzak, they clearly specify about police clearance requirements if you had traveled in last 9 or 12 months you need to provide PCC for any country you visit. If it’s in English you don’t need interpretation.


----------



## Rach001

Hey Hassan, I never called them even I didn’t login for like 10 days. I logged it on 15th nov and it was already updated on 13th to approve. I would suggest don’t check for like a week. Try log in on Friday around 4 pm.


----------



## Kamalkhalil

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi Kamal,
> 
> So far you had a wonderful ride with the Home Affairs. From lodgement to test took only 10 days. That is the quickest I have seen from lodge to test.
> 
> I did my test on 22nd October 2019. The officer assured me that approval won't take long as ONLY Australian police clearance was the remaining task which the officer promised to do online.
> 
> Almost 4 weeks now and no update yet.
> 
> Travel plan:
> 
> This depends on you. I would not have travel considering all this delay in citizenship. I was also planning to go overseas but I àbandoned it altogether as this will buy them more time to drag my application longer. "Once and for all" is my view.
> 
> If you have more pressing issue, then let them know and go. Otherwise wait for the approval.
> For the ceremony contact your council after the approval and ask them any possible arrangement.
> 
> Hassan


thank you for your response

Keep checking online.
According to their website, integrated police check for citizenship takes 15 business days maximum.Hopefully you will hear good news by next week.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Rach001 said:


> Hey Hassan, I never called them even I didn't login for like 10 days. I logged it on 15th nov and it was already updated on 13th to approve. I would suggest don't check for like a week. Try log in on Friday around 4 pm.


Thanks Rach,

I will wait and see.


----------



## ANZ

Hi I am new. Applied for citizenship for my husband on 29th of oct. Hoping for the best. Reading positive posts gives me hope 😊


----------



## RMBNK

I don’t get it, why they need to do police check after the appointment? Didn’t you provide a copy of police check when submitted the application?


----------



## hnphuong

My story of immigration has been finalised today (I think) after the interview. My timelines are as follows:
Eligible: 28 Dec 2018
Submitted: 28 Dec 2018
Invitation letter for appointment: 19 June 2019 but the interview is today 19 Nov 2019
Interview: 19 Nov 2019
Approval: awaiting


----------



## Hassali.abdi

hnphuong said:


> My story of immigration has been finalised today (I think) after the interview. My timelines are as follows:
> Eligible: 28 Dec 2018
> Submitted: 28 Dec 2018
> Invitation letter for appointment: 19 June 2019 but the interview is today 19 Nov 2019
> Interview: 19 Nov 2019
> Approval: awaiting


Congratulations for the test.

Unfortunately not yet over. Approval is another hardle and may or may not take longer. I did the test a month ago. Nothing yet.


----------



## hnphuong

Hassali.abdi said:


> Congratulations for the test.
> 
> Unfortunately not yet over. Approval is another hardle and may or may not take longer. I did the test a month ago. Nothing yet.


I think you are right, the case officer just said to me that the approval letter would come in a few weeks but did not mention any further checks as in some other cases in this thread.
Also, I have just found a potential issues with me if the approval letter wont come soon as I am planning to travel back to my home country to see my kids from 20 Dec to 10 Jan. I totally forgot about this at the interview. For now, probably I will wait for 2-3 weeks and see if I get the letter otherwise I will call and inform them. Would you think this is a good idea.


----------



## JandE

hnphuong said:


> I think you are right, the case officer just said to me that the approval letter would come in a few weeks but did not mention any further checks as in some other cases in this thread.
> Also, I have just found a potential issues with me if the approval letter wont come soon as I am planning to travel back to my home country to see my kids from 20 Dec to 10 Jan. I totally forgot about this at the interview. For now, probably I will wait for 2-3 weeks and see if I get the letter otherwise I will call and inform them. Would you think this is a good idea.


You will probably be back from your old home country before you become an Australian.

A couple of recent examples of timelines after the Test/Interview:

Test/Interview: 03/07/19. Test Approved: 03/09/19. Ceremony and Citizenship: 18/11/19.
Test/Interview: 14/05/19. Test Approved: 16/08/19. Ceremony and Citizenship: 28/11/19.

Going by those examples, it might be April / June before you get Citizenship. But it varies depending on what council area you are in.


----------



## hnphuong

JandE said:


> You will probably be back from your old home country before you become an Australian.
> 
> A couple of recent examples of timelines after the Test/Interview:
> 
> Test/Interview: 03/07/19. Test Approved: 03/09/19. Ceremony and Citizenship: 18/11/19.
> Test/Interview: 14/05/19. Test Approved: 16/08/19. Ceremony and Citizenship: 28/11/19.
> 
> Going by those examples, it might be April / June before you get Citizenship. But it varies depending on what council area you are in.


The issue is that I am not approved yet after the test. Should I simply inform them from now about my travel plan? As far as I understood, the decision (approval) cannot be done if I am outside of AU.


----------



## JandE

hnphuong said:


> The issue is that I am not approved yet after the test. Should I simply inform them from now about my travel plan? As far as I understood, the decision (approval) cannot be done if I am outside of AU.


I haven't seen anything about the test approval being unable to be done while outside Australia.

That could be quite important for some.


----------



## hnphuong

JandE said:


> I haven't seen anything about the test approval being unable to be done while outside Australia.
> 
> That could be quite important for some.


@JandE: I think you are completely right, I call DIBP and the operator said it is just important to be noted so that they would not arrange the ceremony during my travel, rather than that, nothing is important. 
Thanks for you advice as well.
At least it cleared out my mind so that I can book the ticket now. 
I hope to update my approval status soon.


----------



## Djelena7

Hello everyone,
I have been asked to provide further documents/informations for my citizenship approval (I did and passed my test on 12th September) But I left Australia after my test cause I didn’t know I had to be in the country for the approval. They gave me 28 days to answer to their email. Which I did 2 days after. The email was on 4th November, haven’t heard anything since. Do they usually answer or say something within the 28 days? Or it could take longer?
Thanks in advance


----------



## hnphuong

Djelena7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been asked to provide further documents/informations for my citizenship approval (I did and passed my test on 12th September) But I left Australia after my test cause I didn't know I had to be in the country for the approval. They gave me 28 days to answer to their email. Which I did 2 days after. The email was on 4th November, haven't heard anything since. Do they usually answer or say something within the 28 days? Or it could take longer?
> Thanks in advance


Can you tell more what sort of information they asked for?


----------



## hnphuong

hnphuong said:


> My story of immigration has been finalised today (I think) after the interview. My timelines are as follows:
> Eligible: 28 Dec 2018
> Submitted: 28 Dec 2018
> Invitation letter for appointment: 19 June 2019 but the interview is today 19 Nov 2019
> Interview: 19 Nov 2019
> Approval: awaiting


Just to update: I have just got it approved, so same day with the test. I noted that through my Immi account. I assumed a hard copy of the letter might come to my mailbox soon. Is that right?


----------



## Djelena7

As follow
You arrived in Australia on 12/10/2019 after spending approximately 5 months outside of Australia with only 1 return of 3 days on 10/09/2019 departing on 13/09/2019.

Please be advised that a mandatory requirement for the conferral of Australian citizenship is prescribed at paragraph 21(2)(g) of the Australian Citizenship Act 2007 (the Act), which requires that an applicant:

(g) is likely to reside, or to continue to reside, in Australia or to maintain a close and continuing association with Australia if the application were to be approved;

Please provide evidence which demonstrates that you satisfy s21(2)(g) of the Act.

Factors which may demonstrate satisfaction of this criterion may include but are not limited to, the following.
· Australian citizen spouse or de facto partner
· Australian citizen children
· Ongoing involvement in Australia’s economic, cultural, social, business activities
· Extended family in Australia
· Intended return visits to Australia
· Periods of residence in Australia
· Ongoing business, social, economic activities associated with Australia
· Participation in Australian community based activities or organisations
· Employment in Australia
· Ownership of property in Australia
· Evidence of income tax payment in Australia.


----------



## Zysond

Hi I am filling my citizenship application 

could you guys please help me with my query 

my question is

does running a red light ticket fine has to be declared in the traffic offence in the application.i had just one red light ticket since my stay in Australia and I paid it at the same time.the question made me little confuse it says offence that went to court etc.but I never had to go court ,just got a fine letter and I paid them.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Hi Mish and everyone,

It is exactly one month since my test date. Many of us got the approval within weeks after the test date.

The officer told me that she/he was happy with my documents and everything and would be happy to approve as soon as the police checks comes back.

Considering the officer's comments about my application, and the confidence the officer expressed to me, I was not expecting the police clearance could take 4 weeks. 

What do you reckon guys? Should I wait for their action or should I call them or email them?

Please share with me your ideas.

Hassan


----------



## Rach001

Hey Hassan, calling them won’t benefit as they gonna say same thing. Just have patience and don’t log in immiaccount for next few days. I was also stressed and couldn’t even swallow food when I thought about it, so I continued gym, work and trying to distract myself and I didn’t log in for like 10 days. So just focus on yourself and and wait for few days. You may approve soon and may get the Australia Day ceremony. So be positive and keep doing the right stuff.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Rach001 said:


> Hey Hassan, calling them won't benefit as they gonna say same thing. Just have patience and don't log in immiaccount for next few days. I was also stressed and couldn't even swallow food when I thought about it, so I continued gym, work and trying to distract myself and I didn't log in for like 10 days. So just focus on yourself and and wait for few days. You may approve soon and may get the Australia Day ceremony. So be positive and keep doing the right stuff.


Many thanks to you Rach for your honest advice.

It is so painful when you are given a big hope and turns it to be empty one.

I will take your advice and wait for them.


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi Mish and everyone,
> 
> It is exactly one month since my test date. Many of us got the approval within weeks after the test date.
> 
> The officer told me that she/he was happy with my documents and everything and would be happy to approve as soon as the police checks comes back.
> 
> Considering the officer's comments about my application, and the confidence the officer expressed to me, I was not expecting the police clearance could take 4 weeks.
> 
> What do you reckon guys? Should I wait for their action or should I call them or email them?
> 
> Please share with me your ideas.
> 
> Hassan


Calling them won't change anything and they will just tell you to be patient and wait. In all honesty the police clearance takes longer for some than other people. All you can do is wait.

I know of someone whose approval took almost 4 months and they are from a low risk country. There does not seem to be any reason why some take longer than others.


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Many thanks to you Rach for your honest advice.
> 
> It is so painful when you are given a big hope and turns it to be empty one.
> 
> I will take your advice and wait for them.


Based on what you said the officer said nothing has changed. They said it would be approved once the checks came back and it seems they haven't yet so you just need to wait.

My husband was asked about travel within the 6 months after test and we got the impression that approval could take up to 6 months.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> Hassali.abdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to you Rach for your honest advice.
> 
> It is so painful when you are given a big hope and turns it to be empty one.
> 
> I will take your advice and wait for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what you said the officer said nothing has changed. They said it would be approved once the checks came back and it seems they haven't yet so you just need to wait.
> 
> My husband was asked about travel within the 6 months after test and we got the impression that approval could take up to 6 months.
Click to expand...

Hello Mish,

Thanks for the advice. Even the officer also asked me like your husband, if I am travelling within the next 6 months. I replied a big "No".

I am a university student. The fee is bloody expensive as I am not eligible to goverment fee help. That is the only reason I wanted it quickly. But for travel needs, I have my Kenyan passport which I can use for any travel.

We will see what happens. They may approve it for me soon.


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hello Mish,
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Even the officer also asked me like your husband, if I am travelling within the next 6 months. I replied a big "No".
> 
> I am a university student. The fee is bloody expensive as I am not eligible to goverment fee help. That is the only reason I wanted it quickly. But for travel needs, I have my Kenyan passport which I can use for any travel.
> 
> We will see what happens. They may approve it for me soon.


My husband wants to study too and he has been waiting for his citizenship since May 2018. He has been putting on studying until he gets his citizenship.

Even if your approval takes 6 months you will still get citizenship quicker than what it will take my husband.

It will take 21 months by the time he gets his citizenship and he has no passport to travel.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> Hassali.abdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mish,
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Even the officer also asked me like your husband, if I am travelling within the next 6 months. I replied a big "No".
> 
> I am a university student. The fee is bloody expensive as I am not eligible to goverment fee help. That is the only reason I wanted it quickly. But for travel needs, I have my Kenyan passport which I can use for any travel.
> 
> We will see what happens. They may approve it for me soon.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband wants to study too and he has been waiting for his citizenship since May 2018. He has been putting on studying until he gets his citizenship.
> 
> Even if your approval takes 6 months you will still get citizenship quicker than what it will take my husband.
> 
> It will take 21 months by the time he gets his citizenship and he has no passport to travel.
Click to expand...

Yes Mish.

It is very expensive. I did 2 semesters and paid for them. It seems that I will pay again semester 1 2020. I am not expecting to get the citizenship before census date which is around end of Feb or early March 2020. So I have to pay it again. The uni opens Feb 2020.

It is true my case is quicker as from submission to test took only 5.5 months. Plus 6 months will be around 12 months.


----------



## MrStocks80

*University study*



Hassali.abdi said:


> I am a university student. The fee is bloody expensive as I am not eligible to goverment fee help. That is the only reason I wanted it quickly. But for travel needs, I have my Kenyan passport which I can use for any travel.


Hi Hassali,

I was a little confused by your post regarding your university fees. As you have applied for citizenship that means you must be currently on a permanent visa and therefore should only be paying lower domestic fees, not higher international ones.

I know this because I started a B.Com degree in July 2014 just after going on to my 820TR visa. From this time I was paying full international student fees. Once I received my 801PR visa in June 2017, course fees dropped by 45-50% as I was then placed on to domestic (CSP) fees - a nice financial relief as my daughter had just been born two days before!

All that getting citizenship does is allow you to defer payment of your domestic (CSP) course fees and place them into a loan arrangement.

Cheers, Matt


----------



## Hassali.abdi

MrStocks80 said:


> Hassali.abdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a university student. The fee is bloody expensive as I am not eligible to goverment fee help. That is the only reason I wanted it quickly. But for travel needs, I have my Kenyan passport which I can use for any travel.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hassali,
> 
> I was a little confused by your post regarding your university fees. As you have applied for citizenship that means you must be currently on a permanent visa and therefore should only be paying lower domestic fees, not higher international ones.
> 
> I know this because I started a B.Com degree in July 2014 just after going on to my 820TR visa. From this time I was paying full international student fees. Once I received my 801PR visa in June 2017, course fees dropped by 45-50% as I was then placed on to domestic (CSP) fees - a nice financial relief as my daughter had just been born two days before!
> 
> All that getting citizenship does is allow you to defer payment of your domestic (CSP) course fees and place them into a loan arrangement.
> 
> Cheers, Matt
Click to expand...

Hi Matt,

That is correct.

I am on a PR and eligible for CSP. I pay less than the international students. I am kot eligible to defer the fee. Meaning not eligible for the education loan. But still I am not in a position to pay that amount now as I am a family man with 3 kids and I am a fultime student.

Even you know deferring the payment now and paying later is a big support. You will pay it when you get job. I better pay the loan later than paying the domestic fee now.


----------



## CPMaverick

UPDATE! I had an unusually long wait for approval after sitting my test. But it finally came through. So for those not getting 'instant' approval, stay positive!

Date Eligible: 23/08/2019
Date Applied: 23/08/2019
City﻿﻿﻿/Council Area: Melbourne City (VIC)
﻿Online/Paper: Online
Acknowledgement: 23/08/2019
Date of Citizenship Appointment Letter: 31/10/2019
Initial Date of Citizenship Test: 4/3/2020
Rescheduled Citizenship Test: 6/11/2019
Date of Approval: 27/11/2019 (Online)
Approval Letter: TBD
Ceremony scheduled : TBD

﻿Country: USA
Special circumstances: I have made many trips outside Australia (mostly for business) in the last 4 years, and just barely made the requirements for residing in Australia.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

CPMaverick said:


> UPDATE! I had an unusually long wait for approval after sitting my test. But it finally came through. So for those not getting 'instant' approval, stay positive!
> 
> Date Eligible: 23/08/2019
> Date Applied: 23/08/2019
> City﻿﻿﻿/Council Area: Melbourne City (VIC)
> ﻿Online/Paper: Online
> Acknowledgement: 23/08/2019
> Date of Citizenship Appointment Letter: 31/10/2019
> Initial Date of Citizenship Test: 4/3/2020
> Rescheduled Citizenship Test: 6/11/2019
> Date of Approval: 27/11/2019 (Online)
> Approval Letter: TBD
> Ceremony scheduled : TBD
> 
> ﻿Country: USA
> Special circumstances: I have made many trips outside Australia (mostly for business) in the last 4 years, and just barely made the requirements for residing in Australia.


Congratulations!!!

One more step to go for you. Ceremony.

Hassan


----------



## John Clip

When applying for Aust Citizenship do you have to give your Passport of you home country to the Aust Department while your application is being processed ?

Can you travel to your home country during this time ?


----------



## John Clip

I am working out the application date for citizenship.

Regarding a onshore Partner Visa

Entered Aust on a tourist visa, during this time applied for a 820 and bridging issued and activate when the tourist finishes.

After 3 months from entry a bridging visa was activate, then 3 weeks later the 820 issued. Never left Aust during this time until after PR 801 was issued.

Does the 4 years start when entered Aust on the tourist visa, the bridging or the Temp 820 ?

Thanks.


----------



## Kamalkhalil

*Approved*



Kamalkhalil said:


> Hi Hassan
> My experience is similar to yours.
> My timeline
> Eligibility date 20 Oct 2019
> Application submitted on 21 Oct 2019
> Test / interview letter 30 Oct / very quick!!!&#128512;
> Test date 31 Oct 2019/ rescheduled from 2 Dec as I will heading overseas on that day.
> Approval awaiting.
> I asked the officer what to expect, she mentioned police check that she will do it online and then approval letter will be sent.
> I told her about my travel plans on 2nd of Dec, she reassured me it will take less than a month. Now 2 weeks passed.
> Do you advise me to travel for a month if I don't get my approval ?


Update
Approved in immiaccount on Saturday 30/11/2019
Just 2 days before my planned travel 
Taken exactly 40 days from application date to approval, can't believe how quick it was, provided that I'm from one of the highest risk countries.
Hope all the best for Hassan and all of you guys


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Kamalkhalil said:


> Kamalkhalil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hassan
> My experience is similar to yours.
> My timeline
> Eligibility date 20 Oct 2019
> Application submitted on 21 Oct 2019
> Test / interview letter 30 Oct / very quick!!!&#128512;
> Test date 31 Oct 2019/ rescheduled from 2 Dec as I will heading overseas on that day.
> Approval awaiting.
> I asked the officer what to expect, she mentioned police check that she will do it online and then approval letter will be sent.
> I told her about my travel plans on 2nd of Dec, she reassured me it will take less than a month. Now 2 weeks passed.
> Do you advise me to travel for a month if I don't get my approval ?
> 
> 
> 
> Update
> Approved in immiaccount on Saturday 30/11/2019
> Just 2 days before my planned travel
> Taken exactly 40 days from application date to approval, can't believe how quick it was, provided that I'm from one of the highest risk countries.
> Hope all the best for Hassan and all of you guys
Click to expand...

Hi Kamalkhalil,

Congratulations for the wonderful news you shared with us. Finaly you got approved. Happy for you.You can travel now but also let the council or immi know that you are going out so that they don't book a ceremony for you while away.

Your approval gave me a big hope that mine is not far too. Yours 40 days from application date. Mine is 38 days today from test. I hope I will share the news with you in recent future.

Thanks for the best wish for us.

Enjoy your holiday trip.

Cheers,
Hassan

The wait finally worth it.


----------



## JandE

Kamalkhalil said:


> Update
> Approved in immiaccount on Saturday 30/11/2019
> Just 2 days before my planned travel
> Taken exactly 40 days from application date to approval, can't believe how quick it was, provided that I'm from one of the highest risk countries.


You got your test/interview just 11 day's after application?

What location was your test ?

Some locations seem much faster than others.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

JandE said:


> Kamalkhalil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update
> Approved in immiaccount on Saturday 30/11/2019
> Just 2 days before my planned travel
> Taken exactly 40 days from application date to approval, can't believe how quick it was, provided that I'm from one of the highest risk countries.
> 
> 
> 
> You got your test/interview just 11 day's after application?
> 
> What location was your test ?
> 
> Some locations seem much faster than others.
Click to expand...

True. Locations are different.

Imagine Brisbane office. The office with the longest citizenship processing times.


----------



## vinko

To anyone who has gone through a citizenship interview, what questions specifically did you get asked? I am scheduled for an interview in Brisbane.


----------



## CPMaverick

For those of you receiving ceremony invitations, do those show up in the immi account messages, or not? I will be travelling over the Christmas holidays (this has been lodged with immi). If the ceremony letter comes from council and not immi I am worried I'll miss the letter, even if I am back in time for the ceremony, as my apt letterbox tends to get broken into.



vinko said:


> To anyone who has gone through a citizenship interview, what questions specifically did you get asked? I am scheduled for an interview in Brisbane.


My questions were only about my criminal history (or lack of  ). They just wanted me to state that I had no convictions, no drug offences, etc.


----------



## hnphuong

vinko said:


> To anyone who has gone through a citizenship interview, what questions specifically did you get asked? I am scheduled for an interview in Brisbane.


Mine included: 
1. Confirmation of personal identity (just need to show passport, drivign license and original birth certificate)
2. Have you travel oversea since you got PR
3. Have you got anythings with police.
Then the case officer took me to the testing room. I did the test within 5 minutes, when done, they gave me a paper showing I passed, and then I went home.

That's it.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

hnphuong said:


> vinko said:
> 
> 
> 
> To anyone who has gone through a citizenship interview, what questions specifically did you get asked? I am scheduled for an interview in Brisbane.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine included:
> 1. Confirmation of personal identity (just need to show passport, drivign license and original birth certificate)
> 2. Have you travel oversea since you got PR
> 3. Have you got anythings with police.
> Then the case officer took me to the testing room. I did the test within 5 minutes, when done, they gave me a paper showing I passed, and then I went home.
> 
> That's it.
Click to expand...

I w9nder with the letter you were given showing that you have passed. I was given nothing. The officer said you "you can go, that is what we wanted from you today".


----------



## Hassali.abdi

vinko said:


> To anyone who has gone through a citizenship interview, what questions specifically did you get asked? I am scheduled for an interview in Brisbane.


Mine were simple. Identify confirmation only. The only question asked was if I was planning to travel within the next 6 months which I said "No". Then straight to the testroom.


----------



## JandE

I never thought I had an interview for mine in 2011. But reading what people have been asked, I realise that maybe my 'registering at the desk' for the test, was the equivalent of an 'interview '.

My wife will be happier now, for hers next year.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

JandE said:


> I never thought I had an interview for mine in 2011. But reading what people have been asked, I realise that maybe my 'registering at the desk' for the test, was the equivalent of an 'interview '.
> 
> My wife will be happier now, for hers next year.


JandE,

I think there is no what we can call an interview UNLESS someone had a criminal history and they just see if the person declares during interview or not. Otherwise I belief it is Identity confirmation and cross checking your passports, birth certifactes and ither relevant docs.


----------



## mhry

Hi mates how are you.
I am going to apply Australian Citizenship on March 2020 so my Somali Passport expired January 2019 but i have a valid PR so can i apply the citizenship with an expired passport or i have to renew it.
Thank


----------



## JandE

mhry said:


> Hi mates how are you.
> I am going to apply Australian Citizenship on March 2020 so my Somali Passport expired January 2019 but i have a valid PR so can i apply the citizenship with an expired passport or i have to renew it.
> Thank


In 2011, I applied for, and was granted, my Australian citizenship with a passport that had expired in 2007.


----------



## Sriram Pandurangan

Hi, I am just wondering if Birth Certificate is a mandatory document for Citizenship. I do not have one and I am called up for interview next month.


----------



## hnphuong

Sriram Pandurangan said:


> Hi, I am just wondering if Birth Certificate is a mandatory document for Citizenship. I do not have one and I am called up for interview next month.


Yes, it is!


----------



## Sriram Pandurangan

Is there is an alternate for non availability of Birth certificate.


----------



## JandE

Sriram Pandurangan said:


> Hi, I am just wondering if Birth Certificate is a mandatory document for Citizenship. I do not have one and I am called up for interview next month.


What did you use for getting PR?

On the citizenship application page it does have this statement:

_If you cannot give us a birth certificate, provide a family or household registration document or any other collection of documents issued to you prior to your arrival in Australia that collectively confirm your identity from birth_

I would ring them and check though, to make sure you do take the correct information.


----------



## appguy

Hi guys,
I will be eligible to apply for citizenship on mid Jan 2020. I wonder what documents and information I need to provide during the application process. Not much information given on the homeaffairs website.
Any advice?


----------



## Rach001

Hey sriram, if you do not have birth certificate, you can use your school certificates, original year 10 and year 12 with your name and parents name on it. I did the same.


----------



## Rach001

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone has received the ceremony invitation for Australia Day ceremony 2020 in Adelaide or any other city or council.

Thank you


----------



## Mish

Rach001 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has received the ceremony invitation for Australia Day ceremony 2020 in Adelaide or any other city or council.
> 
> Thank you


Yes - my husband got one for Brisbane.


----------



## Naviozz

Good﻿ morning everybody

i have question regarding my citizenship application if somebody could suggest please on it.

﻿ i applied my citizenship application on 7 November 2019. On some stage there was a question in online citizenship application form regarding court conviction . I answer NO. But I got in my mind that in 2010-2011 I applied for MRT( migration review tribunal) which is called AAT no. So my question is is MRT is court conviction. Should I answer YES of this question. Moreover I did not go to court regarding my MRT appeal. I withdraw the case I went back to my home country permanent. I stayed There 3 year then I came back in 2015 in Australia on another visa. Please suggest me what is that and what should I do. Should I inform them or it do﻿esn’t matter . T﻿hanks


----------



## Kamalkhalil

My location is Cairns/ QLD


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Kamalkhalil said:


> My location is Cairns/ QLD


Hi Kamal Khalil,

Hope you are doing well. Any more update eg the ceremony?

I hope you will be in the Australian Day group in Jan 2020


----------



## Rach001

Hey naviozz, don’t worry, my friend had a same issue but MRT is not a court conviction I.e. not a crime at all. So it’s all clear. Just wait for the test email now. Good luck.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Hi friends,

Update on my application.

My citizenship application was approved today. I checked my immi account this morning. It was received. I checked again now and it is approved.

Timeline:
Eligibility date: 03/05/2019
Application date: 03/05/2019.
Test/interview email: 19/10/2019.
Initial test/interview date: 11/12/2019.
Rescheduled to: 22/10/2019. Passed.
Approval date: 12/12/2019. Coincidentaly next day of the initial test date which was 11/12/2019.
Ceremony: The wait continues from here.

From application to test email: 5 months 16 days.
From test date to approval date: 1 month and 20 days.
From application date to approval date: 7 months 9 days.


Thanks to everyone who stood with me in this journey. Especially Mish and Kamalkhalil.

Goodluck for everyone who is waiting for the test/approval/ ceremony.

Cheers,
Hassan


----------



## Naviozz

Rach001 said:


> Hey naviozz, don't worry, my friend had a same issue but MRT is not a court conviction I.e. not a crime at all. So it's all clear. Just wait for the test email now. Good luck.


 thanks Rach001. Your information released my stress.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Guys,

Any idea about a possible ceremony period in Brisbane? 

Many got their applications approved in Brissy and still no fixed date for them.


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any idea about a possible ceremony period in Brisbane?
> 
> Many got their applications approved in Brissy and still no fixed date for them.


My husband's is about 5.5 months after approval. It may have been less if they had a December ceremomy (they have 1 ceremony a month). Brisbane is a long wait for ceremonies at the moment but that may change after they release the backlog on Australia Day. I know someone who had a ceremony in October and there were 650 new citizens!


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> Hassali.abdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Any idea about a possible ceremony period in Brisbane?
> 
> Many got their applications approved in Brissy and still no fixed date for them.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband's is about 5.5 months after approval. It may have been less if they had a December ceremomy (they have 1 ceremony a month). Brisbane is a long wait for ceremonies at the moment but that may change after they release the backlog on Australia Day. I know someone who had a ceremony in October and there were 650 new citizens!
Click to expand...

That is true Mish,

There is a backlog in ceremonies. I know several people who got approved 3 months ago. Not got the ceremony which tells us that alot of people are ahead of them.

University census date is early March. I wish I get the certificate before that date so that I defer the university fees.


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> That is true Mish,
> 
> There is a backlog in ceremonies. I know several people who got approved 3 months ago. Not got the ceremony which tells us that alot of people are ahead of them.
> 
> University census date is early March. I wish I get the certificate before that date so that I defer the university fees.


That must mean that the Australia Day ceremonies are full, as the invite to the ceremony for the Australia Day ceremony went out about 2-3 weeks ago. I got the impression from the letter that the letter went out early because there is no December ceremony.

I have heard that Brisbane City Council is the largest council in Australia. We are on the border of Brisbane City Council and Moreton Bay Regional Council and I was going to contact them at one stage to ask if we could do the ceremony in Moreton Bay however some people on Facebook said that the wait time in Moreton Bay was just as long as Brisbane City Council


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> Hassali.abdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is true Mish,
> 
> There is a backlog in ceremonies. I know several people who got approved 3 months ago. Not got the ceremony which tells us that alot of people are ahead of them.
> 
> University census date is early March. I wish I get the certificate before that date so that I defer the university fees.
> 
> 
> 
> That must mean that the Australia Day ceremonies are full, as the invite to the ceremony for the Australia Day ceremony went out about 2-3 weeks ago. I got the impression from the letter that the letter went out early because there is no December ceremony.
> 
> I have heard that Brisbane City Council is the largest council in Australia. We are on the border of Brisbane City Council and Moreton Bay Regional Council and I was going to contact them at one stage to ask if we could do the ceremony in Moreton Bay however some people on Facebook said that the wait time in Moreton Bay was just as long as Brisbane City Council
Click to expand...

Biggest city council? Good to know that Mish.

No hope in Australian Day then. We looking at Anzac Day if they do conduct citizenship ceremonies.

All will be well anyway as long as we get approved.


----------



## vladica

I have done my test and interview today, all together took less than 8 min 
what a waste of time, going from Melbourne`s suburbs to CBD


----------



## Nobody00

Hey all,

So another update:

Eligible and applied 10/09/19
Test invitation received: 15/10/19
Original test 06/01/19 changed to 30/10/19
Test and approval 30/10/19
Today got ceremony invitation for 05/02/20

Im in Perth. 

Very excited and just in time for my Master's census date


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Nobody00 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So another update:
> 
> Eligible and applied 10/09/19
> Test invitation received: 15/10/19
> Original test 06/01/19 changed to 30/10/19
> Test and approval 30/10/19
> Today got ceremony invitation for 05/02/20
> 
> Im in Perth.
> 
> Very excited and just in time for my Master's census date


Congratulations Nobody.

So far has been a smooth ride for you with HA.

Mine was approved in December. No Ceremony yet. I think Australian Day is full.

Who knows the next possible ceremony period in Brisbane? I am not sure if there is a ceremony in every month or for intervals of months.


----------



## zah17

Hassali.abdi said:


> Nobody00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> So another update:
> 
> Eligible and applied 10/09/19
> Test invitation received: 15/10/19
> Original test 06/01/19 changed to 30/10/19
> Test and approval 30/10/19
> Today got ceremony invitation for 05/02/20
> 
> Im in Perth.
> 
> Very excited and just in time for my Master's census date
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Nobody.
> 
> So far has been a smooth ride for you with HA.
> 
> Mine was approved in December. No Ceremony yet. I think Australian Day is full.
> 
> Who knows the next possible ceremony period in Brisbane? I am not sure if there is a ceremony in every month or for intervals of months.
Click to expand...

i got citizenship approval 14 sep 2019 for thomastown victoria,3074.

i am still waiting for ceremony date.Anyone else from Thomastown waiting?


----------



## mrsmorrow28

Do they do ceremonies regularly? Eg. Once a month or is it only on 'key dates'?


----------



## Duszek

Hassali.abdi said:


> Congratulations Nobody.
> 
> So far has been a smooth ride for you with HA.
> 
> Mine was approved in December. No Ceremony yet. I think Australian Day is full.
> 
> Who knows the next possible ceremony period in Brisbane? I am not sure if there is a ceremony in every month or for intervals of months.


Hi,

I was approved on the 1st November and because I didn't get an invitation for the Australia Day ceremony I called DOHA and the officer lady told me that I am not on the list for the Australia Day Ceremony but the next one which is 8th February. She also said that the letter has been posted on the day I called which was 9th January and to expect to receive it in the next 10 business days.

I am in Brisbane.


----------



## JandE

Duszek said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was approved on the 1st November and because I didn't get an invitation for the Australia Day ceremony I called DOHA and the officer lady told me that I am not on the list for the Australia Day Ceremony but the next one which is 8th February. She also said that the letter has been posted on the day I called which was 9th January and to expect to receive it in the next 10 business days.
> 
> I am in Brisbane.


When and where did you take your test?

My wifes might be in Brisbane, Next month is the application date, so I am wanting to see what is happening locally.


----------



## Duszek

JandE said:


> When and where did you take your test?
> 
> My wifes might be in Brisbane, Next month is the application date, so I am wanting to see what is happening locally.


Test taken on the 1st November 2019 (approved on the same day) at DoHA in Brisbane.


----------



## JandE

Duszek said:


> Test taken on the 1st November 2019 (approved on the same day) at DoHA in Brisbane.


So, test 5 months after application, and Ceremony another 3 months after that. Total 8 months.. Not too bad. Hope we get similar or better, as waiting lists drop.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Duszek said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was approved on the 1st November and because I didn't get an invitation for the Australia Day ceremony I called DOHA and the officer lady told me that I am not on the list for the Australia Day Ceremony but the next one which is 8th February. She also said that the letter has been posted on the day I called which was 9th January and to expect to receive it in the next 10 business days.
> 
> I am in Brisbane.


That is awesome. So there is a ceremony in February in Brisbane.

I thought HA don't give us any information regarding the ceremony days.

Is there a different number you called other than the normal Homeaffairs number?

Congratulation.


----------



## Duszek

Hassali.abdi said:


> Duszek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I was approved on the 1st November and because I didn't get an invitation for the Australia Day ceremony I called DOHA and the officer lady told me that I am not on the list for the Australia Day Ceremony but the next one which is 8th February. She also said that the letter has been posted on the day I called which was 9th January and to expect to receive it in the next 10 business days.
> 
> I am in Brisbane.
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome. So there is a ceremony in February in Brisbane.
> 
> I thought HA don't give us any information regarding the ceremony days.
> 
> Is there a different number you called other than the normal Homeaffairs number?
> 
> Congratulation.
Click to expand...

Just normal DoHA number. Will let you know when I receive the letter!


----------



## Vick1992

Eligible 23 October 2019 
Applied on 23 October 2019 
Test date and interview email received on 12 November 2019 
Done test and interview on 11 December 2019 in Centrelink tweed heads (passed 100%)
From regional NSW , was not able to reschedule my test date as I applied from regional area 
Still waiting for approval from more than a month now . Can anyone tell me why it takes longer to get approved if we do test and interview in Centrelinks ?


----------



## dkagg

Hello Friends

Just joined today.

Eligible to apply in March. Wants to ask do I need to renew passport of my son which is expiring in June 2020.


----------



## JandE

dkagg said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> Just joined today.
> 
> Eligible to apply in March. Wants to ask do I need to renew passport of my son which is expiring in June 2020.


Unless things have changed, you don't need a current passport.

When I did my citizenship, some years ago, my own passport had expired 4 years earlier.
I asked for an expedited Citizenship and passport process at the time, explaining that I didn't have a valid passport.


----------



## Duszek

Hi all. I received my invitation today. 8th Feb - Brisbane.


----------



## s4161441

Duszek said:


> Hi all. I received my invitation today. 8th Feb - Brisbane.


Do you mind to share more timeline info? thanks


----------



## vladica

Sooo it has been approved today
YAY not long wait 5th feb 2016 - 21st Jan 2020 
thanx for support!!!!


----------



## AUSA0000

Vick1992 said:


> Eligible 23 October 2019
> Applied on 23 October 2019
> Test date and interview email received on 12 November 2019
> Done test and interview on 11 December 2019 in Centrelink tweed heads (passed 100%)
> From regional NSW , was not able to reschedule my test date as I applied from regional area
> Still waiting for approval from more than a month now . Can anyone tell me why it takes longer to get approved if we do test and interview in Centrelinks ?


Not sure why this happens, but I'm in the same boat as I also took test at Centrelink office and haven't t received approval after several weeks. My guess is that those taking test at Centrelink generally receive faster invites and all of the necessary checks may not be complete by the time they take test. Then again I have seen applicants applying who took test at a DOHA office, rescheduling their test early, and receiving their approval on the test day just a few months after applying. Safe to say the system is neither consistent nor fair.

Please keep us updated on when you finally receive approval


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Duszek said:


> Hi all. I received my invitation today. 8th Feb - Brisbane.


Congratulations Duszek for the final step.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## hnphuong

Would we receive the invitation letter for the ceremony by email or by post? Thanks


----------



## Vessna56

vladica said:


> Sooo it has been approved today
> YAY not long wait 5th feb 2016 - 21st Jan 2020
> thanx for support!!!!


Congratulations Vladica !!&#128512;&#128077;


----------



## AUSA0000

vladica said:


> Sooo it has been approved today
> YAY not long wait 5th feb 2016 - 21st Jan 2020
> thanx for support!!!!


Congratulations! Out of curiosity, did you receive the approval letter already or did you just see it was approved on your Immi account? Just trying to get an idea of how long it took to be approved from the date of your test to your actual online approval. Thanks


----------



## Vick1992

Hey mate I already got approved on 18th jan now waiting for Ceremony, I tried to convince my local council to put in Australia Day ceremony but they said they can’t do anything now it’s so close and they don’t know when they will be doing next ceremony , I live in really small town


----------



## Vick1992

AUSA0000 said:


> Vick1992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eligible 23 October 2019
> Applied on 23 October 2019
> Test date and interview email received on 12 November 2019
> Done test and interview on 11 December 2019 in Centrelink tweed heads (passed 100%)
> From regional NSW , was not able to reschedule my test date as I applied from regional area
> Still waiting for approval from more than a month now . Can anyone tell me why it takes longer to get approved if we do test and interview in Centrelinks ?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why this happens, but I'm in the same boat as I also took test at Centrelink office and haven't t received approval after several weeks. My guess is that those taking test at Centrelink generally receive faster invites and all of the necessary checks may not be complete by the time they take test. Then again I have seen applicants applying who took test at a DOHA office, rescheduling their test early, and receiving their approval on the test day just a few months after applying. Safe to say the system is neither consistent nor fair.
> 
> Please keep us updated on when you finally receive approval[/
> 
> Hey mate I already got approved on 18th jan now waiting for Ceremony, I tried to convince my local council to put in Australia Day ceremony but they said they can't do anything now it's so close and they don't know when they will be doing next ceremony , I live in really small town
Click to expand...


----------



## Syr

Hi all,
just a quick question regarding the approval letter/email.

Is the approval letter/email something that any applicant should receive after the application status changed through the Immi account to 'approved'? is it mail or email? and how long does it usually take ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vessna56

Hi guys  

Could you help me pls at question 22 regarding National Identity documents.I am not sure what is meant by National Identity?


Thank you in advance


----------



## JandE

Vessna56 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Could you help me pls at question 22 regarding National Identity documents.I am not sure what is meant by National Identity?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Enter the details of any national identity documents issued by a government other than Australia.
This includes any document which was issued by a government for the purpose of identification, such as:

Alien registration number
Birth certificate
Drivers licence
Marriage certificate
National Identity document
Social security card

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h0075.aspx


----------



## Vessna56

JandE said:


> Enter the details of any national identity documents issued by a government other than Australia.
> This includes any document which was issued by a government for the purpose of identification, such as:
> 
> Alien registration number
> Birth certificate
> Drivers licence
> Marriage certificate
> National Identity document
> Social security card
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h0075.aspx


Thank you very much JaneE for the quick reply 
Now it is much clearer to me what they meant.


----------



## mohindnair

Hi Guys,
I have a question.
I had applied for Citizenship on 11th November 2019.
On 24th Jan 2020, I got an email from case Officer to bring additional documents- Overseas PCC in original to appointment.
Does this mean that I will get an appointment in next few months and I have to bring docs in original?
Or, I have to upload docs in system and then only I will get an appointment.
Can someone plz help with information??


----------



## JandE

mohindnair said:


> On 24th Jan 2020, I got an email from case Officer to bring additional documents- Overseas PCC in original to appointment.
> Does this mean that I will get an appointment in next few months and I have to bring docs in original?


Without seeing the exact wording. It sounds like you need to take the original with you when you get your appointment.


----------



## S_I_B

Application date: Sep 2018
Test Date: Sep 2019
Approval Date: Nov 2019
Ceremony Date: Feb 2020
Council: Blacktown NSW

FINALLY !!! 

I was more of a silent observer on this forum but thanks to all for sharing your timelines and experiences! 

GOOD LUCK to all those waiting your time will come soon. !!


----------



## Proudest_Monkey

Now officially a citizen! Good luck to everyone still waiting, it's worth it. 

Full timeline below.

Applied 820 visa: 17 January 2015
Granted 820 visa: 15 February 2016
Applied 801 visa: 17 January 2017
Granted 801 visa: 21 December 2017
Eligible for citizenship: 21 December 2018
Applied for citizenship and acknowledged: 6 January 2019
Interview/test appointment e-mail: 6 May 2019 (appointment originally scheduled for 24 June 2019 but rescheduled)
Interview/Test appointment: 10 May 2019 (Adelaide office; passed test)
Approval for citizenship: 10 September 2019
Citizenship ceremony: 26 January 2020 (District Council of Mount Remarkable, SA)

From United States of America
Applied online
Applied in South Australia


----------



## stiller

Hi all!
couple of quick q's about citizenship application: i just got my 801 approved this week D YAY!), when i did the eligibility check on the immi website it said i am eligible to apply for my citizenship but my mate said this cant be correct coz usually you need to wait a year from getting PR? wondering does anyone know this apply from the 820 grant or the 801 grant for partner visa's? 

for info: 
lawful resident since Feb 2011 
first stage (820) PR granted 16 Nov 2017 
801 granted 25 Jan 2020


----------



## JandE

stiller said:


> Hi all!
> couple of quick q's about citizenship application: i just got my 801 approved this week D YAY!), when i did the eligibility check on the immi website it said i am eligible to apply for my citizenship but my mate said this cant be correct coz usually you need to wait a year from getting PR? wondering does anyone know this apply from the 820 grant or the 801 grant for partner visa's?
> 
> for info:
> lawful resident since Feb 2011
> first stage (820) PR granted 16 Nov 2017
> 801 granted 25 Jan 2020


The 801 is the PR, so your PR was granted on 25 Jan 2020.

The 820 is temporary resident.


----------



## stiller

oh i see, thanks JandE
ok so i guess i gotta wait til 25 jan 2021 to apply


----------



## diplomat

*New Child*

Just a quick question, I have already applied for citizenship in June 2019, we just had our first baby. Do I need to update my application? if I need to which of the forms will I use?

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Dooda

stiller said:


> oh i see, thanks JandE
> ok so i guess i gotta wait til 25 jan 2021 to apply


Correct!

" Lawful residence date
You need to know the date your 'lawful residence' started, that is, you first started living in Australia on a valid visa.
For example, you might have arrived in Australia on 1 June 2012 holding a temporary visa. Then on 4 September 2016, we granted you a permanent visa. So, your lawful residence date is 1 June 2012 and your permanent residence date is 4 September 2016."

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/tools/residence-calculator


----------



## Sidhu28

Hi guys, this is my first ever post I have query about citizenship ceremony
Applied 24 July 19
Test date 16 Oct 19
Approved 16 Oct 19
Ceremony ???
Monash council
Has anyone on same boat?
Thanks


----------



## Sidhu28

Hi syr, home affairs will send u a letter, normally it comes after 1-2 weeks.
Thanks


----------



## CurtOhlsson

Details..
Paid and lodge application 26 july 2019
Got date for test 4 october
Did the test 21 January 2020
Approved 29 January.
Waiting for Ceremony 
Melbourne, Vic


----------



## Drsamra83

Hello everyone! I wanted to know that Can we apply for citizenship outside Australia?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kamalkhalil

Cairns ceremony 
Any one in Cairns awaiting an invitation for ceremony? Please share your approval date.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Hi Guys,

Anyone from Brisbane who received ceremony for March? I did not get invitation yet and just curious to know if there is any ceremony date in March for Brisbane?

There is in February as one of forum member got the invitation already.


Hassan


----------



## pduncan001

Kamalkhalil said:


> Cairns ceremony
> Any one in Cairns awaiting an invitation for ceremony? Please share your approval date.


My partner approved 15th October 2019, no ceremony yet or date


----------



## Kamalkhalil

pduncan001 said:


> Kamalkhalil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cairns ceremony
> Any one in Cairns awaiting an invitation for ceremony? Please share your approval date.
> 
> 
> 
> My partner approved 15th October 2019, no ceremony yet or date
Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply ..
My approval date is 30th November 
So, I will stop daily checking of my mailbox. 
Please let me know when invitation letter received, hopefully soon


----------



## Minaamir

hey.
anubody applied around 7th dec 2019 and gotten a response for test?


----------



## Minaamir

hey
anybody applied around 7th dec 2019 and gotten any response yet?


----------



## mohindnair

Hi Guys,
Just want to tell you that my citizenship application got approved.
Application 11th Nov
Got test date 30th April
Did test Jan 30th
Approved 7th Feb
Waiting for Ceremony
Melbourne, VIC

Looks like now applications getting processed pretty fast


----------



## 12345678

Hi can someone please answer my question..I submitted my citizenship application last december and I made an error as I declared in the siblings part my half sister but back in 2015 when I applied for an immigrant visa I did not put her name in my application..I only put my sisters which is both from my mother and father..is this a huge mistake ?how can I correct this?thanks..


----------



## azimvs

Hi everyone there!
Updates on citizenship dates.
My wife applied for her citizenship

Application online 14 June 2019

Test 3 December 2019

Test rescheduled in 5 February 2020 passed

Approved 9 February 2020

Ceremony ??


----------



## CPMaverick

Any recent ceremonies in Melbourne? 

I was approved 27 Nov but still waiting for my ceremony schedule.


----------



## azimvs

More likely you would get on march


----------



## prachishinde

Hi, I am reading the document list on immi website to apply for citizenship, but a bit confused. Can someone please confirm if the following documents are sufficient to apply, or am I missing anything?
1. Passport
2. Visa grant letter
3. National identity card (India - Aadhar card)
4. Bank statement
5. AFP check
6. Overseas police check


----------



## CurtOhlsson

Im pretty sure you need a Birth Certificate, or some official Indian paperwork where it tells who you are and who your parents are..


----------



## Sidhu28

Hi prachishinde, 

The documents I provided for citizenship application 
1)All indian passports (expired if any and current)
2) Matriculation cert. For date of birth proof if don't have birth certificate 
3)Australian address proof ( driving license or utility bill or curret house lease or bank letter)

4) form 1195 identity declaration 

Indian police check (in some cases didn't ask from me)
And as per I know Immigration do AFP by themselves online and don't thinks need adhar 
card
Thanks
Thanks


----------



## azimvs

In our case they needed marriage certificate as well


----------



## Shanaka

Hi Guys.

Can you travel overseas after you apply for the citizenship? 

Thanks


----------



## hnphuong

Shanaka said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Can you travel overseas after you apply for the citizenship?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, and I did it three times after lodging the application (3 wks each trip). In my case, I received the appointment letter in June while I was oversea, but the appointment was 6 mo later, so no problem


----------



## Shanaka

hnphuong said:


> Yes, and I did it three times after lodging the application (3 wks each trip). In my case, I received the appointment letter in June while I was oversea, but the appointment was 6 mo later, so no problem


Thank you very much for letting me know!


----------



## prachishinde

Sidhu28 said:


> Hi prachishinde,
> 
> The documents I provided for citizenship application
> 1)All indian passports (expired if any and current)
> 2) Matriculation cert. For date of birth proof if don't have birth certificate
> 3)Australian address proof ( driving license or utility bill or curret house lease or bank letter)
> 
> 4) form 1195 identity declaration
> 
> Indian police check (in some cases didn't ask from me)
> And as per I know Immigration do AFP by themselves online and don't thinks need adhar
> card
> Thanks
> Thanks


Is form 1195 mandatory? Its not mentioned on the immi website checklist.
Did you apply recently?
At present, as per the website, it's mentioned you need to provide Police clearance.


----------



## JandE

prachishinde said:


> Is form 1195 mandatory? Its not mentioned on the immi website checklist.
> Did you apply recently?
> At present, as per the website, it's mentioned you need to provide Police clearance.


You may need to supply the overseas one, but not the AFP.

_Australian National Police Check
If you are 16 years of age or over, we will request a check on your behalf from the National Police Checking Service_.

_Overseas Police Check
If you have spent a total of 12 months or more outside Australia since we granted you a permanent visa, you need to give us overseas police certificates from every country, including your home country, where you have spent a total of more than 90 days since you turned 18.
_


----------



## hnphuong

prachishinde said:


> Is form 1195 mandatory? Its not mentioned on the immi website checklist.
> Did you apply recently?
> At present, as per the website, it's mentioned you need to provide Police clearance.


I think Form 1195 used to be compulsory and indicated explictly on their website, but they have changed recently somehow. I just checked for a friend, and also could no longer see this requirement.


----------



## JandE

hnphuong said:


> I think Form 1195 used to be compulsory and indicated explictly on their website, but they have changed recently somehow. I just checked for a friend, and also could no longer see this requirement.


We are just about to start the citizenship application, and under the:
_Step 2 : Prepare your documents : Identity documents : Evidence of identity in the community in: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#HowTo_
it shows:

_Give us a completed identity declaration and a passport-sized photograph. Get them both signed by someone with the correct authority.

Follow our step-by-step advice for completing the declaration and certifying photographs.

*Complete Form 1195 Identity Declaration (281KB PDF) if you apply online. *You will need a separate declaration for each person included in your application._

Can anyone confirm what they did recently ?


----------



## Sidhu28

I applied in July 2018


----------



## hnphuong

JandE said:


> We are just about to start the citizenship application, and under the:
> _Step 2 : Prepare your documents : Identity documents : Evidence of identity in the community in: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#HowTo_
> it shows:
> 
> _Give us a completed identity declaration and a passport-sized photograph. Get them both signed by someone with the correct authority.
> 
> Follow our step-by-step advice for completing the declaration and certifying photographs.
> 
> *Complete Form 1195 Identity Declaration (281KB PDF) if you apply online. *You will need a separate declaration for each person included in your application._
> 
> Can anyone confirm what they did recently ?


I have seen it now. Yes, I did last year, got interview and approved in Nov 2019, now waiting or the ceremony.
- Passport photo: get it signed by an authorised person: I as my friend an Ausie (have known me >=1 yr) to sign in the back, scan and uploaded.
- Form 1195: Print out, and attach the photo on that form, then ask the same friend sign that for you.
That's it.


----------



## JandE

hnphuong said:


> I have seen it now. Yes, I did last year, got interview and approved in Nov 2019, now waiting or the ceremony.
> - Passport photo: get it signed by an authorised person: I as my friend an Ausie (have known me >=1 yr) to sign in the back, scan and uploaded.
> - Form 1195: Print out, and attach the photo on that form, then ask the same friend sign that for you.
> That's it.


Was your friend "_currently working in a profession or occupation listed on pages 1 and 2_" of the form 1195.
We are just trying to work out who to get for that. One option is the original Marriage celebrant. Don't know many people on that list.


----------



## hnphuong

JandE said:


> Was your friend "_currently working in a profession or occupation listed on pages 1 and 2_" of the form 1195.
> We are just trying to work out who to get for that. One option is the original Marriage celebrant. Don't know many people on that list.


Yes, she is my colleage and we both work for Vic state government so qualifies the list.


----------



## Minaamir

i was wondering if the application status in the immiaccount changes from received to something else when they are processing?


----------



## CurtOhlsson

First time mine changed, was when it was approved..
So.. no change until after the citizen test..


----------



## Minaamir

CurtOhlsson said:


> First time mine changed, was when it was approved..
> So.. no change until after the citizen test..


So not even when they invited you for the test? And did they ask for any additional info?


----------



## kris1

Hi, 

What is the average time from citizenship test and interview until approval? If there is such a thing as an average for this...


----------



## CPMaverick

kris1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the average time from citizenship test and interview until approval? If there is such a thing as an average for this...


I don't believe IMMI gives any statistics for this.

Some people are approved within hours after their test. I was approved 26 days after my test.


----------



## CPMaverick

JandE said:


> *Complete Form 1195 Identity Declaration (281KB PDF) if you apply online. *You will need a separate declaration for each person included in your application.
> 
> Can anyone confirm what they did recently ?


I applied in August 2019 and most definitely the form 1195 was required.

It seems to be an important step and the only part that requires a photo, so I doubt it would be eliminated.


----------



## CurtOhlsson

T

""""So not even when they invited you for the test? And did they ask for any additional info?"""

They just asked to see the Original of the documents i had supplied in the application.
I did the application on Paper


----------



## Vessna56

JandE said:


> Was your friend "_currently working in a profession or occupation listed on pages 1 and 2_" of the form 1195.
> We are just trying to work out who to get for that. One option is the original Marriage celebrant. Don't know many people on that list.


Hi JandE 

You can ask some Justice of the peace (number 14) to do your declaration and sign your photos.I've just done it today.


----------



## Vessna56

Hi guys

I am not sure do we need to send to Immi two photos or only one? And, do I need to put my sigh on that photo or only the person who sighed my declaration? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## JandE

Vessna56 said:


> Hi JandE
> 
> You can ask some Justice of the peace (number 14) to do your declaration and sign your photos.I've just done it today.


The form says:
Questions 2 and 3 of this form must be completed, and the photograph endorsed and signed, by a person who:
• is an Australian citizen, and
• has known you for at least one year, and
• is currently working in a profession or occupation listed on pages 1 and 2, 
_(that includes 14: Justice of the peace)_


----------



## CurtOhlsson

One photo, signed by the one that insures that it is You on that photo


----------



## CurtOhlsson

They will take a photo of you when you sit the test..


----------



## sanamvarma

Hey guys,

June 2019 NSW citizenship applicants have started receiving test invites this week. Any applicants of June who received the invite , could you please share the update?


----------



## Kamoira

Minaamir said:


> So not even when they invited you for the test? And did they ask for any additional info?


I've been wondering the same.

I have submitted my application online on the 10th Dec. Till date is just received.

And wondering if there's any other status update before "Approve" or what so ever.


----------



## hnphuong

JandE said:


> The form says:
> Questions 2 and 3 of this form must be completed, and the photograph endorsed and signed, by a person who:
> • is an Australian citizen, and
> • has known you for at least one year, and
> • is currently working in a profession or occupation listed on pages 1 and 2,
> _(that includes 14: Justice of the peace)_


JandE: I found the condition of "has known you for at least one year" is weird too. But I was lucky to have my colleague who satisfies the requirements.


----------



## Vessna56

CurtOhlsson said:


> One photo, signed by the one that insures that it is You on that photo


Thanks CurtOhisson for your help


----------



## kris1

Looking for some advice regarding documents to bring for citizenship appointment.

My birth certificate, which I uploaded for the application, has since accidentally been thrown out/gone missing in a house move. I have a colour copy, but I know I have to bring original documents to the appointment. I am able to apply for a new birth certificate and get it sent to me in time, but I'm just not sure what they would say about that, as it clearly states I have to bring original versions of the docs that I uploaded. Any thoughts? Advice?


----------



## hashimac

kris1 said:


> Looking for some advice regarding documents to bring for citizenship appointment.
> 
> My birth certificate, which I uploaded for the application, has since accidentally been thrown out/gone missing in a house move. I have a colour copy, but I know I have to bring original documents to the appointment. I am able to apply for a new birth certificate and get it sent to me in time, but I'm just not sure what they would say about that, as it clearly states I have to bring original versions of the docs that I uploaded. Any thoughts? Advice?


Myself and my wife had the same issue. We've done the birth certificate request and got a new one and translated it as well (cause the original one was not in English). The interviewer didn't ask for my wife's birth cert but mine did. So it's up to the interviewer I guess.


----------



## CPMaverick

kris1 said:


> Looking for some advice regarding documents to bring for citizenship appointment.
> 
> My birth certificate, which I uploaded for the application, has since accidentally been thrown out/gone missing in a house move. I have a colour copy, but I know I have to bring original documents to the appointment. I am able to apply for a new birth certificate and get it sent to me in time, but I'm just not sure what they would say about that, as it clearly states I have to bring original versions of the docs that I uploaded. Any thoughts? Advice?


If you've lost it, definitely get a replacement. I'd bring the colour copy as well as the replacement to the interview. Not much else you can do but explain the situation to them... I doubt it would be a major problem.


----------



## UsEsHkAu

kris1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the average time from citizenship test and interview until approval? If there is such a thing as an average for this...


Not to be discouraging, but it really seems to be remarkably random, and hugely variable. I just finally got my approval last week,10 months after the test and 'interview' (!) And my application would seem to be one of the most straightforward - yet it seems I am going to end up far down in that bottom 25th percentile in terms of total elapsed time from application to ceremony.


----------



## CurtOhlsson

I applied in july 2019.
Did the test in January 2020.
And was approved 29 jan 2020.
Now waiting for Ceremony


----------



## dmorganti

*1195*

Hi All,

I have filled out the Citizenship application and only pending item is the 1195 form. However finding someone on the list that I actually know for at least a year is a challenge. 
I know a police officer, a nurse and a lawyer but they are all related to my Husband. Is Sister/Brother or Uncle of my Husband valid or would they be considered related by marriage?

Magda


----------



## CPMaverick

**Anyone that has gotten their ceremony invitation**

Did it show up as a message/document on IMMI online? I will be overseas for a bit and hoping to see if I'm up for the next ceremony, but not sure if checking IMMI every day is actually helping me, since the council arranges the ceremony.


----------



## angelo.hedwan

Hi guys, thank you for this topic. it is quiet helpful.
I have my appointment with Immigration at the end of this month.
Could you please advise what is the best study material after the "Our Common Bond" Booklet? For example, a website for MCQs.

Thank you!


----------



## JandE

angelo.hedwan said:


> Hi guys, thank you for this topic. it is quiet helpful.
> I have my appointment with Immigration at the end of this month.
> Could you please advise what is the best study material after the "Our Common Bond" Booklet? For example, a website for MCQs.
> 
> Thank you!


When did you apply? And in which City?


----------



## angelo.hedwan

JandE said:


> When did you apply? And in which City?


May 2019 in Sydney - any idea about the study material?


----------



## CurtOhlsson

All answers to the questions they ask is in there... ( in the booklet ) try some different online quizzes for citizenship test to get to know how different questions are made up , for the same kind of answers..
The test is simple, I read the book twice the day before the test, and scored 100% ..


----------



## CurtOhlsson

Australian citizenship test 2020 App... https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bubblingiso.AustralianCitizenshipTest


----------



## hashimac

CPMaverick said:


> **Anyone that has gotten their ceremony invitation**
> 
> Did it show up as a message/document on IMMI online? I will be overseas for a bit and hoping to see if I'm up for the next ceremony, but not sure if checking IMMI every day is actually helping me, since the council arranges the ceremony.


I'd really like to know that as well. Anyhow, I've heard before the actual mail you will get an email from either council or home affairs two weeks prior.

Hope that'll help.


----------



## angelo.hedwan

thanks Mate


----------



## Sean302

Hi Everyone, i really need some help regarding my citizenship approval letter, as i got approved for my citizenship on 4th Of Fab 2020 just 3 weeks ago in IMMI account but i still haven't received my Physical Paper Approval Letter... ? Checked with post office nothing there... Can anyone share their time frame from Immi account approval till receiving a physical approval letter please... Much appriciated in advance... 

Sean


----------



## hnphuong

Sean302 said:


> Hi Everyone, i really need some help regarding my citizenship approval letter, as i got approved for my citizenship on 4th Of Fab 2020 just 3 weeks ago in IMMI account but i still haven't received my Physical Paper Approval Letter... ? Checked with post office nothing there... Can anyone share their time frame from Immi account approval till receiving a physical approval letter please... Much appriciated in advance...
> 
> Sean


Mine was two weeks.


----------



## appguy

*Citizenship test invitation received*

Hi Everyone,
I've received invitation to sit for citizenship. Very happy about it because once I applied I thought I would need to wait for years similar to the PR. But this time it took about one month.
Can anyone tell me if the applicant passes the test, how long would it take for the applicant to be invited to the citizenship ceremony?
Thanks


----------



## JandE

appguy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I've received invitation to sit for citizenship. Very happy about it because once I applied I thought I would need to wait for years similar to the PR. But this time it took about one month.
> Can anyone tell me if the applicant passes the test, how long would it take for the applicant to be invited to the citizenship ceremony?
> Thanks


It often depends on which council area.

Where did you take the test? And which council area are you in?


----------



## appguy

JandE said:


> It often depends on which council area.
> 
> Where did you take the test? And which council area are you in?


Will take the test in Brisbane, QLD
Council is Logan City, QLD


----------



## CPMaverick

Sean302 said:


> Hi Everyone, i really need some help regarding my citizenship approval letter, as i got approved for my citizenship on 4th Of Fab 2020 just 3 weeks ago in IMMI account but i still haven't received my Physical Paper Approval Letter... ? Checked with post office nothing there... Can anyone share their time frame from Immi account approval till receiving a physical approval letter please... Much appriciated in advance...
> 
> Sean


I received my paper letter 2.5 weeks after approval.

The letter doesn't include any particularly useful information and it is not required for anything, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. if you are approved, that's all that matters.


----------



## CPMaverick

appguy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I've received invitation to sit for citizenship. Very happy about it because once I applied I thought I would need to wait for years similar to the PR. But this time it took about one month.
> Can anyone tell me if the applicant passes the test, how long would it take for the applicant to be invited to the citizenship ceremony?
> Thanks


Approval after the test is usually within 30 days (sometimes hours).

Approval to ceremony timelines are published by IMMI, see the below link "From date of approval to ceremony". The date appears to keep growing, it was that 90% completed this in 4 months, now it is up to 7 months. There appears to be a backlog.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/citizenship-processing-times


----------



## Sean302

Thanks for your reply, i called them last week to ask them where is my letter and they said its just been approved so letter is still in process... i think they will send the letter with the ceremony letter, the only thing which makes me worry is that i only have 12 months to attend the ceremony after online approval... hope they schedule a date with in 12 months...


----------



## CPMaverick

Sean302 said:


> Thanks for your reply, i called them last week to ask them where is my letter and they said its just been approved so letter is still in process... i think they will send the letter with the ceremony letter, the only thing which makes me worry is that i only have 12 months to attend the ceremony after online approval... hope they schedule a date with in 12 months...


They won't send the approval letter with the ceremony letter. The approval letter comes from IMMI while the ceremony letter comes from your council.

Honestly, don't worry about the paper approval letter... it has no real purpose. The approval letter says that you should expect a ceremony letter within the next 6 months.

You should definitely get a ceremony within 12 months, as in my link 90% of people get it done in 7 months.


----------



## Sean302

CPMaverick said:


> Sean302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply, i called them last week to ask them where is my letter and they said its just been approved so letter is still in process... i think they will send the letter with the ceremony letter, the only thing which makes me worry is that i only have 12 months to attend the ceremony after online approval... hope they schedule a date with in 12 months...
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, don't worry about the paper approval letter... it has no real purpose.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate i appriciate that... hope i get my ceremony date soon as my time frame from application to approval was 15 months...

They won't send the approval letter with the ceremony letter.

The approval letter will tell you that you should expect a ceremony letter within the next 6 months.


----------



## BatmanEli

Just wanna share an update of our timeline. We didn’t expect it to be this quick. We’re very thankful to everyone in this forum!

Eligible: 16 Jan 2020
Applied: 20 Jan 2020
Email received for test/interview date: 24 Feb 2020
Initial test date: 15 May 2020
Rescheduled to 02 Mar 2020
Approved: 02 Mar 2020

We still have the ceremony to wait for, but the journey is almost over! Thanks again everyone, specially Mish, Collegegirl, ampk, Maggie, Nick, Mark. Been a silent reader mostly, but this forum helped us a lot. Massive thanks!


----------



## appguy

JandE said:


> JandE





CPMaverick said:


> CPMaverick


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## memedesimo

*Citizenship Application*

Hi everyone e thanks for the attention, next month I will apply for the citizenship, do you have a full list complete about what I need to upload please?

Thanks.


----------



## kris9

BatmanEli said:


> Just wanna share an update of our timeline. We didn't expect it to be this quick. We're very thankful to everyone in this forum!
> 
> Eligible: 16 Jan 2020
> Applied: 20 Jan 2020
> Email received for test/interview date: 24 Feb 2020
> Initial test date: 15 May 2020
> Rescheduled to 02 Mar 2020
> Approved: 02 Mar 2020
> 
> ...


Can you please let us know what Council/City did you apply from? Thanks


----------



## kris9

appguy said:


> Thanks for the reply.


Hi appguy,

May I know what date in Jan did you apply and where is the Test/Interview Location. I'm from Brisbane too and waiting for the Test/Interview email. I've applied in Feb 2020.

Thanks


----------



## CPMaverick

BatmanEli said:


> Just wanna share an update of our timeline. We didn't expect it to be this quick. We're very thankful to everyone in this forum!
> 
> Eligible: 16 Jan 2020
> Applied: 20 Jan 2020
> Email received for test/interview date: 24 Feb 2020
> Initial test date: 15 May 2020
> Rescheduled to 02 Mar 2020
> Approved: 02 Mar 2020
> 
> We still have the ceremony to wait for, but the journey is almost over! Thanks again everyone, specially Mish, Collegegirl, ampk, Maggie, Nick, Mark. Been a silent reader mostly, but this forum helped us a lot. Massive thanks!


Wow, that was really quick, what city / council are you in?

Congrats, it seems that they have gotten a handle on approval timelines, but at the moment ceremony timelines are not keeping pace...


----------



## BatmanEli

CPMaverick said:


> Wow, that was really quick, what city / council are you in?
> 
> Congrats, it seems that they have gotten a handle on approval timelines, but at the moment ceremony timelines are not keeping pace...


Thank you! We were ready to wait for a long time. Was really surprised how quick my wife got a test date. We're in Brisbane City. I heard the ceremony might take a while. Just glad her application got approved so quick.


----------



## BatmanEli

kris9 said:


> Can you please let us know what Council/City did you apply from? Thanks


Brisbane City Council


----------



## kris9

BatmanEli said:


> Brisbane City Council


That's great news mate. Thanks for the update. So, things are moving quickly in here then. I've applied in Feb. So, hopefully its just few more days for the invite if they keep up the same pace. May I know what documents did they ask her to show.


----------



## BatmanEli

kris9 said:


> That's great news mate. Thanks for the update. So, things are moving quickly in here then. I've applied in Feb. So, hopefully its just few more days for the invite if they keep up the same pace. May I know what documents did they ask her to show.


Yeah it seems like as of the moment, they're moving fairly quick here. Hopefully you get your appointment soon! They asked for her birth certificate, driver's license, passport and marriage certificate for her name change.


----------



## Aushelp

Congratulations everyone whose had their application approved. Just a question, my partner and i are filling out his form, he's been a PR since 2011, finally applying for citizenship. We're not applying online though. Difficulty in the siblings questions, should we write down all siblings birthdays? (It asked alive & or deceased) Or can we leave it blank? He's had siblings who passed.


----------



## kris9

BatmanEli said:


> Yeah it seems like as of the moment, they're moving fairly quick here. Hopefully you get your appointment soon! They asked for her birth certificate, driver's license, passport and marriage certificate for her name change.


Oh great. Regarding her name change, was the marriage certificate in her old name or the new name? My wife is having the same situation but her marriage certificate does contain the old name. But, we did had Affidavit of Name Change though. Not sure if that would suffice.


----------



## BatmanEli

kris9 said:


> Oh great. Regarding her name change, was the marriage certificate in her old name or the new name? My wife is having the same situation but her marriage certificate does contain the old name. But, we did had Affidavit of Name Change though. Not sure if that would suffice.


The marriage certificate has her maiden name. It was the only thing she provided for proof of name change. With her driver's license, it's her married name. As long as you provide evidence of name change I think you should be good.


----------



## JandE

kris9 said:


> Oh great. Regarding her name change, was the marriage certificate in her old name or the new name? My wife is having the same situation but her marriage certificate does contain the old name. But, we did had Affidavit of Name Change though. Not sure if that would suffice.


All marriage certificates, that I have seen, have the spouses maiden name, not the married name.

The marriage certificate would have the partners surname, and, assuming that is the new married name, that is normally sufficient for a name change.


----------



## kris9

Thank you BatmanEli & JandE. That answers my queries.


----------



## kris9

VIC has picked up Feb '20 applicants. Someone who applied on 9th Feb '20 has got the Test Invitation.


----------



## hashimac

Just wanted to update you guys. Received invitation to ceremony two days ago by email. It's happening in 22 April in Blacktown council. Although our local council is Hornsby but they advised due to backlog they created a special day in Blacktown council to do the ceremony. 

I've applied for citizenship with my wife in 23 Aug 2018, done the test 3 Sep 2019 and approved on 10 Jan 2020. Haven't received the actual letter for ceremony but got the email and there is the same message in Immi Account.


----------



## azimvs

Becarefull of corona virus


----------



## CPMaverick

hashimac said:


> Just wanted to update you guys. Received invitation to ceremony two days ago by email.
> 
> I've applied for citizenship with my wife in 23 Aug 2018, done the test 3 Sep 2019 and approved on 10 Jan 2020. Haven't received the actual letter for ceremony but got the email and there is the same message in Immi Account.


Thank you very much for your post. It's nice to know that you received both an email and a IMMI message.

I'm glad you got a ceremony so quickly. I was approved Nov 2019 but still waiting and the next date in my council is May 6th.


----------



## danny18

I was also approved in Nov (whittlesea council) but no ceremony invitation yet, still wainting!


----------



## Basheer

Citizenships apply:- 22/07/2019
Invitation letter Date:- 12/03/2020
Intervew/Test:- 21/05/2020
Approval:- TBA 
Ceremony:- TBA

Good luck everyone


----------



## Delta

Applied citizenship- 12/June/2019
Test invitation-16/February/2020
Test date & interview-18/March/2020

Now!! my wife application approved 18/march/2020 same day.
But mine with my kid status still received.

I thought lets share it. And will see how long it takes to mine.

Anyone has any idea what do they check in main time and gives you approvel.. 

Or they check everything before the test???


----------



## Princess!

Applied: 4 June 2019
Test invite: 17 Feb 2020
Test date: 13 Mar 2020
Approval: 13 Mar 2020
Ceremony: TBA
Applied to citizenship after whole skilled migration scheme


----------



## hashimac

I just got an email from home affairs. They've cancelled our ceremony until further notice . I guess cause of the corona spreading. I hope they'll introduce a virtual pledge so we can get our certificate. Despite the fact that we're no longer be able to travel in this situation.


----------



## CurtOhlsson

Any news about ceremonies?


----------



## Kamoira

*Update*

Hey guys, 
So here's my timelines

Citizenship application date : 10th Dec 2019
Interview/Test Date received date : 13th Mar 2020
Interview/Test Date : 18th May 2020

Now with this COVID-19 locked down etc.. not sure what'll be happening to my test date..

Also a question for you guys please. I had to redo my translation of my documents as the ones that I had attached originally to the application were done from my local country. I now have the these translated by NAATI certified translator. Should I be attaching them to the application now or ok to just take them with me when i go for the interview?

Ta,
K.


----------



## Mish

Kamoira said:


> Hey guys,
> So here's my timelines
> 
> Citizenship application date : 10th Dec 2019
> Interview/Test Date received date : 13th Mar 2020
> Interview/Test Date : 18th May 2020
> 
> Now with this COVID-19 locked down etc.. not sure what'll be happening to my test date..
> 
> Also a question for you guys please. I had to redo my translation of my documents as the ones that I had attached originally to the application were done from my local country. I now have the these translated by NAATI certified translator. Should I be attaching them to the application now or ok to just take them with me when i go for the interview?
> 
> Ta,
> K.


I have seen on Facebook that someone that had their test scheduled for the end of March got an email/SMS from Home Affairs saying that it is now rescheduled until August 2020. As your is scheduled for May but they are waiting to see how things go before they contact you to reschedule it ... who knows.

My husband provided us translation that was done overseas and there was no issue at all.

I would attach it to the online application.


----------



## kris1

Kamoira said:


> Hey guys,
> So here's my timelines
> 
> Citizenship application date : 10th Dec 2019
> Interview/Test Date received date : 13th Mar 2020
> Interview/Test Date : 18th May 2020
> 
> Now with this COVID-19 locked down etc.. not sure what'll be happening to my test date..
> 
> Also a question for you guys please. I had to redo my translation of my documents as the ones that I had attached originally to the application were done from my local country. I now have the these translated by NAATI certified translator. Should I be attaching them to the application now or ok to just take them with me when i go for the interview?
> 
> Ta,
> K.


My original test and interview date was scheduled for April, but last week I received an sms saying that due to coronavirus, my test date has been changed to August 21st 2020.

Apparently, this does not affect the total time frame on the citizenship process. I was told this over the phone by Home Affairs. I find this odd, as I know people have received their approval within days after the test and interview, and then had their ceremony a few months later. Going by this, I would have maybe had my ceremony by August or even earlier, but maybe I was dreaming...


----------



## buttersnips

I'll be applying for my Citizenship on the day of eligibility in early June, however I'm concerned now that the waiting and processing time will grow exponentially due to the Corona virus. If they're cancelling both the tests and ceremonies, won't this cause a clog in the system? As far as I'm aware, you can expect to wait around a year from applying to getting your citizenship, give or take... Will this likely see people waiting 2-3 years now?

edit: Just checked and it's apparently 21-24 months now, what was the estimated processing time in recent months?


----------



## Kamoira

kris1 said:


> My original test and interview date was scheduled for April, but last week I received an sms saying that due to coronavirus, my test date has been changed to August 21st 2020.
> 
> Apparently, this does not affect the total time frame on the citizenship process. I was told this over the phone by Home Affairs. I find this odd, as I know people have received their approval within days after the test and interview, and then had their ceremony a few months later. Going by this, I would have maybe had my ceremony by August or even earlier, but maybe I was dreaming...


Thank you for the info.. Let's just wait and see i suppose


----------



## JandE

kris1 said:


> Apparently, this does not affect the total time frame on the citizenship process. I was told this over the phone by Home Affairs.


A lot of the 'over the phone' from Home Affairs can be contradictory. They also can't control how long local councils take to do the ceremonies

Everything will probably be 'on hold' for as long as it takes now.


----------



## A.Alajmi

*Citizenship Ceremony Waiver Petition*

For everyone waiting for Citizenship Ceremony invitation or have had Citizenship Ceremony postponed. Please consider signing this petition requesting DOHA to temporarily waive Citizenship Ceremony for approved applicants.

Head to change.org and type Waive Citizenship Ceremonies for Approved Applicants. I can't post a URL link - if someone is an active member - please share the link so people can easily access the petition.

NZ already waived the citizenship ceremony requirement for all approved applications.

While it would be great to attend the ceremony, at this rate we are looking at potentially waiting for months.


----------



## s4161441

A.Alajmi said:


> For everyone waiting for Citizenship Ceremony invitation or have had Citizenship Ceremony postponed. Please consider signing this petition requesting DOHA to temporarily waive Citizenship Ceremony for approved applicants.
> 
> Head to change.org and type Waive Citizenship Ceremonies for Approved Applicants. I can't post a URL link - if someone is an active member - please share the link so people can easily access the petition.
> 
> NZ already waived the citizenship ceremony requirement for all approved applications.
> 
> While it would be great to attend the ceremony, at this rate we are looking at potentially waiting for months.


https://www.change.org/p/australian...m_medium=copylink&utm_campaign=share_petition


----------



## sexygrill

Hi all

I did the test on the 9 March still haven't received the confirmation letter of approval.

Is anyone in the same situation?

Best Regards

PR 24Oct2015
Citizenship application 28Oct2019
Citizenship appointment letter 04Mar2020 (date original appointment 27May2020)
Citizenship test 09Mar2020 (changed the date)


----------



## Mish

sexygrill said:


> Hi all
> 
> I did the test on the 9 March still haven't received the confirmation letter of approval.
> 
> Is anyone in the same situation?
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> PR 24Oct2015
> Citizenship application 28Oct2019
> Citizenship appointment letter 04Mar2020 (date original appointment 27May2020)
> Citizenship test 09Mar2020 (changed the date)


The approval can anywhere from same day to months and sometimes even over a year. It will eventually come.


----------



## buttersnips

I'll be applying for my Citizenship on the day of eligibility in early June, however I'm concerned now that the waiting and processing time will grow exponentially due to the Corona virus. If they're cancelling both the tests and ceremonies, won't this cause a clog in the system? As far as I'm aware, you can expect to wait around a year from applying to getting your citizenship, give or take... Will this likely see people waiting 2-3 years now?

edit: Just checked and it's apparently 21-24 months now, what was the estimated processing time in recent months?


----------



## JandE

buttersnips said:


> I'll be applying for my Citizenship on the day of eligibility in early June, however I'm concerned now that the waiting and processing time will grow exponentially due to the Corona virus. If they're cancelling both the tests and ceremonies, won't this cause a clog in the system? As far as I'm aware, you can expect to wait around a year from applying to getting your citizenship, give or take... Will this likely see people waiting 2-3 years now?
> 
> edit: Just checked and it's apparently 21-24 months now, what was the estimated processing time in recent months?


I am guessing there will be bad delays. 
I assume no tests for a while, so almost certainly a longer delay for that, followed by a larger queue for council ceremonies.
My wife has just applied (February), but now we have to just wait again.

Official Australian Citizenship Processing Times
From date of application to ceremony

In December 2019, 75% were processed in 21 months or less, and 10% took over 24 months.
In July 2019, 75% were processed in 20 months or less, and 10% took over 24 months.
In May 2019, 75% were done within 16 months and 10% took over 20 months.
These figures relate to Citizenship by conferral.

Some recent actuals:

Applied in Oct 2017 with Ceremony in Nov 2019 after 24.4 months.
Applied in Jan 2018 with Ceremony in Nov 2019 after 21.7 months.
Applied in Aug 2018 with Ceremony in Nov 2019 after 15 months.
Applied in Oct 2018 with Ceremony in Jan 2020 after 15.4 months.
Applied in May 2018 with Ceremony in Jan 2020 after 20.5 months.
Applied in Sep 2019 with Ceremony in Feb 2020 after 4.9 months.
Applied in Jun 2019 with Ceremony in Feb 2020 after 7.4 months.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Online Citizenship ceremonies until the zombies are defeated.

No tests or interviews before then though. So yay if you have been approved, boo if you are about to apply.

https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...ent-on-australian-citizenship-processing.aspx


----------



## JandE

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Online Citizenship ceremonies until the zombies are defeated.
> 
> No tests or interviews before then though. So yay if you have been approved, boo if you are about to apply.


There are currently 85,000 people awaiting a ceremony.
They hope to do up to 750 video ceremonies per day. 
That could clear the current backlog in 4 months...

I wonder if they could do the tests by video on line next..


----------



## Mania

JandE said:


> There are currently 85,000 people awaiting a ceremony.
> They hope to do up to 750 video ceremonies per day.
> That could clear the current backlog in 4 months...
> 
> I wonder if they could do the tests by video on line next..


Should make it a permanent option going forward.


----------



## Tadpole

Been a silent observer ,Thank you to all for sharing it has brought me peace in understanding what is going on and possible time lines , I had a 3.5 year wait for permanent residency from 2008 due to backlog , I was not looking forward to the same frustrations.

Applied in Brisbane , conferral application
eligible 14 Jan 2019
Submitted 14 Dec 2019
Test / interview initially scheduled for 6/4/2020
Rescheduled to 11/2/2020 passed test/interview
Approved online 25/3/20 , approval letter followed a week later,

Suspect delay in approval is due to them checking my police record as I had numerous drink driving offences in my uni days , but I noted them on my application. Probably when there is an additional element to your application observed during interview ,you are put into a more in depth review queue. Hence no instant approval.

Now Awaiting ceremony , hoping for virtual process


Whole process 3 months in total , Good luck to all.


----------



## JandE

Tadpole said:


> Been a silent observer ,Thank you to all for sharing it has brought me peace in understanding what is going on and possible time lines , I had a 3.5 year wait for permanent residency from 2008 due to backlog , I was not looking forward to the same frustrations.
> 
> Applied in Brisbane , conferral application
> eligible 14 Jan 2019
> Submitted 14 Dec 2019
> Test / interview initially scheduled for 6/4/2020
> Rescheduled to 11/2/2020 passed test/interview
> Approved online 25/3/20 , approval letter followed a week later,
> 
> Suspect delay in approval is due to them checking my police record as I had numerous drink driving offences in my uni days , but I noted them on my application. Probably when there is an additional element to your application observed during interview ,you are put into a more in depth review queue. Hence no instant approval.
> 
> Now Awaiting ceremony , hoping for virtual process
> 
> Whole process 3 months in total , Good luck to all.


Congratulations.

I was about to say that gives us hope, my wife applied in February, (also Brisbane) but, then I remembered we have to wait for the test, which will no doubt be delayed until the virus situation is over.

I guess that leaves their staff time to work on finalising video ceremonies, for those who already passed the test.


----------



## Tadpole

JandE said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I was about to say that gives us hope, my wife applied in February, (also Brisbane) but, then I remembered we have to wait for the test, which will no doubt be delayed until the virus situation is over.
> 
> I guess that leaves their staff time to work on finalising video ceremonies, for those who already passed the test.


Brisbane has been moving pretty quickly , the minister has put out a statement not sure if you read it , i am sure if we all behave we will see social distancing restrictions been lifted pretty soon and resources been reallocated to tests and interviews. Takes some patience you guys will be fine ,google the below

minister.homeaffairs.gov.au/davidcoleman/Pages/statement-on-australian-citizenship-processing.aspx[/url]


----------



## Mish

Tadpole said:


> Brisbane has been moving pretty quickly , the minister has put out a statement not sure if you read it , i am sure if we all behave we will see social distancing restrictions been lifted pretty soon and resources been reallocated to tests and interviews. Takes some patience you guys will be fine ,google the below
> 
> minister.homeaffairs.gov.au/davidcoleman/Pages/statement-on-australian-citizenship-processing.aspx[/url]


I read today that the PM has said that the social distancing restrictions won't be lifted anytime soon, but we shall see. Let's see how well behaved people are over the Easter long weekend. They don't want to cancel them too soon and risk the cases increase. I have read an article that suggested that they may not be lifted until 4 weeks after the last case, who really knows what will happen...

I heard of someone who was waiting for a test today got an email from immigration saying that the test has put on hold until further notice (that was with a new test date of August, the original one was late March which had gotten cancelled about 1 or 2 weeks ago I think).


----------



## gmurtaza

There is a new thread for members who applied in 2020. Please enter your details on the following thread 
https://www.australiaforum.com/showthread.php?t=291985


----------



## gmurtaza

Is citizenship processing stopped due to corona virus? Any news or update regarding this?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

gmurtaza said:


> Is citizenship processing stopped due to corona virus? Any news or update regarding this?


It stopped. I have watched the Immigration minister Alan Tudge Interview and he said it was halted due to the virus. No test no processing


----------



## JandE

gmurtaza said:


> Is citizenship processing stopped due to corona virus? Any news or update regarding this?


For the 85,000 who have taken the test, and passed: 
_The Government will hold online citizenship ceremonies via secure video link, to enable people to continue to become Australian citizens during the coronavirus crisis._

Applications for Australian citizenship are still able to be accepted during this period, though citizenship interviews and testing have been put on hold.

Additional resources will be deployed to conduct testing and interviews as soon as social distancing measures to prevent the spread of COVID-19 ease.

https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...ent-on-australian-citizenship-processing.aspx


----------



## Makoto

*Newbie here needs help*

Hi everyone 
Hope you guys can help and guide me through this process 
I do undertand that it request a proof of my first enter to autralia but I lost that passport when I was here. I do have current passport and but it doesn't have the first step when I arrive in Australia? Can I request the department travel history if I can provide the lost passport number or any alternative document I can use ? 
Many Thanks


----------



## A.Alajmi

Makoto said:


> Hi everyone
> Hope you guys can help and guide me through this process
> I do undertand that it request a proof of my first enter to autralia but I lost that passport when I was here. I do have current passport and but it doesn't have the first step when I arrive in Australia? Can I request the department travel history if I can provide the lost passport number or any alternative document I can use ?
> Many Thanks


You could try your travel itinerary OR e-ticket. If you used your frequent flyer back them, they may still keep records.

If you don't have the above, just explain your situation to them. They will be able to guide you with alternatives or possibly waive this request.


----------



## Makoto

A.Alajmi said:


> You could try your travel itinerary OR e-ticket. If you used your frequent flyer back them, they may still keep records.
> 
> If you don't have the above, just explain your situation to them. They will be able to guide you with alternatives or possibly waive this request.


Thank you vey much


----------



## Makoto

*additional information*

Hi everyone

Do i need to attache my parent and sibling passport or any kind of paper to support my application since they asked question about it ?
on the website didn't mention that they need it but thought extra paper might help ?

Many thanks


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Makoto said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Do i need to attache my parent and sibling passport or any kind of paper to support my application since they asked question about it ?
> on the website didn't mention that they need it but thought extra paper might help ?
> 
> Many thanks


I did not include any documents from my parents or siblings and it was approved.

Hassan


----------



## CurtOhlsson

Quote Makoto ;
...........Hi everyone
Hope you guys can help and guide me through this process
I do undertand that it request a proof of my first enter to autralia but I lost that passport when I was here. I do have current passport and but it doesn't have the first step when I arrive in Australia? Can I request the department travel history if I can provide the lost passport number or any alternative document I can use ?
Many Thanks........
_____________

I later realized that when i put my first arrival in the application... it was off with about 5 years...
🙄
But they never asked me about that..
My application was approved with no additional questions..


----------



## Makoto

CurtOhlsson said:


> Quote Makoto ;
> ...........Hi everyone
> Hope you guys can help and guide me through this process
> I do undertand that it request a proof of my first enter to autralia but I lost that passport when I was here. I do have current passport and but it doesn't have the first step when I arrive in Australia? Can I request the department travel history if I can provide the lost passport number or any alternative document I can use ?
> Many Thanks........
> _____________
> 
> I later realized that when i put my first arrival in the application... it was off with about 5 years...
> &#128580;
> But they never asked me about that..
> My application was approved with no additional questions..


But at least they have first stamp that first time you arrived right 
i don't have the old passport with stamp but i do have a copy of first page of old passport .Hope that work


----------



## Makoto

*help please*

1.When they ask evidence of first arrival of Australia does it mean the first ever time i arrived here or the first arrival to live in Australia because first ever time i came to Australia for 2 weeks and then i came back here after 5 years to live.Does it mean the later one ?


----------



## CurtOhlsson

I didn't have a clue what they really asked for regarding to first time arriving in australia..
I just put down all times I 
( from memory) had arrived to australia..
I don't have any of my old Passports..
Applied in July 2019 got approved in january 2020.
Waiting for ceremony , at the moment..


----------



## Kangaroo1421

Hi
Which council does fastest process


----------



## CurtOhlsson

What kind of process?


----------



## Kangaroo1421

Citizenship application to ceremony


----------



## Kangaroo1421

Which council conducts more ceremonies in a Yr


----------



## Mish

Kangaroo1421 said:


> Hi
> Which council does fastest process


It doesn't matter unless you are planning to move. When you apply you pick your local council.


----------



## Auspak

Hey Guys,
Hope everyone is doing well. I have 801 visa & applying citizenship next month, My question is can I travel overseas before test,Interview after applying citizenship?
Thank you


----------



## CurtOhlsson

Makoto said:


> CurtOhlsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote Makoto ;
> ...........Hi everyone
> Hope you guys can help and guide me through this process
> I do undertand that it request a proof of my first enter to autralia but I lost that passport when I was here. I do have current passport and but it doesn't have the first step when I arrive in Australia? Can I request the department travel history if I can provide the lost passport number or any alternative document I can use ?
> Many Thanks........
> _____________
> 
> I later realized that when i put my first arrival in the application... it was off with about 5 years...
> &#128580;
> But they never asked me about that..
> My application was approved with no additional questions..
> 
> 
> 
> But at least they have first stamp that first time you arrived right
> i don't have the old passport with stamp but i do have a copy of first page of old passport .Hope that work
Click to expand...

I don't think they have any record of my first arrival on a turist visa 1990..
Back then , all was very casual...
I didn't even fill out my arrival card properly..


----------



## Ejona

Good afternoon folks,

A question from me.

I am a citizen of Canada by naturalization and also a citizen of an Eastern European country (by birth). I am now an Australian PR, eligible to apply for citizenship in a few months. 

Will I be eligible to apply for Australian citizenship if I am a citizen of two other countries already? I don't even have a passport from my birth country, its been long expired and lost, but I think I am still considered a citizen there. Am I allowed to have three citizenships, or how does this work?


----------



## ravikiran.7070

*Australian Citizenship Question*

Hi All,

I am applying for my citizenship under a council now. However I might be moving out in 6 months to a new property in a suburb which is under a different council and the waiting time in that council is super high for citizenship!

I wanted to understand the process. Which council will confer the citizenship to me? Is it the one I applied initially or the one I would be living in (different to the one I applied to)

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## polo

ravikiran.7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for my citizenship under a council now. However I might be moving out in 6 months to a new property in a suburb which is under a different council and the waiting time in that council is super high for citizenship!
> 
> I wanted to understand the process. Which council will confer the citizenship to me? Is it the one I applied initially or the one I would be living in (different to the one I applied to)
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks.


These days everything is flipped on its head so you never know for sure however in olden days, your council to organise ceremony would be at the time when your app is approved you are awaiting ceremony invite.
This will however change again should you move houses again until the time you've made the pledge.


----------



## ravikiran.7070

*Citizenship Documents Clarification*

Hi All,

I will be applying for my citizenship application soon.

Had 2 queries. Would be good if someone can assist?

1) My birth certificate is available online. Is it fine to use this for the citizenship and show a hard copy of that during the interview or should I produce the original one which was issued when I was born? 
Note : The contents are the same and are in English. The online one looks more cleaner.

2) Do I need to produce an overseas Police certificate? I am from India and I have been in Australia since 2016 and I haven't spent a total of more than 90 days outside Australia since 2016 nor I have spent 12 months outside Australia since 2016.

Any assistance would be of great help.

Regards
Ravi


----------



## polo

ravikiran.7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be applying for my citizenship application soon.
> 
> Had 2 queries. Would be good if someone can assist?
> 
> 1) My birth certificate is available online. Is it fine to use this for the citizenship and show a hard copy of that during the interview or should I produce the original one which was issued when I was born?
> Note : The contents are the same and are in English. The online one looks more cleaner.
> 
> 2) Do I need to produce an overseas Police certificate? I am from India and I have been in Australia since 2016 and I haven't spent a total of more than 90 days outside Australia since 2016 nor I have spent 12 months outside Australia since 2016.
> 
> Any assistance would be of great help.
> 
> Regards
> Ravi


I'd suggest submit cleaner and online version. At the time of test, take original one.

I dont think you need to submit PCC. Your history sound similar to mine, I never had to submit mine but ultimately it comes down to individual case officer. I wouldnt worry about it to begin with.

Good luck - its going to be very draining and lengthy process. Patience is the key!


----------



## CurtOhlsson

I found this on SBS
.
More than 15,000 have received their Australian citizenship via online ceremonies during the COVID-19 pandemic but hundreds of thousands hoping to become citizens will have to wait almost two years as tests and interviews have been put on hold.

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...p-by-56-per-cent-but-waiting-period-shoots-up


----------



## JandE

CurtOhlsson said:


> I found this on SBS
> .
> More than 15,000 have received their Australian citizenship via online ceremonies during the COVID-19 pandemic but hundreds of thousands hoping to become citizens will have to wait almost two years as tests and interviews have been put on hold.
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...p-by-56-per-cent-but-waiting-period-shoots-up


The SBS Hindi report, saying _hundreds of thousands will have to wait_, but they also say there are 117,958 applicants still in the queue for citizenship. So, over one hundred thousand. _Hundreds of thousands_ does sound a lot higher.

Between 1 July 2019 and 15 May 2020, 170,819 people have been conferred Australian citizenship.
This number was about 110,000 in the same period during 2018-19.

At 21 April 2020, 170 online ceremonies had been conducted.
At 20 May 2020 that number of online ceremonies had risen to over 15,000.
An increase of about 15,000 in 31 days, or about 500 per day.
In 2018-19 it was about 300 per day on average.

This new system, if they keep it going, will clear the backlog faster.

Hopefully they find a way to get the interviews and tests going again soon.

Depending how it is done, it may not be as bad as it could be.


----------



## CPMaverick

JandE said:


> At 21 April 2020, 170 online ceremonies had been conducted.
> At 20 May 2020 that number of online ceremonies had risen to over 15,000.
> An increase of about 15,000 in 31 days, or about 500 per day.
> In 2018-19 it was about 300 per day on average.


Another data point. On May 12th, according to Dept of HA Facebook, over 7900 online ceremonies had been conducted.

So to achieve 15,000 by May 20th that is an increase of about 7000 in 6 business days, which would be 1167 per business day. Of course maybe the Facebook post data was a few days old, but even if you add 2 days to that period that is still 875 per business day.

Very encouraging and this is in-line with the SBS article that says they have exceeded the 750/day target.

Now please pick me


----------



## CurtOhlsson

Not alot of news about online ceremonies...
Was hoping it would be bang, bang, bang..
But it seems to be a slow process..


----------



## Vessna56

Hi guys 

I would be very grateful if you could help me with the question 40 Consent (page 25) -Citizenship Form.That question relates to the police check and there is a place for signature. I don't know if I should sign or not?

Thank you in advance


----------



## polo

CurtOhlsson said:


> Not alot of news about online ceremonies...
> Was hoping it would be bang, bang, bang..
> But it seems to be a slow process..


25,000 ceremonies held to date. Just a matter of when now


----------



## polo

Vessna56 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I would be very grateful if you could help me with the question 40 Consent (page 25) -Citizenship Form.That question relates to the police check and there is a place for signature. I don't know if I should sign or not?
> 
> Thank you in advance


What are the form details?


----------



## Vessna56

Thank you polo for your effort 

I could not take a picture of that text but I can send the PDF link.If you do not mind to go there and see that question 40 -page 25.
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1300t.pdf

Thank you in advance


----------



## polo

Vessna56 said:


> Thank you polo for your effort
> 
> I could not take a picture of that text but I can send the PDF link.If you do not mind to go there and see that question 40 -page 25.
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1300t.pdf
> 
> Thank you in advance


If you are an applicant - yes, signature is required. Just use Adobe Reader and paste your electronic signature and you should be fine. I just ran a keyword search on "wet" and nothing came up so electronic should be fine.


----------



## Vessna56

Thank you polo for your help.I use the paper form.And I was not sure do I have to put the signature below the question 40 or not. I have already filled out the question 39.My English is not perfect and that’s make a problem sometimes&#55357;&#56876;.


----------



## polo

Vessna56 said:


> Thank you polo for your help.I use the paper form.And I was not sure do I have to put the signature below the question 40 or not. I have already filled out the question 39.My English is not perfect and that's make a problem sometimes��.


No worries mate - if you need a hand with anything else, feel free to shoot me a private message. Happy to help


----------



## Vessna56

polo said:


> No worries mate - if you need a hand with anything else, feel free to shoot me a private message. Happy to help


Thank you so much polo. I appreciate so much your offer and If I need any more help I will contact you.

All the best to you


----------



## CurtOhlsson

polo said:


> CurtOhlsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not alot of news about online ceremonies...
> Was hoping it would be bang, bang, bang..
> But it seems to be a slow process..
> 
> 
> 
> 25,000 ceremonies held to date. Just a matter of when now
Click to expand...

25.000 / ~50 days = 500 per week day..


----------



## JandE

polo said:


> 25,000 ceremonies held to date. Just a matter of when now


Where did you see that news?

As at 21/5 it was about 15,000 that had been done online, so another 10,000 in 2 weeks isn't bad. About 800 per day if they do 6 days a week.

In previous years they have been doing about 5,000 each 2 weeks.(_eg: 2018/19_)

Only another 110,000 left in the queue... They could clear the current queue by November, if they keep going like that...


----------



## Vessna56

polo said:


> No worries mate - if you need a hand with anything else, feel free to shoot me a private message. Happy to help


Hi polo 

I tried to send you private message but I could not.I got a message from admn -polo has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

Please,could you clean it a bit .Thanks mate


----------



## drebarr

@curtohlsson Have you got an invite for virtual ceremony yet? Our application and approval are the same


----------



## Syr

Hello everyone,
I've done my online ceremony and I am officially a new Aussie  
Thanks to everyone for their help and wish you all happy ending soon.

My timeline:
Applied: 10/2019
Interview, test (rescheduled) and approval: 12/2019
Online Ceremony: 6/2020

With the virtual ceremony invitation, usually the ceremony would be scheduled within the next few days.. so not a long waiting.

Once again all the best for everyone and thanks for your help.


----------



## CurtOhlsson

drebarr said:


> @curtohlsson Have you got an invite for virtual ceremony yet? Our application and approval are the same


No.
Not a lifesign from the authorities yet...


----------



## CurtOhlsson

Congrats SYR
👍


----------



## Ali1980

Hi guys

It seems there’s been a longer waiting time compared to those who applied last year. Just by reading last year’s posts, it seems they normally had the appointment between 2-4 months after submission.
It’s been almost four months since I lodged and the status is still “Received” 

Eligibility date: 15 Feb 2020
Application date: 15 Feb 2020
Application Status: Received 
City: Brisbane

Still waiting...

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Syr said:


> Hello everyone,
> I've done my online ceremony and I am officially a new Aussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their help and wish you all happy ending soon.
> 
> My timeline:
> Applied: 10/2019
> Interview, test (rescheduled) and approval: 12/2019
> Online Ceremony: 6/2020
> 
> With the virtual ceremony invitation, usually the ceremony would be scheduled within the next few days.. so not a long waiting.
> 
> Once again all the best for everyone and thanks for your help.


Congratulations Syr for the end of the hassle.

I applied in May 2019. But my app was approved on 12/12/2019 the same day as yours.

Imenjoy your life


----------



## Syed Rizvi

Eligibility 1 April 2020
Applied 5 April 2020
Test date ....waiting


----------



## John Clip

Have the test dates been pushed back due to COVID? 

I assume they can't be done online?


----------



## hashimac

Myself and my wife became citizen this morning. They emailed us a week ago asking if we want to do online ceremony. Monday morning they emailed and scheduled the virtual ceremony for today. They advised it take up to 3 weeks for the certification to arrive by post.

We've applied on July 2018 and done the test and interview September 2019. Our application was approved on January 2020 and we were supposed to have a ceremony on 22 April 2020 which was cancelled due to the covid-19.


----------



## JandE

John Clip said:


> Have the test dates been pushed back due to COVID?
> 
> I assume they can't be done online?


You assume correctly.

The Government is working to resume citizenship testing and interviews as soon as possible.

These were stopped due to Covid-19, meaning that many new Citizenship applications had been put on hold.


----------



## CPMaverick

hashimac said:


> Myself and my wife became citizen this morning. They emailed us a week ago asking if we want to do online ceremony. Monday morning they emailed and scheduled the virtual ceremony for today. They advised it take up to 3 weeks for the certification to arrive by post.
> 
> We've applied on July 2018 and done the test and interview September 2019. Our application was approved on January 2020 and we were supposed to have a ceremony on 22 April 2020 which was cancelled due to the covid-19.


Thanks so much for reporting this and big congrats!!!

I received my request for online ceremony yesterday, and responded yes. So it sounds like I may receive my schedule email on Friday. Very exciting


----------



## drebarr

CurtOhlsson said:


> No.
> Not a lifesign from the authorities yet...


I received an email about an hour ago asking if I wanted to do my ceremony online. Did you receive anything?

Hopefully I receive a date in the next few days


----------



## Arzak

Posting here too, let's see if someone replies:
Hi all,

Has anyone had their citizenship ceremony at the inner west council face to face or online in the last 3 months?
I am under the impression they have stopped all ceremonies.
Thanks


----------



## CurtOhlsson

drebarr said:


> CurtOhlsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Not a lifesign from the authorities yet...
> 
> 
> 
> I received an email about an hour ago asking if I wanted to do my ceremony online. Did you receive anything?
> 
> Hopefully I receive a date in the next few days
Click to expand...

Fingers Crossed &#128578;

No , not a beep yet..

I think I ticked no electronic correspondence on my paper application...
I hope it doesn't work against me at this point..

(But still they sent updates and invitation to sit the test, to my email ..
So hopefully this will be sent to my email also..)


----------



## CPMaverick

My final timeline!  Well, sort of. I am interested in how long it has taken to received your citizenship certificate via post, for anyone else that has done a virtual ceremony. BUT - I am officially a citizen as of today!  

I started my journey with my first Aussie visa in 2010, thank you to everyone who helped me along the way. 

This is my timeline:

Date Eligible: 23/08/2019
Date Applied: 23/08/2019
City﻿﻿﻿/Council Area: Melbourne City (VIC)
﻿Online/Paper: Online
Acknowledgement: 23/08/2019
Date of Citizenship Appointment Letter: 31/10/2019
Initial Date of Citizenship Test: 4/3/2020
Rescheduled Citizenship Test: 6/11/2019
Date of Approval: 27/11/2019
Virtual Ceremony Email: 16/6/2020 (replied dame day)
Virtual Ceremony Scheduled: 22/6/2020
Virtual Ceremony completed: 24/6/2020
Citizenship Certificate Received: ???

Hang in there everyone. I was discouraged many times. All you can do is wait, but it WILL happen.


----------



## Moses.rbn

Hi

Can I lodge my application for citizenship off shore?

how long can I stay overseas until I get my test date?

can I be overseas between the approval and the ceremony?


----------



## CurtOhlsson

drebarr said:


> CurtOhlsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Not a lifesign from the authorities yet...
> 
> 
> 
> I received an email about an hour ago asking if I wanted to do my ceremony online. Did you receive anything?
> 
> Hopefully I receive a date in the next few days
Click to expand...

Got an invitation for a virtual ceremony today
&#128578;
Will be on the July 16


----------



## drebarr

CurtOhlsson said:


> Got an invitation for a virtual ceremony today
> &#128578;
> Will be on the July 16


Thats awesome!

Ive got my ceremony on today


----------



## CurtOhlsson

drebarr said:


> CurtOhlsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got an invitation for a virtual ceremony today
> &#128578;
> Will be on the July 16
> 
> 
> 
> Thats awesome!
> 
> Ive got my ceremony on today
Click to expand...

&#128077;

Happy Days

&#128578;


----------



## MagTL

Just an update on my citizenship journey as i have gained so much from posts on this forum

Qualified for citizenship Oct 31/2019
Applied Nov 4/2019
Invited for a test 15/12/2019 
Original Test date 17/02/2020
Rescheduled test date to 15/01/2020
Approved for citizenship 21/01/2020 ( note that i didnt get an email. I logged into my immi account to check the status. Approval letter which i received via post arrived 2 weeks later)
Request to attend a Virtual ceremony 23/06/2020 (Accepted within hrs)
Invite with link for a virtual ceremony received 24/06/2020 (Accepted within hrs)
Virtual ceremony date 26/06/2020
Virtual ceremony on the 26/06/2020 lasted 5 minutes
Certificate expected to arrive via registered post between 14-21 working days

I applied through an onshore partner visa 820/801 and originally from Kenya

Good luck everyone. The waiting can be frustrating but definitely worth it


----------



## gun_m10

Hi there I have a question in regards to my citizenship application.
I recently got my partner visa 801 approval 25 jun 2020.
I came to Australia in student visas during 2008 and have gone through a lot but finally got my PR approved.
Did you guys think I need to wait till they send invitation for citizenship application or is it ok for me to start preparing for further documents. 
Please need advice on this
Thank you


----------



## drebarr

Ive finally got my CITIZENSHIP! 

Date Applied : 16 July 2019
Appointment Letter : 05 November 2019
Test : 08 January. 2020
Approved : 21 January 2020
Virtual Ceremony Invite : 23 June 2020
Ceremony : 26 June 2020


----------



## Moses.rbn

Hi

Can I lodge my application for citizenship off shore?

how long can I stay overseas until I get my test date?

can I stay overseas between the approval and the ceremony?


----------



## JandE

gun_m10 said:


> Hi there I have a question in regards to my citizenship application.
> I recently got my partner visa 801 approval 25 jun 2020.
> I came to Australia in student visas during 2008 and have gone through a lot but finally got my PR approved.
> Did you guys think I need to wait till they send invitation for citizenship application or is it ok for me to start preparing for further documents.
> Please need advice on this
> Thank you


You cannot do anything on the application until at least 25 June 2021.

I am pretty sure that they do NOT send you an invitation to apply for Citizenship. You need to do that yourself sometime after 25 Jun 2021, assuming you have spent 9 months+ in Australia, in the 12 months immediately before the date you apply.

And of course assuming you have had a valid visa (visas) for the 4 years prior to that date with at least 3 years actually in the country.

We started to do my wifes application early, but soon realised it was a waste of time.


----------



## gun_m10

What about me being in country for 9 years total in valid visa it’s just I left country for 3 years during 11/14 and came back on 03/17.


----------



## JandE

gun_m10 said:


> What about me being in country for 9 years total in valid visa it's just I left country for 3 years during 11/14 and came back on 03/17.


You can't apply until 25 June 2021, 12 months after getting PR.

They then look back 4 years, so 24 June 2017. Anything before that is not relevant.

You have been here since March 2017? The full 4 years required.


----------



## gun_m10

Oh I see so it doesn’t count me being in country from 2008 to 2020.All good thank for that that’s means I need to wait till next year. Thanks for for the information though I really appreciate your time and suggestion 😀


----------



## PinkLady

Ali1980 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> It seems there's been a longer waiting time compared to those who applied last year. Just by reading last year's posts, it seems they normally had the appointment between 2-4 months after submission.
> It's been almost four months since I lodged and the status is still "Received"
> 
> Eligibility date: 15 Feb 2020
> Application date: 15 Feb 2020
> Application Status: Received
> City: Brisbane
> 
> Still waiting...
> 
> Good luck to everyone


Hi Ali1980,

The same here:
Eligibility date: 04 Feb 2020
Application date: 04 Feb 2020
Application Status: Received 
City: Brisbane

Also waiting.

Let us know if you hear anything.


----------



## John77

*Australian Citizenship Rules*

Hi Members,

I am a silent observer of this thread. I am on 189 PR, came to Australia in Mar-2017 on PR and since then I am here in Australia only. I do have few questions regarding citizenship test. I would be thankful to you if you can reply:-

1. When can I apply for citizenship? - I believe in Mar-2021.
2. Does my 5 year old son also need to wait for his citizenship until I become a citizen? Since I need to wait for the test and the tests are on hold because of Covid-19. He also came in Australia in Mar-17.
3. I just read on Home affairs website "Citizenship tests are held at departmental offices and at some regional locations by officers of Services Australia ." Which are these centres where they have started conducting the tests? 
4. Is there any specific city or centre in Australia where I can get the early dates for the test? However, I live in Canberra. Should I choose Canberra or Sydney or any other regional town to get the early timeslot for the test.

Kindly reply.

Regards
John


----------



## drebarr

CPMaverick said:


> My final timeline!  Well, sort of. I am interested in how long it has taken to received your citizenship certificate via post, for anyone else that has done a virtual ceremony. BUT - I am officially a citizen as of today!
> 
> I started my journey with my first Aussie visa in 2010, thank you to everyone who helped me along the way.
> 
> This is my timeline:
> 
> Date Eligible: 23/08/2019
> Date Applied: 23/08/2019
> City﻿﻿﻿/Council Area: Melbourne City (VIC)
> ﻿Online/Paper: Online
> Acknowledgement: 23/08/2019
> Date of Citizenship Appointment Letter: 31/10/2019
> Initial Date of Citizenship Test: 4/3/2020
> Rescheduled Citizenship Test: 6/11/2019
> Date of Approval: 27/11/2019
> Virtual Ceremony Email: 16/6/2020 (replied dame day)
> Virtual Ceremony Scheduled: 22/6/2020
> Virtual Ceremony completed: 24/6/2020
> Citizenship Certificate Received: ???
> 
> Hang in there everyone. I was discouraged many times. All you can do is wait, but it WILL happen.


I did my ceremony on the 26th of June 2020 and received my certificate in the mail today, 02nd July 2020. 
So less than a week!!!


----------



## drebarr

drebarr said:


> Ive finally got my CITIZENSHIP!
> 
> Date Applied : 16 July 2019
> Appointment Letter : 05 November 2019
> Test : 08 January. 2020
> Approved : 21 January 2020
> Virtual Ceremony Invite : 23 June 2020
> Ceremony : 26 June 2020


Just an UPDATE..

Certificate Received : 02 July 2020 (less than a week after ceremony!!)


----------



## CurtOhlsson

drebarr said:


> drebarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive finally got my CITIZENSHIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date Applied : 16 July 2019
> Appointment Letter : 05 November 2019
> Test : 08 January. 2020
> Approved : 21 January 2020
> Virtual Ceremony Invite : 23 June 2020
> Ceremony : 26 June 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Just an UPDATE..
> 
> Certificate Received : 02 July 2020 (less than a week after ceremony!!)
Click to expand...

Good News &#128077;


----------



## mohindnair

To Patrons of this forum
To Applicants who are waiting for Test\Interview invitations to resume
To Permanent Residents who are waiting to become Citizens of Australia and tirelessly waiting for traction on Citizenship tests to be rolled out again.

Please sign this petition to resume Test invitations and get the process back to running as normal pre Covid restrictions.
whats the link of the petition ?
https://www.change.org/p/restarting-australian-citizenship-test-interview


----------



## T&M

*Updates*

Applying for citizenship
New applications for Australian citizenship are being accepted.
Processing continues on all applications for Australian citizenship that have already been lodged with the Department.
In-person citizenship interviews and citizenship tests have recommenced in Western Australia only from 6 July 2020. Eligible individuals will be contacted and invited to attend a citizenship interview or test. There is no need to contact the Department about your citizenship interview or test.
We will gradually restart interviews and citizenship tests in other states and territories when it is safe to do so.

08/07/2020 update


----------



## UsEsHkAu

It is good to see some signs of movement. Despite having applied in March 2018, and having been what I would have thought to be a particularly straightforward case, I am still waiting for my ceremony - so it looks like I was just particularly unlucky in this lottery. But hopefully this long journey will be over soon.


----------



## Daussie

UsEsHkAu said:


> It is good to see some signs of movement. Despite having applied in March 2018, and having been what I would have thought to be a particularly straightforward case, I am still waiting for my ceremony - so it looks like I was just particularly unlucky in this lottery. But hopefully this long journey will be over soon.


omg waiting since 2018! this is scary ... did you have test/appointment?


----------



## UsEsHkAu

Daussie said:


> omg waiting since 2018! this is scary ... did you have test/appointment?


Yes, I really have no idea why my application has taken so long at every step of the process (and despite having a top migration agent looking after all the details). My timeline is:

Submitted: 9/3/2018
Test 28/3/2019
Approved 15/02/2020

Hopefully I will receive the invitation for an online ceremony soon.


----------



## CurtOhlsson

Double post


----------



## CurtOhlsson

My Timeline.

Submitted: July/2019
Test January/2020
Approved January/2020
Citizenship Ceremony Online
14 July/2020
Citizenship Finalized 
15 July/ 2020


----------



## vladica

form 9:20 am today I am officially an AUSTRALIAN!!!!


----------



## horsecreek

I'm not sure if this will help anyone but I know I was desperate to find any info at all about processing times for citizenship by descent. So in case anyone needs this! We applied for my daughter, who is 3.

Applied: 24 June 2020
Granted: 14 July 2020

I'm absolutely thrilled!!!


----------



## CurtOhlsson

drebarr said:


> Ive finally got my CITIZENSHIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date Applied : 16 July 2019
> Appointment Letter : 05 November 2019
> Test : 08 January. 2020
> Approved : 21 January 2020
> Virtual Ceremony Invite : 23 June 2020
> Ceremony : 26 June 2020


We sure did have the same timeline all the way
&#128578;

Submitted: 26 July/2019
Test January/2020
Approved January/2020
Citizenship Ceremony Online
14 July/2020
Citizenship Finalized
15 July/ 2020


----------



## Moses.rbn

Does anyone know what should i provide for: Evidence of arrival in Australia.
I arrived in 2016.


----------



## J_oz

Moses.rbn said:


> Does anyone know what should i provide for: Evidence of arrival in Australia.
> I arrived in 2016.


They used to stamp your passport upon arrival in Australia, So I just provide that part of passport to them.... Not sure how if there's no stamp in the pasport.


----------



## Moses.rbn

J_oz said:


> They used to stamp your passport upon arrival in Australia, So I just provide that part of passport to them.... Not sure how if there's no stamp in the pasport.


I have not got any stamp on the passport. i guess i dnot need to provide any document for that. any other suggestion?


----------



## Rochy

I am from Western Australia, my citizenship exam was supposed to be in April but was cancelled due to Covid.

Anyone here from WA who have examination date? I haven't received an email from home affairs and im still waiting for my citizenship test schedule.

Thanks.


----------



## enduro8

Eligible: 22 Nov 2019
Application Made: 23 Dec 2019
Acknowledgement: 23 Dec 2019

Still waiting for next step.

Location Inner West, Sydney, NSW


----------



## Arosh

Eligible: 28 Apr 2019
Application Made: 08 May 2019
Acknowledgement: 08 May 2019
Requested more details - 28 Mar 2020
Still waiting !!!!!!!!
Location -Toowoomba -QLD

When can i get Test appointment, can somebody give me a clue ? Thanks


----------



## JandE

Arosh said:


> Eligible: 28 Apr 2019
> Application Made: 08 May 2019
> Acknowledgement: 08 May 2019
> Requested more details - 28 Mar 2020
> Still waiting !!!!!!!!
> Location -Toowoomba -QLD
> 
> When can i get Test appointment, can somebody give me a clue ? Thanks


Probably when the COVID restrictions end, and then after they start to catch up with those in the queue since they stopped testing a few months ago.

What details did they request? We are almost a year after you. Just wondering what sort of things we might have missed.


----------



## Arosh

JandE said:


> Probably when the COVID restrictions end, and then after they start to catch up with those in the queue since they stopped testing a few months ago.
> 
> What details did they request? We are almost a year after you. Just wondering what sort of things we might have missed.


Hi jane

They asked me to fill Form 1399 , I sent it on same day, 30/03/20, but still no feedback,


----------



## Moses.rbn

Arosh said:


> Hi jane
> 
> They asked me to fill Form 1399 , I sent it on same day, 30/03/20, but still no feedback,


Why did you have been asked to fill this form? Were you stationed as a soldier?


----------



## Arosh

Moses.rbn said:


> Why did you have been asked to fill this form? Were you stationed as a soldier?


I don't know, i have never been served in armed forces for my entire life, this is crazy


----------



## Moses.rbn

Arosh said:


> I don't know, i have never been served in armed forces for my entire life, this is crazy


So, we'd better fill this form before we are asked to do so.


----------



## Arosh

Hi

Anybody in Brisbane/Ipswich/Toowoomba recently got citizenship interview/test dates ? please let me know.,Thanks


----------



## JandE

Arosh said:


> Hi
> 
> Anybody in Brisbane/Ipswich/Toowoomba recently got citizenship interview/test dates ? please let me know.,Thanks


I am pretty sure that they haven't opened up for for doing any interviews/tests yet.


----------



## Akya

My husband applied 25/6/2019 and is also still waiting for his test &#128542; we are also in Toowoomba QLD.

Not sure if any of you signed the petition to restart citizenship tests over at http://chng.it/wwRw6KzhFH

There is now a petition presented to the House of Representatives of the Australian Parliament to restart tests/interviews. Australian citizens and residents can add their name to the petition https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1697

If you haven't signed yet, please do!


----------



## Akya

I forgot to add that all tests and interviews are still on hold except in WA. See https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship for more information.


----------



## Arosh

Akya said:


> My husband applied 25/6/2019 and is also still waiting for his test &#128542; we are also in Toowoomba QLD.
> 
> Not sure if any of you signed the petition to restart citizenship tests over at http://chng.it/wwRw6KzhFH
> 
> There is now a petition presented to the House of Representatives of the Australian Parliament to restart tests/interviews. Australian citizens and residents can add their name to the petition https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1697
> 
> If you haven't signed yet, please do!


Ok, thanks, i will sign it, thanks


----------



## Arosh

Akya said:


> I forgot to add that all tests and interviews are still on hold except in WA. See https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship for more information.


Hey, i called Home affairs last week and they told me QLD will start Tests/Interviews from 10th Aug onward, keep fingers crossed


----------



## Akya

Arosh said:


> Hey, i called Home affairs last week and they told me QLD will start Tests/Interviews from 10th Aug onward, keep fingers crossed


Oh that is great news (if it actually happens)! I emailed the MP for Groom i.e. Toowoomba and his assistant said that my enquiry was forwarded to the office of the Minister for Immigration, Citizenship, Migrant Services and Multicultural Affairs, for further consideration.


----------



## John77

*Good news*

Australian citizenship testing and interviews that were suspended earlier this year due to the coronavirus pandemic are resuming in capital cities across the country.
The federal government says the appointments have started in Brisbane, Sydney, Adelaide and Perth and will also resume in Canberra, Hobart and Darwin later this month.
The suspension of processing had caused widespread concern among pending applicants, who were worried about a growing backlog.

Acting Immigration Minister Alan Tudge said the resumption of testing would allow more migrants to progress towards making the pledge of allegiance.
"The interview and tests are important steps in the process of applying for Australian citizenship, ensuring the integrity of our citizenship decisions," he said. 
A record 204,000 people became Australian citizens last financial year despite the coronavirus disruption, while 73,000 online ceremonies were conducted during the pandemic.


----------



## Sheldonpk

This is from the immigration website.. testing has started again ..

New applications for Australian citizenship are being accepted.

Processing continues on all applications for Australian citizenship that have already been lodged with the Department.

In-person citizenship appointments and tests are resuming across states and territories in accordance with health guidelines.

Eligible individuals will be contacted and invited to attend a citizenship appointment or test. There is no need to contact the Department about your citizenship appointment or test.

In-person citizenship appointments and tests normally conducted by Services Australia in regional locations remain on hold. Details for the resumption of these services will be updated as information becomes available.

Currently, in-person citizenship appointments are available at:

Department of Home Affairs office, Adelaide SA
Department of Home Affairs office, Brisbane QLD
Department of Home Affairs office, Parramatta NSW
Department of Home Affairs office, Perth WA

last updated 14 August 2020

https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship


----------



## JandE

Arosh said:


> Hey, i called Home affairs last week and they told me QLD will start Tests/Interviews from 10th Aug onward, keep fingers crossed


My wife applied in February, we live closer to Toowoomba than Brisbane, but chose Brisbane for the Test.

With in-person citizenship appointments and tests in regional locations remaining on hold, I am hoping that we get something from Brisbane at some stage..


----------



## Akya

I'm gonna continue annoying my local member of parliament... Does anyone know if it's possible to call Home Affairs and request them to change the preferred citizenship
appointment location?


----------



## Arosh

Akya said:


> I'm gonna continue annoying my local member of parliament... Does anyone know if it's possible to call Home Affairs and request them to change the preferred citizenship
> appointment location?


Hey, I don;'t think that's possible, they won't allow, however worth to give a call and see, Good luck


----------



## JandE

Akya said:


> I'm gonna continue annoying my local member of parliament... Does anyone know if it's possible to call Home Affairs and request them to change the preferred citizenship
> appointment location?


It _might _be possible.

I did my own Citizenship in 2011, and changed it from my local area at the time, to do it in Brisbane instead.

I can't recall how I did it now, but it did involve sending in an application.


----------



## xemmafellowsx

Date Eligible: 29/04/2020
Date Applied: 29/04/2020
City﻿﻿﻿/Council Area: Port Phillip City Council (VIC)
﻿Online/Paper: Online
Date of Citizenship Test: TBC
Date of Approval: TBC
﻿Country: UK


A few of my friends have already passed the exam recently, so they have been able to do online ceremonies (8 months total from applying). However due to Stage 4 and 3 restrictions in VIC, anticipating long waits to get tests..


----------



## Arosh

Arosh said:


> Hey, I don;'t think that's possible, they won't allow, however worth to give a call and see, Good luck


Hi

I just called Home affairs to check on changing centers, you can do it only if you have already got the test date , unless you can't change the city before you get the appointment , this is really annoying and not fair to delay like this!!!


----------



## Akya

Arosh said:


> Hi
> 
> I just called Home affairs to check on changing centers, you can do it only if you have already got the test date , unless you can't change the city before you get the appointment , this is really annoying and not fair to delay like this!!!


Urgh that's frustrating  Thanks for the update though! I don't think they will be giving test dates out to those outside of the current test locations


----------



## mattval

Hi everyone, 

I am going to submit application online soon. 

Can you please let me know how I should provide police check - scan and submit online or send it by post. 

Also, did you provide documents you were only asked for or any additional as well. 

Thank you


----------



## Arosh

Akya said:


> Urgh that's frustrating  Thanks for the update though! I don't think they will be giving test dates out to those outside of the current test locations


Hi All

please see below feedback i got from Regional citizenship team today when i ask them the possibility of transfer my application to Brisbane

Quote:
The Department has recommenced limited citizenship testing services in Brisbane.

You are able to request that your application be transferred to Brisbane, but be advised that it will be placed in an appointment queue and we cannot guarantee any timeframe for your appointment.

Please confirm if you wish to attend your test appointment in Brisbane at the Department of Home Affairs office. Otherwise, your application will remain with your nearest Services Australia office, and you will be contacted when a citizenship appointment is scheduled.

UNQUOTE


----------



## Arosh

Arosh said:


> Hi All
> 
> please see below feedback i got from Regional citizenship team today when i ask them the possibility of transfer my application to Brisbane
> 
> Quote:
> The Department has recommenced limited citizenship testing services in Brisbane.
> 
> You are able to request that your application be transferred to Brisbane, but be advised that it will be placed in an appointment queue and we cannot guarantee any timeframe for your appointment.
> 
> Please confirm if you wish to attend your test appointment in Brisbane at the Department of Home Affairs office. Otherwise, your application will remain with your nearest Services Australia office, and you will be contacted when a citizenship appointment is scheduled.
> 
> UNQUOTE


Hey Akya

Do you think that i should transfer my appointment to Brisbane? will it get more delay than here


----------



## Akya

Arosh said:


> Hey Akya
> 
> Do you think that i should transfer my appointment to Brisbane? will it get more delay than here


Thanks for your update with your response from the regional citizenship team! That's a very tough decision  Were they able to give any time frames?

I'm sick of paying my husband's uni fees upfront and just want him to get HECS already, but I don't want him to be moved to the back of a queue either! I think we'll wait it out but fingers crossed regional centres will reopen soon. 

Let us know what you decide


----------



## Arosh

Akya said:


> Thanks for your update with your response from the regional citizenship team! That's a very tough decision  Were they able to give any time frames?
> 
> I'm sick of paying my husband's uni fees upfront and just want him to get HECS already, but I don't want him to be moved to the back of a queue either! I think we'll wait it out but fingers crossed regional centres will reopen soon.
> 
> Let us know what you decide


I'm pretty sure they would give the priority for Brisbane applications first and then they will consider TWB ones if they have time slots , so i decided to stay my application in TWB ! This is really frustrating


----------



## seldomcl

Hello everyone,

Just wondering if anyone applied in 2020 Feb has received a test date? (remember seeing a couple on this thread)

My council is Sydney.


----------



## Addy90

seldomcl said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone applied in 2020 Feb has received a test date? (remember seeing a couple on this thread)
> 
> My council is Sydney.


hello! i applied Feb 2020 in Sydney but still nothing.

Good news though, i just saw that they added Sydney city testing centre to the list! so its finally going to progress again...


----------



## Ejona

Can the identity declaration form (1995) be signed DIGITALLY by the qualified person, along with the back of the photograph signed digitally?


----------



## Arosh

Arosh said:


> I'm pretty sure they would give the priority for Brisbane applications first and then they will consider TWB ones if they have time slots , so i decided to stay my application in TWB ! This is really frustrating


Hey
I can't wait anymore, i have transferred my application to BNE , fingers crossed, please see below email i got
Quote
Thank you for your email. It is currently unknown when Toowoomba will recommence appointments/tests. As per your request I have transferred your case to Brisbane. If you wish to change back to Toowoomba at any point, please reply to this email.

Unquote


----------



## PinkLady

seldomcl said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone applied in 2020 Feb has received a test date? (remember seeing a couple on this thread)
> 
> My council is Sydney.


My partner applied 4th February 2020 (Brisbane), still no news.


----------



## Kangaroo1421

MagTL said:


> Just an update on my citizenship journey as i have gained so much from posts on this forum
> 
> Qualified for citizenship Oct 31/2019
> Applied Nov 4/2019
> Invited for a test 15/12/2019
> Original Test date 17/02/2020
> Rescheduled test date to 15/01/2020
> Approved for citizenship 21/01/2020 ( note that i didnt get an email. I logged into my immi account to check the status. Approval letter which i received via post arrived 2 weeks later)
> Request to attend a Virtual ceremony 23/06/2020 (Accepted within hrs)
> Invite with link for a virtual ceremony received 24/06/2020 (Accepted within hrs)
> Virtual ceremony date 26/06/2020
> Virtual ceremony on the 26/06/2020 lasted 5 minutes
> Certificate expected to arrive via registered post between 14-21 working days
> 
> I applied through an onshore partner visa 820/801 and originally from Kenya
> 
> Good luck everyone. The waiting can be frustrating but definitely worth it


Which suburb or council do u live in?

Which council is fastest to grant citizenship approval?


----------



## Arosh

Arosh said:


> Hey
> I can't wait anymore, i have transferred my application to BNE , fingers crossed, please see below email i got
> Quote
> Thank you for your email. It is currently unknown when Toowoomba will recommence appointments/tests. As per your request I have transferred your case to Brisbane. If you wish to change back to Toowoomba at any point, please reply to this email.
> 
> Unquote


Hi ALL

Good news, i got my test date from Brisbane-14th Sep .thanks


----------



## Arosh

Arosh said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> Good news, i got my test date from Brisbane-14th Sep .thanks


FYI

Today i have transferred my wife's and kids application to Brisbane , with in 2 hours time i got the test date as 15/09/20... Happy days


----------



## Jun2020

Hi,
I’m new to this forum.
I got couple question if you’s can help me with.
1- I had an drink drive offence in 2017 and licence was cancelled for 6 months plus interlock condition.
Is there anyone who had his citizenship approved with same situation.(granted PR without any problem)

2- I have applied citizenship in June 2020 in Victoria,
Did anyone got any reply from Dept for May-June 2020 applicants?

Thanks everyone 🙂


----------



## Lidiua

I was just reading few posts that you guys were able to contact department to change location to Brisbane and got your test date. Congratulations! I am waiting since 17.04.2019, status is received and no news on test date. Can I ask you what email address or contact you used to get in touch with the department? Thanks a lot


----------



## Lidiua

I was just reading few posts that you guys were able to contact department to change location to Brisbane and got your test date. Congratulations! I am waiting since 17.04.2019, status is received and no news on test date. Can I ask you what email address or contact you used to get in touch with the department? Thanks a lot


----------



## Ejona

Just applied for citizenship today. What's the average waiting time?


----------



## Arosh

Lidiua said:


> I was just reading few posts that you guys were able to contact department to change location to Brisbane and got your test date. Congratulations! I am waiting since 17.04.2019, status is received and no news on test date. Can I ask you what email address or contact you used to get in touch with the department? Thanks a lot


Hi

This is the email i used since i'm from QLD regional area

Regional Citizenship QLD <[email protected]>

Good luck


----------



## Lidiua

Thanks a lot Arosh. I will try it


----------



## Akya

Arosh said:


> FYI
> 
> Today i have transferred my wife's and kids application to Brisbane , with in 2 hours time i got the test date as 15/09/20... Happy days


Congrats Arosh, that's great news! I'll let my husband know but he'll probably wait until the end of the month to email and request change of test centre (we're heading up north at the end of the month).


----------



## Akya

Ejona said:


> Just applied for citizenship today. What's the average waiting time?


The average waiting/processing times are published on the Home Affairs website and updated monthly. Here's the link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/citizenship-processing-times


----------



## kris9

PinkLady said:


> My partner applied 4th February 2020 (Brisbane), still no news.


I've applied on 7th Feb, 2020. Still waiting


----------



## Cazooz11

Here is my time line
Citizenship Eligibility: 10/09/2019
Citizenship Applied: 27/2/2020
Test Location Requested: perth
Test Date: 17/09/2020 Approved
Ceremony Location: perth
Ceremony Date: waiting


----------



## Cazooz11

kris9 said:


> I've applied on 7th Feb, 2020. Still waiting


Hope so you'll hear from them soon


----------



## Arosh

Hi All

please see my time line for citizenship application

Application acknowledged -08/05/2019-Toowoomba-QLD
Requested for more details on -30/03/ 2020(Provided same day)
Asked to change the test Centre to Brisbane- 25/08/20
Test Invitation received from Brisbane- 01/09/20
Test /Interview -15/09/20
Approval- Still waiting
My wife's application got approved same day- 15/09/20 and received Letter via mail 23/09/20

I think they are waiting for Police clearance for my application


----------



## kris9

Finally received the email today for the Interview/Test.

Initial Test/Interview Date: 13/10/20
Rescheduled Date: 28/09/20

So happy guys. Finally process has started in Brisbane.


----------



## Yerevanits

Location: Canberra ACT
Applied: 5 Jan 2020 
Test: 28 Apr 2020 (cancelled due to covid)
Test: 24 Sep 2020
Approved: 25 Sep 2020
Ceremony: tba


----------



## Ali1980

kris9 said:


> Finally received the email today for the Interview/Test.
> 
> Initial Test/Interview Date: 13/10/20
> Rescheduled Date: 28/09/20
> 
> So happy guys. Finally process has started in Brisbane.


Awesome 
When did you apply?


----------



## buttersnips

Hey guys, I'm in Perth - I was eligible to apply for citizenship early June, i applied almost immediately, I think June 11th 2020, I received an email this week with my test scheduled for November 2nd 2020, which is obviously just over a month away!

How soon after passing the test, are people getting dates for their ceremony? I am aware of the processing times website but in my experience it has always been wildly over exaggerated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Arosh

kris9 said:


> Finally received the email today for the Interview/Test.
> 
> Initial Test/Interview Date: 13/10/20
> Rescheduled Date: 28/09/20
> 
> So happy guys. Finally process has started in Brisbane.


Hey, Have you got approval for your application?


----------



## Ali1980

I received the appointment letter today.

Eligible: 15 Feb 2020
Submitted: 15 Feb 2020
Test and interview appointment: 20 Oct 2020

Brisbane


----------



## Akya

Open test centre locations have been updated again at https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship - quite a few more QLD and WA locations now available.

Currently, in-person citizenship appointments are available at:
Department of Home Affairs office, Adelaide SA
Department of Home Affairs office, Brisbane QLD
Department of Home Affairs office, Canberra ACT
Department of Home Affairs office, Cairns QLD
Department of Home Affairs office, Darwin NT
Department of Home Affairs office, Hobart TAS
Department of Home Affairs office, Parramatta NSW
Department of Home Affairs office, Perth WA
Department of Home Affairs office, Sydney NSW
Services Australia office, Albany WA
Services Australia office, Bunbury WA
Services Australia office, Bundaberg QLD
Services Australia office, Geraldton WA
Services Australia office, Kalgoorlie WA
Services Australia office, Karratha WA
Services Australia office, Kawana Waters QLD
Services Australia office, Mackay QLD
Services Australia office, Mount Isa QLD
Services Australia office, Rockhampton QLD
Services Australia office, South Hedland WA
Services Australia office, Toowoomba QLD
Services Australia office, Townsville QLD
Last updated: 21 September 2020​


----------



## T&M

Just an Update on my Citizenships application.


Applied..... 02 April 2020
Interview and Citizenships test.... 13 October 2020


----------



## jeanros

T&M said:


> Just an Update on my Citizenships application.
> 
> Applied..... 02 April 2020
> Interview and Citizenships test.... 13 October 2020


May I ask which city you applied from?


----------



## Ali1980

I went to the test appointment. She just got my passport and driving licence and I took the test.

BUT she said she would email me form 1399 and asked me to fill it out and sent it.

It’s for the military service that I did in the past and all other information about my life. 

Anyone had a similar experience? Does it mean my process is gonna be veryyyyyyyyy long?


----------



## Arosh

Ali1980 said:


> I went to the test appointment. She just got my passport and driving licence and I took the test.
> 
> BUT she said she would email me form 1399 and asked me to fill it out and sent it.
> 
> It's for the military service that I did in the past and all other information about my life.
> 
> Anyone had a similar experience? Does it mean my process is gonna be veryyyyyyyyy long?


yep, same thing happened to me, i hope at least it takes another one month


----------



## Arosh

Arosh said:


> Hi All
> 
> please see my time line for citizenship application
> 
> Application acknowledged -08/05/2019-Toowoomba-QLD
> Requested for more details on -30/03/ 2020(Provided same day)
> Asked to change the test Centre to Brisbane- 25/08/20
> Test Invitation received from Brisbane- 01/09/20
> Test /Interview -15/09/20
> Approval- Still waiting
> My wife's application got approved same day- 15/09/20 and received Letter via mail 23/09/20
> 
> I think they are waiting for Police clearance for my application


Quick Update
I got Approval on 01/10/20
Now waiting for the Ceremony


----------



## Ali1980

Arosh said:


> Arosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> please see my time line for citizenship application
> 
> Application acknowledged -08/05/2019-Toowoomba-QLD
> Requested for more details on -30/03/ 2020(Provided same day)
> Asked to change the test Centre to Brisbane- 25/08/20
> Test Invitation received from Brisbane- 01/09/20
> Test /Interview -15/09/20
> Approval- Still waiting
> My wife's application got approved same day- 15/09/20 and received Letter via mail 23/09/20
> 
> I think they are waiting for Police clearance for my application
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Update
> I got Approval on 01/10/20
> Now waiting for the Ceremony
Click to expand...

Congratulations Arosh. So did it take one month from the test date to the approval?

I uploaded the form the same day, I mean the test day


----------



## Ali1980

Arosh said:


> Arosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> please see my time line for citizenship application
> 
> Application acknowledged -08/05/2019-Toowoomba-QLD
> Requested for more details on -30/03/ 2020(Provided same day)
> Asked to change the test Centre to Brisbane- 25/08/20
> Test Invitation received from Brisbane- 01/09/20
> Test /Interview -15/09/20
> Approval- Still waiting
> My wife's application got approved same day- 15/09/20 and received Letter via mail 23/09/20
> 
> I think they are waiting for Police clearance for my application
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Update
> I got Approval on 01/10/20
> Now waiting for the Ceremony
Click to expand...

I checked this morning and my Immiaccount shows "approved" status updated two days ago. But I haven't received any approval email from them. Anyhow, it's approved now and now should be waiting for the ceremony invitation


----------



## Akya

My husband sent an email request to change test centre from Toowoomba to Brisbane 28/9/20 and didn't receive a response - plus we thought they weren't going to process it since Toowoomba has started in-person test/interviews again.

He received his appointment letter today (9/10/20) with his test/interview date 27/10/20 in Brisbane! Very happy since it's also during his university vacation and he won't have to study for the new test (that starts 15 Nov).


----------



## Arosh

Akya said:


> My husband sent an email request to change test centre from Toowoomba to Brisbane 28/9/20 and didn't receive a response - plus we thought they weren't going to process it since Toowoomba has started in-person test/interviews again.
> 
> He received his appointment letter today (9/10/20) with his test/interview date 27/10/20 in Brisbane! Very happy since it's also during his university vacation and he won't have to study for the new test (that starts 15 Nov).


wow! Happy for you


----------



## hfarook

Hello All, 
I am a new member here. I have been watching this page quiet sometime everybody's post and the responses are really helpful for a newbie like me and others who are still in the search for more assistance. 

My timeline

Eligibility - 27 Sep 2020
Applied 8 Oct 2020

In Adelaide - South Australia


Update 

Got interview / test date


----------



## Arosh

Arosh said:


> Quick Update
> I got Approval on 01/10/20
> Now waiting for the Ceremony


Update

I got my Virtual ceremony date as 20/10/20 today


----------



## Ali1980

Arosh said:


> Arosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Update
> I got Approval on 01/10/20
> Now waiting for the Ceremony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update
> 
> I got my Virtual ceremony date as 20/10/20 today
Click to expand...

Wow
Congratulations 
That's in less than three weeks!!!
Which city?
I'm in brisbane and got approved on 7/10


----------



## Arosh

Ali1980 said:


> Wow
> Congratulations
> That's in less than three weeks!!!
> Which city?
> I'm in brisbane and got approved on 7/10


Thanks Ali

I'm from Toowoomba, but did the interview in Brisbane , you will get it soon, may be on or before 21/10/20 , keep fingers crossed


----------



## Akya

Arosh said:


> Update
> 
> I got my Virtual ceremony date as 20/10/20 today


That's incredibly quick! Congratulations!!!

You might be able to vote in the QLD state election - I couldn't find the enrolment cutoff time. You can definitely vote in the Groom by-election (enrol by 2 Nov, vote on 28 Nov). Groom is the Toowoomba region's seat in the house of representatives.


----------



## kodra

I am curious what online ceremony looks like? What the process is ?


----------



## Arosh

kodra said:


> I am curious what online ceremony looks like? What the process is ?


Hey , i will let you know once i finish it


----------



## Arosh

Akya said:


> That's incredibly quick! Congratulations!!!
> 
> You might be able to vote in the QLD state election - I couldn't find the enrolment cutoff time. You can definitely vote in the Groom by-election (enrol by 2 Nov, vote on 28 Nov). Groom is the Toowoomba region's seat in the house of representatives.


thanks Akya, I will look into it


----------



## PinkLady

Still no news. Applied 4th February 2020. For the first 6 months I didn't check my immi account, but now its closer to 9 months and saw few people getting invitations for test, I have my hopes


----------



## Janni88

Hi! Anyone applied in Rockhampton at all? 
My timeline is as follows... 1st September 2019 applied and application acknowledged. From then nothing.. I have been in touch with home affairs but all they did really was to refer me to the expected processing times on the website☹


----------



## Arosh

Janni88 said:


> Hi! Anyone applied in Rockhampton at all?
> My timeline is as follows... 1st September 2019 applied and application acknowledged. From then nothing.. I have been in touch with home affairs but all they did really was to refer me to the expected processing times on the website☹


Hey, if possible, try to transfer your application to Brisbane, I hope you can have a speed process there than ROK, i also transferred from Toowoomba to Brisbane.cheers


----------



## buttersnips

Hey guys,
Would anybody be able to check out my thread regarding the citizenship test and interview? If anybody could help i'd really appreciate it <3 - https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/294411-regarding-citizenship-interview-test.html


----------



## Naviozz

Arosh said:


> Janni88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Anyone applied in Rockhampton at all?
> My timeline is as follows... 1st September 2019 applied and application acknowledged. From then nothing.. I have been in touch with home affairs but all they did really was to refer me to the expected processing times on the website☹
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if possible, try to transfer your application to Brisbane, I hope you can have a speed process there than ROK, i also transferred from Toowoomba to Brisbane.cheers
Click to expand...

Hi can I ask if you don't mind , how did you transferred your file please thanks


----------



## Naviozz

Ali1980 said:


> Arosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> please see my time line for citizenship application
> 
> Application acknowledged -08/05/2019-Toowoomba-QLD
> Requested for more details on -30/03/ 2020(Provided same day)
> Asked to change the test Centre to Brisbane- 25/08/20
> Test Invitation received from Brisbane- 01/09/20
> Test /Interview -15/09/20
> Approval- Still waiting
> My wife's application got approved same day- 15/09/20 and received Letter via mail 23/09/20
> 
> I think they are waiting for Police clearance for my application
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Update
> I got Approval on 01/10/20
> Now waiting for the Ceremony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I checked this morning and my Immiaccount shows "approved" status updated two days ago. But I haven't received any approval email from them. Anyhow, it's approved now and now should be waiting for the ceremony invitation
Click to expand...

Hi mate. How did you change the test centre. As because I am from Townsville applied in 7/11/2019 ask further docs on 10/6/2020 after that nothing . I am moving to brisbane next year in January so I thought if I could not get my invite here in Townsville then I will change my test centre to brisbane. But what is the process to change the test centre please thanks


----------



## Naviozz

Akya said:


> My husband sent an email request to change test centre from Toowoomba to Brisbane 28/9/20 and didn't receive a response - plus we thought they weren't going to process it since Toowoomba has started in-person test/interviews again.
> 
> He received his appointment letter today (9/10/20) with his test/interview date 27/10/20 in Brisbane! Very happy since it's also during his university vacation and he won't have to study for the new test (that starts 15 Nov).


Hi . Could you please let me know on which address your husband sent an email to change the test centre and what happened after that did they sent an confirmation email to you that the centre has changed ? Thanks


----------



## Arosh

Naviozz said:


> Hi mate. How did you change the test centre. As because I am from Townsville applied in 7/11/2019 ask further docs on 10/6/2020 after that nothing . I am moving to brisbane next year in January so I thought if I could not get my invite here in Townsville then I will change my test centre to brisbane. But what is the process to change the test centre please thanks


Hi

please send a email to following email with your application details

Regional Citizenship QLD <[email protected]>


----------



## Arosh

Naviozz said:


> Hi can I ask if you don't mind , how did you transferred your file please thanks


Hey

send your request to Regional Citizenship QLD <[email protected]>


----------



## Naviozz

Arosh said:


> Naviozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate. How did you change the test centre. As because I am from Townsville applied in 7/11/2019 ask further docs on 10/6/2020 after that nothing . I am moving to brisbane next year in January so I thought if I could not get my invite here in Townsville then I will change my test centre to brisbane. But what is the process to change the test centre please thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply mate. Just one more favour what should I write down in the content and in subject line . thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Janni88

Arosh said:


> Janni88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Anyone applied in Rockhampton at all?
> My timeline is as follows... 1st September 2019 applied and application acknowledged. From then nothing.. I have been in touch with home affairs but all they did really was to refer me to the expected processing times on the website☹
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if possible, try to transfer your application to Brisbane, I hope you can have a speed process there than ROK, i also transferred from Toowoomba to Brisbane.cheers
Click to expand...

Thank you! Well believe it or not I received my test invitation today for 10th December here in Rocky&#128513; I'm not sure if it hd anything to do with it but I emailed [email protected] the other day requesting an update. Could just be a coincidence but I'm happy either way&#128522;


----------



## Naviozz

Janni88 said:


> Arosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janni88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Anyone applied in Rockhampton at all?
> My timeline is as follows... 1st September 2019 applied and application acknowledged. From then nothing.. I have been in touch with home affairs but all they did really was to refer me to the expected processing times on the website☹
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if possible, try to transfer your application to Brisbane, I hope you can have a speed process there than ROK, i also transferred from Toowoomba to Brisbane.cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Well believe it or not I received my test invitation today for 10th December here in Rocky&#128513; I'm not sure if it hd anything to do with it but I emailed [email protected] the other day requesting an update. Could just be a coincidence but I'm happy either way&#128522;
Click to expand...

Hi janni. Can you please let me know What did you write to them for requesting an update. so I could try as well please I am from Townsville . Thanks


----------



## Janni88

Naviozz said:


> Janni88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janni88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Anyone applied in Rockhampton at all?
> My timeline is as follows... 1st September 2019 applied and application acknowledged. From then nothing.. I have been in touch with home affairs but all they did really was to refer me to the expected processing times on the website☹
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if possible, try to transfer your application to Brisbane, I hope you can have a speed process there than ROK, i also transferred from Toowoomba to Brisbane.cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Well believe it or not I received my test invitation today for 10th December here in Rocky&#128513; I'm not sure if it hd anything to do with it but I emailed [email protected] the other day requesting an update. Could just be a coincidence but I'm happy either way&#128522;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi janni. Can you please let me know What did you write to them for requesting an update. so I could try as well please I am from Townsville . Thanks
Click to expand...

Hi, I'll PM you but just keep in mind that I'm in no way saying that this email is what brought on me receiving my test date. Could very well have been a coincidence but definitely doesn't hurt to try! How long have you been waiting for?


----------



## Janni88

Janni88 said:


> Naviozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janni88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janni88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Anyone applied in Rockhampton at all?
> My timeline is as follows... 1st September 2019 applied and application acknowledged. From then nothing.. I have been in touch with home affairs but all they did really was to refer me to the expected processing times on the website☹
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if possible, try to transfer your application to Brisbane, I hope you can have a speed process there than ROK, i also transferred from Toowoomba to Brisbane.cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Well believe it or not I received my test invitation today for 10th December here in Rocky&#128513; I'm not sure if it hd anything to do with it but I emailed [email protected] the other day requesting an update. Could just be a coincidence but I'm happy either way&#128522;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi janni. Can you please let me know What did you write to them for requesting an update. so I could try as well please I am from Townsville . Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I'll PM you but just keep in mind that I'm in no way saying that this email is what brought on me receiving my test date. Could very well have been a coincidence but definitely doesn't hurt to try! How long have you been waiting for?
Click to expand...

It tells me I'm not allowed to send private messages&#129335;‍♀ I'll just put it here instead so apologies to everyone else for spamming this thread.

'Hi, I was hoping to get some information regarding my citizenship application. I applied 1st September 2019 but still have not had any updates whatsoever. I'm aware of the estimate waiting times but I have been in contact with many who applied around the same time or even after and have already had theirs approved and finalised. Is there anyway to find out if there's a reason mine isn't progressing? Not sure if it matters but I'm Located in Rockhampton and application reference number is xxxxx

Kind regards'

So nothing fancy and as I have said it might not actually have made a difference but would absolutely give it a go at least. I have heard before about applicants having some success when contacting this email address but I believe that you need to have been waiting for at least 12 months.

Good luck!


----------



## Naviozz

Janni88 said:


> Janni88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naviozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janni88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janni88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Anyone applied in Rockhampton at all?
> My timeline is as follows... 1st September 2019 applied and application acknowledged. From then nothing.. I have been in touch with home affairs but all they did really was to refer me to the expected processing times on the website☹
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if possible, try to transfer your application to Brisbane, I hope you can have a speed process there than ROK, i also transferred from Toowoomba to Brisbane.cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Well believe it or not I received my test invitation today for 10th December here in Rocky&#128513; I'm not sure if it hd anything to do with it but I emailed [email protected] the other day requesting an update. Could just be a coincidence but I'm happy either way&#128522;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi janni. Can you please let me know What did you write to them for requesting an update. so I could try as well please I am from Townsville . Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I'll PM you but just keep in mind that I'm in no way saying that this email is what brought on me receiving my test date. Could very well have been a coincidence but definitely doesn't hurt to try! How long have you been waiting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It tells me I'm not allowed to send private messages&#129335;‍♀ I'll just put it here instead so apologies to everyone else for spamming this thread.
> 
> 'Hi, I was hoping to get some information regarding my citizenship application. I applied 1st September 2019 but still have not had any updates whatsoever. I'm aware of the estimate waiting times but I have been in contact with many who applied around the same time or even after and have already had theirs approved and finalised. Is there anyway to find out if there's a reason mine isn't progressing? Not sure if it matters but I'm Located in Rockhampton and application reference number is xxxxx
> 
> Kind regards'
> 
> So nothing fancy and as I have said it might not actually have made a difference but would absolutely give it a go at least. I have heard before about applicants having some success when contacting this email address but I believe that you need to have been waiting for at least 12 months.
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...

Hi janni. Thanks for your help. I will wait till 12 months which is going to complete next week. I applied in 7/11/2019 and as your email says lots of candidate who applied after me got even citizenship. So I thought I should try as well coz it's not crime at all to ask about the progressing of your file. Thanks once again for your help.


----------



## gmurtaza

Hi Guys, this is an old thread for applicants who applied in 2019. The new thread for 2020 applicants is below

Australian Citizenship 2020 Applications https://www.australiaforum.com/showthread.php?t=291985


----------



## Arosh

Naviozz said:


> Arosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply mate. Just one more favour what should I write down in the content and in subject line . thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Subject- Transfer citizenship application- (your name)
> 
> content
> 
> Client Name:
> Date of Birth:
> Client ID:
> Application ID:
> 
> File Number:
Click to expand...


----------



## Arosh

Hi

Just wondering anybody got the citizenship certificate via post recently after virtual ceremony? it has been 14 days after my ceremony, still waiting for certificate


----------



## christtianpinto

I've been following this blog and the multiple threads that applies to me since early 2015, so thank you all very much for sharing your experience so far.

Finally, after having my interview and test postponed earlier this year (it was originally scheduled for March 2020), I've received an email from the DHA over the weekend and my test and interview (Sydney CBD Office) is now rescheduled for the 27th of November.

We're all slowly getting there, don't give up, it will come when you least expect


----------



## Akya

Quick update: my husband had his citizenship test in Brisbane this morning and passed. He didn’t receive an email or any communication afterwards but his immi account now shows “Approved”! Just have to wait for an invitation for a ceremony now 🙂


----------



## Addy90

Hey there! great news its moving  may I ask when did you apply?


----------



## Addy90

christtianpinto said:


> I've been following this blog and the multiple threads that applies to me since early 2015, so thank you all very much for sharing your experience so far.
> 
> Finally, after having my interview and test postponed earlier this year (it was originally scheduled for March 2020), I've received an email from the DHA over the weekend and my test and interview (Sydney CBD Office) is now rescheduled for the 27th of November.
> 
> We're all slowly getting there, don't give up, it will come when you least expect


Sorry, my previous message was to you


----------



## christtianpinto

Addy90 said:


> Sorry, my previous message was to you


Hey, I've applied November 2019, as soon as I became eligible to apply for it.


----------



## sultan.shahin

From Sydney ...
Initially requested for Parramatta location but got invited at Sydney cbd office probably due to changing residential address closer to city.

Eligible: 16 Oct 2019
Applied: 27 Oct 2019
Appointment letter: 4 Mar 2020
Test date: 19 May 2020(postponed due to covid)
Next appointment letter: 3rd Nov 2020
Test date: 12 Nov 2020(approved same day in immi account)

Awaiting ceremony invitation.


----------



## Shanahmed332

Location Sydney I submitted my citizenship application 26 may 2019. Passed my test in march 9 2020. Application status on immi account still showing application recieved . Its now 9 months for me after passing the test but until now didn’t get any letter for aproval or for ceremony.


----------



## cheffie

Hi there. Lodged my application in Sydney in November 2019 and im still waiting for my test schedule. 

Annoyingly im also offshore due to the border restrictions. 

Checking if : 
- Anyone has been waiting for more than a year now? 
- Anyone has stories to share on being offshore while waiting for test schedule? 

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## jeanros

Akya said:


> Quick update: my husband had his citizenship test in Brisbane this morning and passed. He didn't receive an email or any communication afterwards but his immi account now shows "Approved"! Just have to wait for an invitation for a ceremony now &#128578;


Hi Akya, congratulations for your husband passing the test! May I ask how he studied for the test? Did he use and books? Or did he use an app? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gmurtaza

From Victoria, for what application date people recently received test or interview invite ?


----------



## Ali1980

Hi guys

I got approved on 7 October. My friends who got approved on 20 October have been invited to the 26 January ceremony but I haven’t received the invitation.
I’m in Brisbane. Anyone else, has a similar situation or is it normal? Why haven’t they invited me? I wrote them an email but no response


----------



## PaulPaul

Ali1980 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got approved on 7 October. My friends who got approved on 20 October have been invited to the 26 January ceremony but I haven't received the invitation.
> I'm in Brisbane. Anyone else, has a similar situation or is it normal? Why haven't they invited me? I wrote them an email but no response


Hi Ali, I got the approval on 12 Oct but haven't received an invitation yet.
Does your friend is also located in the Brisbane City Council area? and when he/she was invited?
Do you know anyone else from Oct approval who is invited to the 26 Jan ceremony?

Anyone from Brisbane please share your timeline if you have been invited for the 26 Jan ceremony.

Cheers


----------



## Ali1980

PaulPaul said:


> Ali1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I got approved on 7 October. My friends who got approved on 20 October have been invited to the 26 January ceremony but I haven't received the invitation.
> I'm in Brisbane. Anyone else, has a similar situation or is it normal? Why haven't they invited me? I wrote them an email but no response
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ali, I got the approval on 12 Oct but haven't received an invitation yet.
> Does your friend is also located in the Brisbane City Council area? and when he/she was invited?
> Do you know anyone else from Oct approval who is invited to the 26 Jan ceremony?
> 
> Anyone from Brisbane please share your timeline if you have been invited for the 26 Jan ceremony.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

They are located in New Farm area and got invited to the city council of Woloongabba I think.they're a couple from Italy and Colombia.


----------



## chennaiguy39

Ali1980 said:


> They are located in New Farm area and got invited to the city council of Woloongabba I think.they're a couple from Italy and Colombia.


Do you know when did they applied for citizenship? I know a couple of guys who got approved in Oct amongst one received invite for 26/Jan that applied in 2019 and the other one applied Feb 2020 hasn't received an invite.

I myself got approved in Nov, waiting for ceremony


----------



## Ali1980

chennaiguy39 said:


> Ali1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are located in New Farm area and got invited to the city council of Woloongabba I think.they're a couple from Italy and Colombia.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know when did they applied for citizenship? I know a couple of guys who got approved in Oct amongst one received invite for 26/Jan that applied in 2019 and the other one applied Feb 2020 hasn't received an invite.
> 
> I myself got approved in Nov, waiting for ceremony
Click to expand...

I'm not sure when they applied but I applied last February.
Hopefully we will get invited to the next one. Do you have any idea when the next occasion is that they normally hold the ceremony?


----------



## chennaiguy39

Ali1980 said:


> I'm not sure when they applied but I applied last February.
> Hopefully we will get invited to the next one. Do you have any idea when the next occasion is that they normally hold the ceremony?


As per BCC, the next one is on Thursday, 18 March 2021.

Full list:

• Tuesday, 26 January 2021 (this ceremony will be held at the Royal International Convention Centre)
• Thursday, 18 March 2021
• Monday, 19 April 2021
• Monday, 24 May 2021
• Wednesday, 14 July 2021
• Wednesday, 4 August 2021
• Monday, 30 August 2021
• Monday, 11 October 2021
• Monday, 29 November 2021


----------



## Ali1980

chennaiguy39 said:


> Ali1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure when they applied but I applied last February.
> Hopefully we will get invited to the next one. Do you have any idea when the next occasion is that they normally hold the ceremony?
> 
> 
> 
> As per BCC, the next one is on Thursday, 18 March 2021.
> 
> Full list:
> 
> • Tuesday, 26 January 2021 (this ceremony will be held at the Royal International Convention Centre)
> • Thursday, 18 March 2021
> • Monday, 19 April 2021
> • Monday, 24 May 2021
> • Wednesday, 14 July 2021
> • Wednesday, 4 August 2021
> • Monday, 30 August 2021
> • Monday, 11 October 2021
> • Monday, 29 November 2021
Click to expand...

Thanks
Hopefully we will meet each other on 18 March then


----------



## Qween

Hi everyone. I have a question. I am applying online and for some reason the application form pages jumped from 24 to 32. I was just wondering whether this has happened to anyone?

I have reviewed my application, answered all the questions and I just don't see why it skips the pages. Please anyone help..


----------



## Vessna56

Hi guys
I have some news .I received my Appointment letter for my interview and test today.
The test will take a place in Newcastle in February
I applied in June 2020 Sydney.
They ask me to bring to the interview Family registration document with details of parent(s)
Does anyone knows what does it mean?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Akya

jeanros said:


> Hi Akya, congratulations for your husband passing the test! May I ask how he studied for the test? Did he use and books? Or did he use an app? Thanks in advance.


Sorry, I only just saw your reply! He read the booklet but mostly the "Australian Citizenship Prep" app on iPhone by Spurry Inc. and paid the subscription. There are quite a few different apps available and most have a free trial with a handful of questions. We downloaded a few and then picked this as a favourite.


----------



## Akya

My husband who passed his test and was approved in November received an email from the Toowoomba Regional Council on 7/1 inviting him to the citizenship ceremony on 26/1  So glad we can see the finish line and it's soon! Good luck to all that are still waiting.


----------



## Shanahmed332

Does anyone have idea what is the wait time to have ceremony after approval. Location canterbury nsw


----------



## Dario2020

*Appointment Postponed in 2020 and still waiting*

Hi

I just wanted to see if anyone else is having the same issue as my wife and I are.

We applied in November 2019 for Citizenship and in February 2020 we received our letters for Appointment to sit the citizenship tests for the 3rd week in April 2020 (We are in Victoria). However, Covid hit and our appointment was postponed and we are now 11 January 2021 and haven't received any information from the department about the rescheduling of our appointment since the email to postpone.

Just wanted to know if others out there are having the same issue and possibly found a way to get an appointment as new applications are being processed apparently.

Summary:
Applied for Citizenship in November 2019
Accepted in February 2020
Appointment set mid-April 2020
Appointment postponed beginning-April 2020
Reschedule .... still waiting for correspondence

Dario


----------



## diplomat

Dario2020 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just wanted to see if anyone else is having the same issue as my wife and I are.
> 
> We applied in November 2019 for Citizenship and in February 2020 we received our letters for Appointment to sit the citizenship tests for the 3rd week in April 2020 (We are in Victoria). However, Covid hit and our appointment was postponed and we are now 11 January 2021 and haven't received any information from the department about the rescheduling of our appointment since the email to postpone.
> 
> Just wanted to know if others out there are having the same issue and possibly found a way to get an appointment as new applications are being processed apparently.
> 
> Summary:
> Applied for Citizenship in November 2019
> Accepted in February 2020
> Appointment set mid-April 2020
> Appointment postponed beginning-April 2020
> Reschedule .... still waiting for correspondence
> 
> Dario


 I know of few friends in VIC that got test appointments but was postponed due to Covid. They have not heard anything after that and its been over 9 months.


----------



## 241034

*Maiden or Married name for citizenship application?*

Hi Guys,

I am hoping you can help me determine which name to use on my citizenship application. I have scoured the internet but I am having trouble finding the answer. Ideally I would like to apply using my married name.

My current UK passport and Aus PR visa are in my maiden name.

I got married in Aus in 2018, and updated my driving licence, bank details and bills to my married name.

Can I apply using my married name without issue, by providing my marriage certificate and all of my ID documents (which are a mix of my maiden and married name)?

Or does my citizenship application name need to match my current visa? The main issue I have is the evidence of identity in the community - everyone I can approach to complete this knows me as my married name.....

Thank you in advance for your help, and wishing you speedy processing times for your applications


----------



## Patiently waiting

My wife lodged her application, (In Melbourne) 12th December 2019. Haven't heard a peep out of anybody about it yet !
Does anybody know whether it is possible to move application processing to another city/State ?


----------



## Arosh

Akya said:


> My husband who passed his test and was approved in November received an email from the Toowoomba Regional Council on 7/1 inviting him to the citizenship ceremony on 26/1  So glad we can see the finish line and it's soon! Good luck to all that are still waiting.


Congratulations


----------



## jeanros

Akya said:


> Sorry, I only just saw your reply! He read the booklet but mostly the "Australian Citizenship Prep" app on iPhone by Spurry Inc. and paid the subscription. There are quite a few different apps available and most have a free trial with a handful of questions. We downloaded a few and then picked this as a favourite.


Thanks, Akya!


----------



## hfarook

Got the test date !!!!!


----------



## Syed Rizvi

Just take birth certificate that shows both parents name...if you dont have family registration certificate.


----------



## PinkLady

hfarook said:


> Got the test date !!!!!


Great news, what's your timeline and where are you located?


----------



## sameerjain47

Does any one know waiting time for ceremony fr approved date to date of ceremony in wyndham vale council and in city of melbourne?


----------



## Basheer

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering if anyone have same of my situation i have done my Test on 21/09/2021 till now i haven't got any response or approval yet my immi account still written there Received ?? can anyone tell me why i took so long ?

Eligibility Date:- 20/07/2019
Apply Date:- 22/07/2019
Test Date:- 21/09/2020 Passed
Approval :- N/Y


----------



## Basheer

Basheer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> \......


----------



## Basheer

Basheer said:


> Basheer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> \......
> 
> 
> 
> ..
Click to expand...


----------



## gprasada

*Rescheduling the test*

All,

I applied on January 2020, got my interview date on 4th February 2021, and was looking at some help on rescheduling the interview for my wife and I to an earlier date but cannot understand how to figure out the timeslots available for a particular time since my wife and I want to go together. The original date and time is 5th March 2021 for both us at 2:40 pm. Any tips would be highly appreciated


----------



## nishantdhote

You can reschedule your interview/test using the below link

appointments.homeaffairs.gov.au/login


----------



## nishantdhote

You can reschedule your interview/test using the below link

appointments.homeaffairs.gov.au/login


----------



## nishantdhote

I know people who gave/cleared tests in Sept 2020 and got invited for the 26th Jan 2021 ceremonies in Brisbane city and western suburbs, I havent come across anyone who has given test in Oct 2020 and got the 26th Jan 2021 ceremony invite.

Hopefully they will in March 2021 when the next round of ceremonies are held.



PaulPaul said:


> Hi Ali, I got the approval on 12 Oct but haven't received an invitation yet.
> Does your friend is also located in the Brisbane City Council area? and when he/she was invited?
> Do you know anyone else from Oct approval who is invited to the 26 Jan ceremony?
> 
> Anyone from Brisbane please share your timeline if you have been invited for the 26 Jan ceremony.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## hfarook

PinkLady said:


> Great news, what's your timeline and where are you located?


South Australia
Applied - Oct 2020
Test Date - Feb 3
Status - Approved on the same date
Waiting for the Ceremony


----------



## enduro8

Passed the test back on 15/12/20 but still waiting for invite to a ceremony in Sydney Inner West. Poked around both this and the 2020 waiting list with no much luck. Any ideas on ceremony wait in these parts (i know what the citizenship site lists @ 4mo, but thought the brain trust here might know with more accuracy).


----------



## knagelli

When did you receive the approval ? It has been very late in the Wyndham City Council as it is one of the councils with most number of citizens receiving their certificate in a year.



sameerjain47 said:


> Does any one know waiting time for ceremony fr approved date to date of ceremony in wyndham vale council and in city of melbourne?


----------



## hfarook

How do you all receive the invite to the ceremony? it s an email or via AUS POST?


----------



## johnwchristie

*Citizenship Approval*

Hello,

So I took my test two weeks back and passed. I haven't heard anything back as far as being approved. My Immi account just says received, is there a reason for this delay as most of my friends have been approved in 24 hours. I have zero issues with my police report, so not sure the delay. I am from the states and prior military so not sure if they do overseas checks.


----------



## mattval

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone had recently done a test in the Sydney CBD office? How long did it take overall?

Also, if anyone has recently rescheduled their test date in the Sydney CBD office, were there many time slots available? I am considering to reschedule mine to an earlier date, however if there will be no date sooner then my current one, will I still be able to keep it? 

Thank you


----------



## christtianpinto

Hello everyone!

Finally received my ceremony invitation email! Woohoo!
My test was conducted on the 27th of November 2020 and approved the same day.

The ceremony is now scheduled for mid April, North Sydney Council 

Crossing my fingers for all of you waiting, we're almost there!


----------



## christtianpinto

My whole test experience took less than an hour.
You can login to the appointments website listed in your invite letter if you want to reschedule and see what time slots are available, you will still keep your original appointment unless you select another date and confirm the change.



mattval said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone had recently done a test in the Sydney CBD office? How long did it take overall?
> 
> Also, if anyone has recently rescheduled their test date in the Sydney CBD office, were there many time slots available? I am considering to reschedule mine to an earlier date, however if there will be no date sooner then my current one, will I still be able to keep it?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## christtianpinto

I believe email is the standard option, only you have opted out from receiving electronic communication from the DHA.



hfarook said:


> How do you all receive the invite to the ceremony? it s an email or via AUS POST?


----------



## Basheer

Citizenship Approval after a long wait!!!!!😅

Citizenships apply:- 22/07/2019 
Invitation letter Date:- 12/03/2020 
Intervew/Test:- 21/05/2020 
Approval:- 19/03/2021 
Ceremony:- TBA


----------



## nishantdhote

Guys- this is a question for people who have done with the citizenship ceremony.

Did you all have to arrive an hour and a half before the ceremony commences ? I have asked the same to the Brisbane city council and awaiting their reply.

What would happen if i arrive by 7pm for a ceremony which commences by 7.30pm ?

Im assuming they asking us to arrive early just to verify the documents and make you sit in the auditorium.

below was the info in the email invite-
Date: Thursday 1 April 2021
Arrival Time: Please arrive an hour and a half before the ceremony commences
Ceremony Time: 7.25pm - 8.20pm
Place: The Great Hall, Brisbane Convention and Exhibition Centre

regards
Nishant


----------



## PinkLady

Hi guys, 
Just curious if anyone that applied in 2019 is still waiting for their test?


----------



## CurlRaf

PinkLady said:


> Hi guys,
> Just curious if anyone that applied in 2019 is still waiting for their test?


i applied Nov 2019, got a request for further information Sep 2020,applicatin went into further assesment, and m still waiting.. its been almost 17 months...


----------



## PinkLady

CurlRaf said:


> i applied Nov 2019, got a request for further information Sep 2020,applicatin went into further assesment, and m still waiting.. its been almost 17 months...


Its been 14 months here, but haven't had any contact from Immi yet. Can I ask what sort of further information they requested?


----------



## CurlRaf

They asked for forms 80 & 1399, filled them out the same day and sent them back .. application went into further assessment and it’s been like this since September 2020


----------



## CurlRaf

PinkLady said:


> Its been 14 months here, but haven't had any contact from Immi yet. Can I ask what sort of further information they requested?



They asked for forms 80 & 1399, filled them out the same day and sent them back .. application went into further assessment and it’s been like this since September 2020


----------



## mattval

Hi guys,

After your application got approved, how soon did you receive an approval letter via post?

Thank you


----------



## mattval

Hi Everyone,

After participating in an online citizenship ceremony, did your application status changed in Immi account? How soon did the status update happen?

Thank you


----------



## xemmafellowsx

Applied April 2020
Got the Test April 2021
Invitation to Ceremony August 2021 (2 wks in advance)
Ceremony scheduled for August 2021 - (postponed, COVID)

Port Phillip City Council.


----------



## Nati

mattval said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After participating in an online citizenship ceremony, did your application status changed in Immi account? How soon did the status update happen?
> 
> Thank you


I'm trying to find an answer to the same question.


----------



## axlfan

I had applied for my citizenship by conferral last October (2020). The status still shows as "received". I can see the acknowledgement of the application. 
There have been no messages since then. Am I fine in waiting this long? Or is something wrong? 

Thanks in advance for any insights.


----------



## axlfan

PinkLady said:


> Its been 14 months here, but haven't had any contact from Immi yet. Can I ask what sort of further information they requested?


Waiting 12 months here which is the timeline for 75% of the applicants. Did you hear back finally? Hopefully you did.


----------



## Sid_110

Hi, I have a query that can I apply for citizenship for my whole family using my IMMI account or do I have to make 2 separate online applications, one for me (planning to include kids in my application) and one for my wife? My kids are under 15 so there's no general requirement or time period for stay for them. I have finished my 4 years but my wife and kids joined me in Melbourne after 7 months of my arrival. And for the fees, do I have to pay $490/- each for me and my spouse OR is it $490/- for the whole family in one application? Thanks in advance for your time. Regards


----------

